# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  female member trying lose weight**

## qkcam

Hi All,
I am trying to follow Slimmer's lead.. I am 44 180lbs 5'5" medium build.. my dad has calf's like popeye and I inheriated em too.. my bone strutre seems thick yet i need to lose -- well I would like to lose 5 lbs a month for a total of 30 lbs in 6 months.. the catch is - i have some health issues.. like "chronic fatigue" i can do about 20 mins of exericse i a day-- I miss that i can't do more. I found a great food plan on here last week but can't seem to find where it was.. it was for about 1500 calories a day.. luckily i did print it.. and been sticking to it..
here is what it looks like- for today
breakfast: 1 egg 4 whites 1/2c oatmeal
meal 2 almond 1oz 1/2cup greek yogurt with 1/2 cup fruti
meal 3 lunch.. 4oz chicken breast ezekeil bread dijon mustard 1piece low fat bacon tomato (or 1 cup brown rice and 1 cup green veggie...)
meal 4 snack kashi granola bar 1 scoop whey protein
meal 5 dinner baby greens walnuts/chicken breast, chopped apple --- or 6oz salmon 1cup green vegges 1tsp olive oil

ALSO got all the ingrediants to make the oatmeal pancakes yaay.. so that may be my breakfast for a few days .. how much protein will i need to add? 

need some possible work arounds, i really love the greek yogurt but may need to cut out dairy.. not sure .. and i tend to wake up late. so i am up late but dont like to eat dinner at 10pm.. that means i might end up skipping or not being hungry for the last meal. i also noticed i tend to much at nite so i guess i will much on the salad.. 
open for gentle feedback or suggestions. thank you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hi All,
> I am trying to follow Slimmer's lead.. I am 44 180lbs 5'5" medium build.. my dad has calf's like popeye and I inheriated em too.. my bone strutre seems thick yet i need to lose -- well I would like to lose 5 lbs a month for a total of 30 lbs in 6 months.. the catch is - i have some health issues.. like "chronic fatigue" i can do about 20 mins of exericse i a day-- I miss that i can't do more. I found a great food plan on here last week but can't seem to find where it was.. it was for about 1500 calories a day.. luckily i did print it.. and been sticking to it..
> here is what it looks like- for today
> breakfast: 1 egg 4 whites 1/2c oatmeal
> meal 2 almond 1oz 1/2cup greek yogurt with 1/2 cup *fruti*
> meal 3 lunch.. 4oz chicken breast ezekeil bread dijon mustard *1piece low fat bacon tomato*  (or 1 cup brown rice and 1 cup green veggie...)
> meal 4 snack kashi granola bar 1 scoop whey protein
> meal 5 dinner baby greens walnuts/chicken breast, chopped apple --- or 6oz salmon 1cup green vegges 1tsp olive oil
> 
> ...


Glad you are still here.

Seems you are making some strides here. Good to see.

Bold above questions:

what type of fruit with the yogurt? and is the yogurt plain I assume?
what is the low fat bacon tomato? a sandwich?
not sure you need the kashi bar and the protein together. I would separate them for a quick pick-,me-up if need be
the Pancakes already have protein with the egg whites and cottage cheese but if you want to add more, what were you thinking would be something you might like to add?
Do you think you are allergic to dairy? 
Please try to eat the last meal eventhough you do not want to do so. Something. Some protein especially. 

How long is it until you eat breakfast after getting up?

----------


## SexySweetheart

Hi gkcam!
Im also at 5 OR 7 LB GOAL LOSS WEEKLY... we seem to have some simialarities. 
I made spread sheet to track my weight and fitness/cal/protein intake...I could adjust them to fit your needs and send you the link if you want  :Smilie:  better yet, I could add a tab just for you so we can see how each other is doing/sapport/guide/be accountable with each other...? 

LOVE the food plan! Great find.. and of cource Slimmer is brilliant  :Wink: 
much sucess to you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ THANK YOU! VERY KIND INDEED! 

See you gals manana!

SM

----------


## qkcam

hey Slimmer and Sexy for my : here are the answers to the questions..
what type of fruit with the yogurt? *he recommended strawberries or rasberries...but i had a bananna* ..and is the yogurt plain I assume? *yes, i actually like the plan no fat fage.*what is the low fat bacon tomato? *low fat 40% less fat bacon..and regular tomato* a sandwich? *yes with ezekial bread*not sure you need the kashi bar and the protein together. *not sure you are probably right.. but that is what he recommended*... I would separate them for a quick pick-,me-up if need be *good idea*the Pancakes already have protein with the egg whites and cottage cheese but if you want to add more, what were you thinking would be something you might like to add?
Do you think you are allergic to dairy? *not sure ..just slowly trying to experiment iknow it can be helpful during pms though..*Please try to eat the last meal eventhough you do not want to do so. Something. Some protein especially. 

How long is it until you eat breakfast after getting up?* i try to eat within 2 hours.. or sooner. good question!*

Sexy for my sweetheart, we could try the spread sheet.. although at this point i feel pretty overwhelmed with just preparing the food and working on my health... but a good idea.. and i dont really like spending alot of time at the computer.. i am trying to make this very simple.. and still not sure about the calorie intake i actually really need?? yes,, good luck to us with our goals.. lets keep up the good work..
hope ya all have a good nite!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam...i am thrilled for you and can only say from personal experience that 
1. you will not have any regrets if you stick with it cause you will feel SO MUCH BETTER in a few months
2. be strong in your first 2 months
3. we are all rooting for ya!!

----------


## qkcam

thanks girlgymrat.. i am going to work on it one day or a 1/2 a day at a time. I made the first batch of pancakes..the first one got really burnt.. i will learn how to cook- i am learning. i guess i can eat it burnt.. i hate to waste it and the inside dont seem done. so i guess that means the heat is too high.. i tired using a spray on coconut oil instead of pam.. but that shouldn't make a differece?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks girlgymrat.. i am going to work on it one day or a 1/2 a day at a time. I made the first batch of pancakes..the first one got really burnt.. i will learn how to cook- i am learning. i guess i can eat it burnt.. i hate to waste it and the inside dont seem done. so i guess that means the heat is too high.. i tired using a spray on coconut oil instead of pam.. but that shouldn't make a differece?


qkcam....I haven't had a pancake in months so I can't help you out and I am not the best cook either, but gets easier with practice. I prepare my meals for the whole week and place in air tight containers. Pain to cook all at once but opens up my week for workouts : )

----------


## qkcam

girlgymrat-- i know alot of folks that prepare their meals ahead of time.. i am working on it.. but i get "compulsive " and am an emotional eater-- working on that too.. and since i am on medical leave i might as well learn how to cook one or two meals at a time that are okay-- not burnt or overcooked dried out chicken.. and then expand to a whole few days at a time. it's a process.. learnin.. i am trying to find the electronic version of the oat pancakes from Slimmer to send to a friend that knows how to cook and maybe can show me- how to make the pancakes work.. otherwise, back to plain oatmeal and egg whites.. I think i want to change my weight routine to less "heavy" and more reps.. but not sure what that would like like.. i usually do 12 reps-- so what is "less weight - higher reps" look like ? thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oat Pancakes:

1 cup oats
1 cup egg whites
1 cup fat free cottage cheese

splash of water if need be for batter consistency 
Splenda all you want
nutmeg, dash if you so desire
drop of vanilla, if desired

First: Blend the oats in a blender until real powdery (no water just blend dry ) 
Add all the above ingredients and blend until a good consistency for a pancake

Cook on griddle/pan which should be real hot sprayed with Pam....and then cook like a regular pancake

TOP with:
Sugar free syrup and banana or raspberries
and drop a bit of plain Greek yogurt to spread around the pancake and sprinkle yogurt with splenda too

ENJOY!

MAKES 3 BIG PANCAKES! so good for 3 meals.

----------


## SexySweetheart

gkcam...lol no worries, I can TOTALY relate to feeling a bit over whelmed. Im still drafting meal plans/cal/trainings/ and so basicly Im re-shaping my whole life and way of thinking ~no small task lol. The offer will allways stand, just p/m me if /when your ready for the spreadsheet 

From my understanding, eating within a 30 min window of waking seems ideal (after a cardio of cource ~ty sm :Wink:  . I have also tried the coconut oil route (yummy too) but have discovered that Macadamia nut oil is far more healthy (also yum) you may wanna research this... We have a pump that the oil (of your choosing) is oured into, you pump and spary, they sell them at Kitchen ect. and walmart.

----------


## qkcam

wow - interesting about the macadamia oil so you get it as a solid and then can spray it out? i used spray on cocount oil but could taste the chemicals.. i looked at the can it said it had " propellor" agent.. does that mean i can' fly? I dont know if i can do cardio without food..- last time i tried i kinda went hypoglycemic like.. what should i do ??

thanks Slimmer for the reciepe again.. i will practice!

feeling discouarged -- seems my dating parter of 2 years is leaving-- or wanting to "open " the relationship- this doesnt' sit well with me and i want to eat sugar.. but haven' t yet and i know it wont help.. she has alot of my digital photo equipment and seems to not want to part with it-- also seems to says wants to make time with me-- but another weekend and no plans-- i am sad... anyway- food so far for today:
1* 1/2 burnt pancake
2* juice (fresh lemon, ginger, apple, spinach, beet) handful of walnuts
3* kashi bar
4* 4oz chicken breast 1/3 sweet potato, 3/4c spinach steamed
5* not sure but need to get out of the house..

----------


## SlimmerMe

This is a whole new world. It was for me too. 

Try to drink a protein drink first thing in the morning. All you need is one scoop. Anymore really does not get digested well. And if you need to take something before cardio then lets try to come up with the best idea for that. But the most important thing is to get something in your stomach earlier than 2 hours after waking up. And the easiest thing is a shake and quick protein absorption.

You also need to eat more. The above list needs more food. You do not want to slow down your metabolism by eating too little. 

I use Pam spray for the pancakes. A spray is the best thing to use.

Keep this program as a priority and it will work. Feed yourself investment food so you feel good thru this emotional roller coaster.

----------


## qkcam

You all are great--- i can do a protein drink in the am... good idea-- i hope i can anyway. and the coconut oil was a spray- but maybe i need to get PAM.. hey do you have those nonstick skillets in addition to using the PAM? i want to make sure i am set before i make another batch of pancakes and mess em up.. okay- i had a small bag of chips-- (i avoided the sugar) i dont usually eat chips-- but my inner teenager came out.. shooo and i looked at the calorie content it was too much 21grms of fat!!!--- no wonder america has a "health care crises" ..
you are right i need to keep this program as top priority.. i talked to someone today from an OA meeting and listened to their food plan.. it has worked for him, he lost over 200lbs.. it is eating 3x a day.. starting with 2 cups oatmeal w/ bananna.. for breakfast. no protein,, we are all so different. trying to figure out what for dinner?? protein shake? i may have to go back to isopure as i am not liking the taste of the egg white proteins much-- tomorrow i plan on doing some gym time-- took today off except for a 20min walk. yesterday i did 17mins of the HIIT -- 
I guess the gammagloubin shot i got weds might be helping my immune system.. i didnt feel sick today from cardio yesterday-- still easy does it.. and pacing is the key. thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

non-stick skillet......

We need protein since protein builds muscles and muscles burn BF. Sometimes people lose a lot of weight and along with it goes A LOT of muscle. Happens a lot on the HCG protocol eating so little calories.

Get some good sleep. Sleep is paramount.

----------


## qkcam

i have to take stuff to sleep.. talked to the doc today about it... trying to change em up cause the last ones werent working.. 
yes sleep, and balance with food.. i just ate 1/2 can tuna with fat free may on ezekial bread 2 slices of tomato and 2 more pieces of bacon.. the scale at the dr's office showed i lost 5 lbs.. not sure if it is true and not gonna worry-- but work on staying on target-

----------


## SexySweetheart

the macadamia oil is a liquid (highest in monounsaturated fats)Macadamia Nut Oil,This oil is cold pressed from the decadent macadamia nut, extracting a light oil similar in quality to the finest extra virgin olive oil. Very high smoking point , so foods are less likly to smoke/burn
Saute, pan fry, sear, deep fry, stir fry, grill, broil, 
http://www.amazon.com/Macadamia-Nut-.../dp/B002WGD1LK dont use if you have nut allergy...I pour it in my oil pump ...check it out  :Smilie:  it great for any oil and coating muffin pans to skillets http://www.amazon.com/Misto-Gourmet-.../dp/B00004SPZT 

Agraph of popular oil and whats in them..URL="http://www.royalmacadamia.co.za/macadamia_oil.html"]http://www.royalmacadamia.co.za/macadamia_oil.html[/URL]

*"feeling discouarged -- seems my dating parter of 2 years is leaving-- or wanting to "open " the relationship- this doesnt' sit well with me and i want to eat sugar.. but haven' t yet and i know it wont help.. she has alot of my digital photo equipment and seems to not want to part with it-- also seems to says wants to make time with me-- but another weekend and no plans-- i am sad... anyway- food so far for today"* ... oh snap! My heart goes out for you. 
How crushing ~yet *LIBERATING* for you! You have the rear oppertunity to not only remake your physical self, but your whole entier world! 

"open relationship" is actualy code for...Im looking for something better and if I cant find it or Im not as awsome to other girls as I think I am, well at least I have you to fall back on. ... and who the *uck needs or wants that? *not you*! 

We already know that your a proactive chick with the drive and courage to make changes and improve your life...so why stop at your health lady and at what point in your life did you suddenly believe that your not worthy of a loving relationship with person that cant keep their hands or mind off of you?

Take back your power women, they are unhappy, so they get to go look for their happy...you should too, only your so self secure that you dont need to string them along as a plan B, so tell them to find thier happy with out you as a filler, cuz you have better things to spend your time, energy and love on.

your creating your dream body...now go create your dream love life  :Ccven:  :hug:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ PERFECT ADVICE INDEED. Love it!

----------


## qkcam

so i finally got a few minutes to talk to her.. it turns out she maybe had a seizure this week.. she has a few years on me..and is concerned that "with a commited relation" she wont have time to get her "work" done.. she is going for a guggenheim- and she is very social and has many friends..it is odd becasue she hadnt' dated in years and we have been off/on for 2 years... i think she is just afraid of feeling the confines of a "traditional" relationship- 
for myself, i am hoping these gamma injections help.. i have had 3 good days of consistant energy and that is a miracle.. if i can get more bits of my health back then i wont feel as "dependant" on another person.. so trying to figure out how to have a balance , get my things (i got a few) and to be a artistic support to each other. 

so today i managed to drink down a protein shake within an hour of waking up.. progress.. and after 17mins of hiit ... but then it was 2 hours before i ate "lunch /brunch" which was 2 shredded chicken soft shell tacos with blackbeans and salsa. !! 
then another protein shake .. i am trying some new "greens " that dont taste too bad.. and supposed to be good for immune system called ORAC energy greens. .. good for "detoxing" too.. 
i think i will start posted a "progress log"

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam...i hope at some point YOU realize the YOU are worth it. Your health is one of the few things you can't buy or get from others. Do it for yourself! 

You made great progress today. Focus on small meals 5 - 6 times per day. Eat often, but never get stuffed. It will take about 3 weeks to adjust.

----------


## qkcam

thanks girlgymrat--- so i just made dinner-- i keep burning things this week.. but 
small sweetpotato
steamed spinah about 3ozs..or 3/4 cup (is that enough greens?)
and a chicken breast 
this is meal 5 counting the 3 protein smoothies-- 
i need to figure out how many days my body can do cardio .. dont want to push it- so maybe tomorrow i will do weights at gym (back) light weights but more reps.. (usually i do 12 reps with heavier weights .) i am open to ideas on this.. i need to let myself be a turtle and just move slowly but consistantly through this- 
thank you

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam...
You can eat endless amounts of veggies so don't worry so much about them since they are low carb. Watch the carbs/sugars...bread, rice, potatoes, oats, pancakes and fat intake. I limit my protein shakes to 1 if any at all. Sounds like you are making great progress!

----------


## qkcam

thanks girlgymrat.... can you give an example of your food plan? if you did already i am sorry.. 
what about burnt bacon? i had about 2 pieces but could only eat parts as it was reallly burnt.. i even burnt the sweetpotatoe-- dont like those with ADD in the kitchen!!! 

how long before you go to bed do you eat your last meal?

----------


## SexySweetheart

*so i finally got a few minutes to talk to her.. it turns out she maybe had a seizure this week.. she has a few years on me..and is concerned that "with a commited relation" she wont have time to get her "work" done.. she is going for a guggenheim- and she is very social and has many friends..it is odd becasue she hadnt' dated in years and we have been off/on for 2 years... i think she is just afraid of feeling the confines of a "traditional" relationship-*  

Well thats sounds llke garbage ta me... sad news that shes struggeling, but wouldn't that be the ONE time most to pull your loved ones closest? So if she doent want a commited relationship, yet you do...hows that healthy? 
Well, you know where ta come for some support (here! lol) but please know that if you find your self obsessing over the difficulties of a relationship ~ its prob a sign that your the only one in the couple worried about the relationship. 

*"for myself, i am hoping these gamma injections help.. i have had 3 good days of consistant energy and that is a miracle.. if i can get more bits of my health back then i wont feel as "dependant" on another person.. so trying to figure out how to have a balance , get my things (i got a few) and to be a artistic support to each other*. " Awsome! energy is a good thing  :Smilie:  love the direction of your thinking chicka! ....balance = trickey stuff, yet attainable stuff too.

*so today i managed to drink down a protein shake within an hour of waking up.. progress.. and after 17mins of hiit ... but then it was 2 hours before i ate "lunch /brunch" which was 2 shredded chicken soft shell tacos with blackbeans and salsa. !! 
then another protein shake .. i am trying some new "greens " that dont taste too bad.. and supposed to be good for immune system called ORAC energy greens. .. good for "detoxing" too.. 
i think i will start posted a "progress log"*
what a healthy day  :Smilie:  ...progress log is helping me stay focused ~ was a good recomendadtion  :Wink:  and glad I started one as well  :Bbtekst Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam...I could give you advice, but I am far from being an expert. I am still learning myself and getting helped by pros on this forum to modify my daily intake and training cuz I hit a plateau. I can offer the following links from this site that are worthwhile reading to start you out....happy reading!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ead&highlight= 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...et-Information

----------


## qkcam

thanks girlgymrat...we are all on this boat together-- okay i didnt log for 2 days.. kinda got pms depression..but here goes- progress not perfection, and one thing i learned..i can't do the HIIt cardio right now-- i started getting sick again..so will be back on a light walk or 20mins eleptical
yesterday:
oatmeal, rasberries, handful walnuts
2 eggs 2 whites.
juice/fresh lemon, ginger, garlic, beat, apple
lean beef pho- soup..(beef, rice noodles, veggies) - after soaking in the tub for 2 hours and exhausted
leftover mexican chicken soup, chicken and veggies, small portion refried beans and rice..
2 kashi bars-- the box is empty and i ain't buyn no more!! 

today:
2pcs, ezekial bread, light mayo, 40% fat free bacon 2 pcs, 2 egg- sandwich
gym-- yay.. exhausted though so did light back, light weights, many reps
20mins walking on the treadmill.
post workout -- 1 scoop whey + green powder
dinner- salmon, 1/2 swt potato, spinach.
thanks for letting me be honest and not perfect!!
hope all is having a good day

----------


## SlimmerMe

> gkcam...
> You can eat endless amounts of veggies so don't worry so much about them since they are low carb. *Watch* the carbs/sugars...bread, rice, potatoes, oats, pancakes and fat intake. I limit my protein shakes to 1 if any at all. Sounds like you are making great progress!


"Watch" might be the key word here. Oats, sweet potatoes, and brown rice are encouraged for great carb sources since carbs are very important. 




> thanks girlgymrat...we are all on this boat together-- okay i didnt log for 2 days.. kinda got pms depression..but here goes- progress not perfection, and one thing i learned..i can't do the HIIt cardio right now-- i started getting sick again..so will be back on a light walk or 20mins eleptical
> yesterday:
> oatmeal, rasberries, handful walnuts
> 2 eggs 2 whites.
> juice/fresh lemon, ginger, garlic, beat, apple
> lean beef pho- soup..(beef, rice noodles, veggies) - after soaking in the tub for 2 hours and exhausted
> leftover mexican chicken soup, chicken and veggies, small portion refried beans and rice..
> 2 kashi bars-- the box is empty and i ain't buyn no more!! 
> 
> ...


By being here and logging in shows dedication. You can do it. As I said before, slow wins this race. It is a lifestyle you are after. So keep plugging away!

----------


## qkcam

thanks.. and in keeping honest or at least in the "lifestyle " change of "logging" 
snack: non sugar frozen yogart 4oz, with a few blackberries. 3 olive (not on the yogart) 2 shrimp rolls
looking at this i see that is a big snack.. maybe i should call it dinner..
last meal of the day with big 1/4 to 1/2 c nonfat cottage cheese- with 1tsp peanut butter

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ need more protein. You need some MEAT at night for dinner. This will help you a lot. And is the yogurt sugar free or no sugar added yogurt? how many grams? gotta be specific since sometimes it can be snuck in there without our knowing. And we want to keep the sugar down down down so this works. It is a A big part of the equation.

ps: the cereal is made by Kashi. I had mentioned earlier it was Ezekiel. But I just looked at the box and saw it is actually "Kashi GoLean." OOPS!
Make sure to read the box labels. There are a few. You want the plain simple one which has on the front of the box: 13 protein, 10 fiber, 1 fat
......put a banana on it or blueberries and you are gtg!

----------


## qkcam

will keeping working to add meat..i just needed a break from it. althought i wanted a cheeseburger! 
the yogart was 7 gms of sugar i got the lowest on the chart at the little yogart place, then added the blackberries (no sugar) on top.. i dont like blackberries i found out-- but they must serve a medicianl purpose -

that sounds like a great cereal, hard to time them with 13gm protein and 10 fiber- i will keep my eyes out for it!! thx

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ lowfat/nonfat cottage cheese packs a bigger punch than yogurt. More protein and less sugar.... it would be my choice.

----------


## qkcam

thanks gbrice. i just bought some lowfat cottage cheese and planning to make that my last "meal"of the day before bed- somewhere on the list i read have it with tsp of peanut butter-- or nuts..- it has something to do with how that helps the body to slow down the digestion of the protein while we sleep- or something (dont quote me) ... but i am wondering if that will cause me to gain weight? thanks

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ no need to add any additional fats in your case (you're not bodybuilding here). A serving of 1% milkfat cottage cheese and 2 fish oil caps would be perfect.

----------


## qkcam

you are right, as much as i would love to be bodybuilding, i think i just need to work on toning untill my immune system gets stronger-- i usually take the fish oil in the am with my other vits.. but i can switch to nite..or will 2x day hurt anything? i have a very high quaity oil that is mostly EPA as it helps with moods better than the DHA- thanks! i need to learn how to use the weights for toning instead of building -- which is what i have been trying to do.. i will practice lighter weights more reps..but how many reps really? i am in the habit of heavier weights with 8- 10 reps.. so... not sure where to really gauge.

----------


## qkcam

today
meal one:
1/4 c oatmeal 1 egg 4 whites (is that enough protein? how many egg whites do you all recommend?)

meal 2 :Stick Out Tongue: re workout- 1scp )25grms) protein whey, green powder
light chest, 20 mins, 10 mins on eleptical.. i ran out of steam- 

meal 3: post work out turkey sandwich- was on the run .. asked for wheat but got some kinda sourdough maybe-- and too expensive SF$$union square at lyme doc visit.. it was a bummer, althogh the turkey was good, i didnt eat all the bread

meal4:
greek yogart fat free, rasberries, handful walnuts

meal 5:
tri tip- about 4 oz, broccoli about a cup 

meal 6:
1/2 cup ff cottage cheese 2 fish oils

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ is this an entire day or partial?

Regardless, much much better choices here.

ps: It would also help if you would separate your meals in a more list style format so it would be easier to read plus easier for members to make comments...thanks!

----------


## qkcam

entire day.. good comment about the listing format- thanks!

----------


## qkcam

pre "cardio" 1scoop (25grm) whey + 1/2 scoop Neuro, to get me energized.

35mins powerwalk with about 400 steps

post cardio 
1 egg 4 whites
1/4c oatmeal with 1/4 to 1/2 cup blueberries and raspberries - (seemed to tasty to be healthy?)

3rd meal: 1 scp Protein powder with powder greens. 

4th meal: 3.5oz salmon with 5oz asparagus 1/3 sweet potatoe

5th meal: shredded chicken taco 1 corn tortilla black beans fresh salsa- asparagus

but six will be- cottage chees and fish oil.

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ THIS is looking great!

----------


## qkcam

thank you Gbrice!

----------


## qkcam

I wasn't able to follow my dinner plans..instead i have shredded chicken taco, and 1/4 c rice 1/4 beans (makes a complete protein, no? and about 7 chips.. then went to trader joes and resisted the temptation for chocolate while i was waiting in the check out line-- not easy to do with PMs!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

LOVE LOVE LOVE trader joes! ever tried the kalmatos? they are like bronwish purpley tomates and I nibble on them with pepper or basil ..mmmmm the bean dip is awsome..0 carbs 0 fat 0 sugars and diff levels of spiceyness, great to dip radish slices in.

pms is NOT a friend of mine either lol i have named mine TOM (time of month) and I hate when TOM comes for a visit, cant wait till he leaves, he actualy tries to posses my hands, making them grope at candy bars with desire, but TOM is not the boss a me, and I now refuse to be a sub to his dom lol
so *WAY TA GO GIRL*! and awsome job putting it out there that ...yes your human, and you didnt stay on plan BUT you made other healthy choices instead ... except the chips lol

----------


## gbrice75

Trader Joe's is awesome! I go every week!! They do also have ALOT of tempting junk food though... :\

----------


## qkcam

> LOVE LOVE LOVE trader joes! ever tried the kalmatos? they are like bronwish purpley tomates and I nibble on them with pepper or basil ..mmmmm the bean dip is awsome..0 carbs 0 fat 0 sugars and diff levels of spiceyness, great to dip radish slices in.
> thanks Sexy 4-- bean dip- i will have to look for it!
> 
> pms is NOT a friend of mine either lol i have named mine TOM (time of month) and I hate when TOM comes for a visit, cant wait till he leaves, he actualy tries to posses my hands, making them grope at candy bars with desire, but TOM is not the boss a me, and I now refuse to be a sub to his dom lol
> so *WAY TA GO GIRL*! and awsome job putting it out there that ...yes your human, and you didnt stay on plan BUT you made other healthy choices instead ... except the chips lol


 this really made me laugh!!!-- for some reason TOM has decieded to set up camp this month! 




> Trader Joe's is awesome! I go every week!! They do also have ALOT of tempting junk food though... :\


I like your new photo gbrice!! how much on your lat pulldown!! awesome! i managed to bypass the traderjoe junk food, only had a vietnamese coffee yesterday before the gym  :Wink:  

yesterday:

meal 1: oatmeal, rasberries, blueberries - 1scp protein powder, 1 scp greens

snack: handful blueberries, handful almonds

workout: arms

post workout: 1scp protein pwdr, 1 scp greens

lunch: left over tri-tip about 3.5 ozs., spinach steamed and broccoli, and 1/2 yam

dinner got sketchy and mixed was doing some computer work for a friend, not well prepared

eas low carb protein drink
chicken breast, 1/2 yam.

----------


## gbrice75

> I like your new photo gbrice!! how much on your lat pulldown!! awesome!


lol thanks hun! Not sure on the lat pulldown, haven't done em' in a long time!  :Wink: 




> i managed to bypass the traderjoe junk food, only had a vietnamese coffee yesterday before the gym


Great job! I should clarify - I love Trader Joe's, AND hate them - because of that WONDERFULLY SINFUL junkfood they have!




> yesterday:
> 
> meal 1: oatmeal, rasberries, blueberries - 1scp protein powder, 1 scp greens
> 
> snack: handful blueberries, handful almonds
> 
> workout: arms
> 
> post workout: 1scp protein pwdr, 1 scp greens


Wouldn't mind seeing more complex carbs




> lunch: left over tri-tip about 3.5 ozs., spinach steamed and broccoli, and 1/2 yam


I'd remove the yam from this meal and eat it (or a comparable carb source and qty) with your PWO. I know I know, not as fun as a steak and potatoes meal w/ greens!




> dinner got sketchy and mixed was doing some computer work for a friend, not well prepared
> 
> eas low carb protein drink
> chicken breast, 1/2 yam.


I wouldn't have the yam here - just protein, greens, and a bit of fat (fish oils).

Looking better though, you'll get there!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Baby steps....

Keep focused.

It will pay off.....and COME OFF!

----------


## qkcam

> lol thanks hun! Not sure on the lat pulldown, haven't done em' in a long time! 
> 
> so whats your secret then wide grip row? 
> 
> Great job! I should clarify - I love Trader Joe's, AND hate them - because of that WONDERFULLY SINFUL junkfood they have!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing more complex carbs
> ...


 thank you




> Baby steps....
> 
> Keep focused.
> 
> It will pay off.....and COME OFF!


I have been noticing a slight bit more defination in my arms and legs-- but today is a down day the body is wiped out : ( thats okay i have lots of food. including cereal with water on it!

----------


## gbrice75

> including cereal with water on it!


 :LOL:

----------


## qkcam

> lol thanks hun! Not sure on the lat pulldown, haven't done em' in a long time! 
> 
> 
> Great job! I should clarify - I love Trader Joe's, AND hate them - because of that WONDERFULLY SINFUL junkfood they have!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing more complex carbs
> 
> ...


what's your secret ingredient, I see guys at the gym pulling really wide rows with alot of weights? is that it?
also could you give me more ideas of "complex carbs?" i used to know, but the ticks got to my brain with the lyme... forgot some.. i need a new food or two idea to obcess on.. i keep eating the same thing all the time makes it easier- will worry about bordem when that day comes- for now, i am just glad to be eating-! and i think it is saving me money too boot! 





>

----------


## qkcam

ok- i get it..i have the brown rice steamer going.. .. thanks.. open to other easy cooking, or non cooking "complex carb" options. ideas- thanks!

----------


## qkcam

today
1st meal: 1/4 cup oatmeal, with about a 1/2 cup total raspberries and blueberries
protein powder- (25gms) green pwdr, 1 egg, 3 whites

2nd meal: protein pwder&green pwdr, 1/2 bananna, tsp peanut butter
a bit later fresh jucie, lemon, garlic, ginger, apple, beat

3rd meal: 1 chicken breast grilled with 2 slices 40% lean bacon grilled on george foreman
1. 5 pieces ezekial bread- with light digion mustard
4 ozs steamed spinach

i really want to eat indian food-- naan..!! they do have whole wheat but i have never tried it..?

----------


## gbrice75

> what's your secret ingredient, I see guys at the gym pulling really wide rows with alot of weights? is that it?


Let me preface my answer by stating I hate my back personally - I think it sucks and is really lagging - therefore I don't claim to have any 'secrets'.  :Wink: 

With that said - I think back is one of those macho exercises that guys tend to sacrifice form form heavy weight. Put the ego aside, lower the weight, and execute proper form. Full ROM, squeeze and hold every rep for a second. Twist put it best - try and imagine pinching a pencil between your shoulder blades. This is with rows and pull down type exercises alike. 

Also, with pull ups - guys do these half assed reps where they don't go all the way down - and in so doing, they give their bi's a good workout but not the back. I make sure to come to a complete hang on every rep. That ensures my back is doing the bulk of the work. 

For me though it's probably deads. I really go all out on them.




> also could you give me more ideas of "complex carbs?" i used to know, but the ticks got to my brain with the lyme... forgot some.. i need a new food or two idea to obcess on.. i keep eating the same thing all the time makes it easier- will worry about bordem when that day comes- for now, i am just glad to be eating-! and i think it is saving me money too boot!


Not sure what's on your current list, but here's an incomplete list:

oats
yam/sweet potato
quinoa
lentils
beans
whole grain/brown pastas 
whole grain/brown breads (sprouted grains are best vs. flour)
brown or basmati rice
grits
cous cous
barley
some cereals - in moderation. Ones very low in sugar - cheerios, wheetabix, shredded wheat (no not frosted, lol)

I'm sure there are many others, but those are what I can think of off the top of my head.

----------


## qkcam

> Let me preface my answer by stating I hate my back personally - I think it sucks and is really lagging - therefore I don't claim to have any 'secrets'. 
> 
> With that said - I think back is one of those macho exercises that guys tend to sacrifice form form heavy weight. Put the ego aside, lower the weight, and execute proper form. Full ROM, squeeze and hold every rep for a second. Twist put it best - try and imagine pinching a pencil between your shoulder blades. This is with rows and pull down type exercises alike. 
> 
> Also, with pull ups - guys do these half assed reps where they don't go all the way down - and in so doing, they give their bi's a good workout but not the back. I make sure to come to a complete hang on every rep. That ensures my back is doing the bulk of the work. 
> 
> For me though it's probably deads. I really go all out on them.
> 
> 
> ...


I think your back looks great! i have alot of "body part" issues, but after being sick for so long and having a bad injury years ago that kept me out of the gym.. i am really working on appreciating having a body that works! it may not be like the "magazines" images...yet she keeps me going.. i hope i can encourage you to enjoy your back, for it is strong and healthy and lean!
and thanks for the list of complex carbs- gives me something to think about on this journey.. i do like beans...

----------


## gbrice75

> I think your back looks great!


Thank you!!  :Smilie: 




> i have alot of "body part" issues, but after being sick for so long and having a bad injury years ago that kept me out of the gym.. i am really working on appreciating having a body that works!


You have a wonderful attitude. Many people can learn from and be inspired by you!




> it may not be like the "magazines" images...yet she keeps me going..


This is what I mean!  :Wink: 




> i hope i can encourage you to enjoy your back, for it is strong and healthy and lean!


See? You're already helping me!!!




> and thanks for the list of complex carbs- gives me something to think about on this journey.. i do like beans...


You bet! And re: beans - they're a wonderful food. Nature's own colon cleanser. They literally 'scrape' the intestinal walls as they go through the digestion process. On top of that, they're an excellent complex carb source. White Navy, Red/Pink Kidney, Black, Chick Peas (Garbonzo Beans) just to name a few - all great.

----------


## qkcam

> Thank you!! 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a wonderful attitude. Many people can learn from and be inspired by you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean! 
> ...


we are all helping each other- isn't that what being human in about? I love pinto beans and mexican food.. exhausted..long day today -

----------


## qkcam

i can't figure out how to do the indivudual quotes like you did gbrice--hmm need more computer skills.

today:
rushed out to appt.
coffee, non-fat oatmeal scone, protein pwdr, scp green pwdr

myoplex shake at gym with 3o min shoulder workout-- either the coffee or the myoplex gave me energy
30 mins walking on treadmill.

rice about 1 cup.. white, the place i went didnt' have brown, veggies,grilled chicken

spirilina and water

hummus, 3 falafels, babaganoush, 1 dolma

later will be cottage cheese and 2 fish oils- 

feels like i didnt have enough veggies today. and the day didnt get off to a good food start.. but not too bad... thank goodness for the green powder and spiriluina.... i am ready to veg out..

----------


## Phate

to do individual quotes you press the button beside "reply with quote" that has a quotation symbol and + sign, this allows you to quote multiple people, then reply as normal

----------


## qkcam

> to do individual quotes you press the button beside "reply with quote" that has a quotation symbol and + sign, this allows you to quote multiple people, then reply as normal


thanks Phate! ...how to breakt it down, when one person makes alot of comments into seperate quotes? i have seen that a few times. so far good day with food!

----------


## SlimmerMe

SOUNDS GREAT! A GOOD DAY IS A SUPER DUPER DAY!

try to quote Phate, your post and this post and see if it works.....

----------


## qkcam

> to do individual quotes you press the button beside "reply with quote" that has a quotation symbol and + sign, this allows you to quote multiple people, then reply as normal





> thanks Phate! ...how to breakt it down, when one person makes alot of comments into seperate quotes? i have seen that a few times. so far good day with food!





> SOUNDS GREAT! A GOOD DAY IS A SUPER DUPER DAY!
> 
> try to quote Phate, your post and this post and see if it works.....


yay! that part worked.. but what i liked was the way gbrice had done quotes to different parts of my post... i am trying to figure out how to break down one quote into several individual .. i guess that doesnt make much sense?

off that topic - NECK workout. my neck got whiplash really bad years ago, and i want to strengthen the muscles cause it can eaisly pop out of place, (not too bad though) ..so at the gym they have a 4 way neck machine- i am trying to learn the proper way of using it as to not over extend.-- was trying to find an online video but no luck - wonder if anyone might have an idea where to find such a thing? thank you!

----------


## gbrice75

> yay! that part worked.. but what i liked was the way gbrice had done quotes to different parts of my post... i am trying to figure out how to break down one quote into several individual .. i guess that doesnt make much sense


Wouldn't you love to know my secret!!??  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## qkcam

Ha! Yes, and yet sometimes mystery is a good thing! 
yesterday's food log:
prewalk: protein pdr, grn pdr, spirilunia
meal 1 1egg, 3 whites, 1 cup steel cut oats, w/ 1/2 c blue&raspberries
meal 2 protein and green scp
meal 3 1/3 swt potato, 3 oz beef, about 1/2 c spinach, some other veggies
meal 4 1 c kashi cereal, 1/4cottage cheese, peanut butter on high protein toast, 2 fish oils
needs work-- still not good at taking food with me, i can manage one meal, but more than that and i am hosed

----------


## qkcam

today
meal one: 1sp protein pwdr, grn pwdr, blueberries 1/4 c, 8ozs unsweetend almond milk
powerwalk 30mins about 200 steps too
meal two: 1/4 c oatmeal, 1egg, 3whites, cinamon on oatmeal
meal 3: grilled chicken 1/2 c white rice, veggies- lettuce cucumber, tomato
meal 4: protein pwdr, water
meal 5: grilled chicken breast, steamed spinach

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ looking like good clean choices but don't forget to list where your workout fits into the day, assuming you're doing one. I'd assume between meals 3 and 4 in the first diet and 2 and 3 in the second based on the carbs.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Making strides gk. Do you plan to log in weight loss once a week? This helps to stay on track even more~

So proud of your progress. You are on the right path now!
KEEP IT UP!

----------


## qkcam

> ^^^ looking like good clean choices but don't forget to list where your workout fits into the day, assuming you're doing one. I'd assume between meals 3 and 4 in the first diet and 2 and 3 in the second based on the carbs.


i did put my "powerwalk" in.. and i had planned on doing light weights after the white rice, but got stuck in traffic..




> Making strides gk. Do you plan to log in weight loss once a week? This helps to stay on track even more~
> 
> So proud of your progress. You are on the right path now!
> KEEP IT UP!


i dont have a scale.. and according to the one at the gym, i havent really moved much.. maybe i am still doing too heavy on the weights gaining muscle as muscle weighs more than fat.. thanks gbrice and sm extraordinare! guess i have more work to do on the timing of my exercisms.. oh i mean exercise

----------


## gbrice75

Ok, saw the powerwalk but wasn't sure if you were also doing weights. Note i'd keep the carbs very minimal if you aren't weight training. I understand in this case you planned it but weren't able to get to it due to traffic - it happens.

----------


## qkcam

yesterday:
meal one : 1/4c oatmeal, rasp&blueberries- 3eggs 1 white
Workout: BACK different exercises med to heavy about 30 mins
post work out meal 2: scp protein pwdr, glutaimne 5gms, green pwder
meal 3: beef skewer, rice, salad, lentil soup
meal 4: cottage cheese tsp all nautral peanut btter handful goji's 2 fish oil (i love goji's and peanut butter!) but being careful

Feel sore and tired this am..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=qkcam;5722644]yesterday:
meal one : 1/4c oatmeal, rasp&blueberries- 3eggs 1 white
Workout: BACK different exercises med to heavy about 30 mins
post work out meal 2: scp protein pwdr, glutaimne 5gms, green pwder
meal 3: beef skewer, rice, salad, lentil soup
meal 4: cottage cheese tsp all nautral peanut btter handful goji's 2 fish oil (i love goji's and peanut butter!) but being careful

*Feel sore and tired this am..[/*QUOTE]

Good...it is working. Sometimes I take a nap after I work out....not everyday, but especially on the weekend, if I can. YOU ARE DOING GREAT! The first month is the hardest....it does get easier!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are doing so well. And your spirit seems to have lifted too. Keep it up. THIS WILL WORK!

----------


## qkcam

[QUOTE=girlgymrat;5723087]


> yesterday:
> meal one : 1/4c oatmeal, rasp&blueberries- 3eggs 1 white
> Workout: BACK different exercises med to heavy about 30 mins
> post work out meal 2: scp protein pwdr, glutaimne 5gms, green pwder
> meal 3: beef skewer, rice, salad, lentil soup
> meal 4: cottage cheese tsp all nautral peanut btter handful goji's 2 fish oil (i love goji's and peanut butter!) but being careful
> 
> *Feel sore and tired this am..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Good...it is working. Sometimes I take a nap after I work out....not everyday, but especially on the weekend, if I can. YOU ARE DOING GREAT! The first month is the hardest....it does get easier!!


 thanks girlgym... i would lov nap but not very goo dat it, although sometimes i do soak in epsom salts and then make myself laydown and listen to some online hypnosis for various things- it seems to help the body get a deeper rest. 




> You are doing so well. And your spirit seems to have lifted too. Keep it up. THIS WILL WORK!


thanks SM... i think the gamma injection are helping my stamnia which helps my mood- i hope.. and the food i am sure is helping too!

today
4egg whites, 1 egg- oatmeal 
2nd meal pp/ with gren pwder
25mins on treadmill inclinde 4.5
3rd meal: post work out meal: turkey sandwich, with mustard and multigrain bread( they have these at the gym :}
4th meal beans and rice 5 baked chips to dip in the beans and rice
1" piece dark chocolate
5th meal: cottage cheese and fish oil
6th meal: oysters

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am so happy to see you EATING. This is a big improvement and even happier to hear you are feeling better.

----------


## qkcam

thanks Slimm-- it is a process.. today is a rest day as the body wont let me do anything else- but i have alot of healthy food .. .started the day with 
meal one: lowfat coconut milk 1/2 c, grn pwder, pp, blueberries, 1/2 bananna.
back to resting for me.. thinking about hummus and fafael for lunch.. hmmm.. not sure about the "contents " of it ? have a good day! 
it is all an experiment with the gammaglobulin seems this week i feel alot worse than last time- maybe it is killing off the lyme bugs!! a day of rest and warm liquids- and good food.

----------


## SlimmerMe

The body needs rest to grow properly so take your time off to replenish. Rest is paramount.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmer's right...REST when you need it .....and pick it back up as soon as you can!! Doin great girl!!!1

----------


## SexySweetheart

*SM & girly* must be on to something with the resting, cuz I have been going to sleep later or sleeping in ...was worried I was getting lazy, but it looks like its just our bodies telling us it needs to recover for a wee bit. 
...and Omg I love what you ate TODAY
"today
4egg whites, 1 egg- oatmeal 
2nd meal pp/ with gren pwder
25mins on treadmill inclinde 4.5
3rd meal: post work out meal: *turkey sandwich*, with mustard and multigrain bread( they have these at the gym :}
4th meal *beans and rice 5 baked chips to dip in the beans and rice*1" piece *dark chocolate*5th meal: cottage cheese and fish oil
6th meal: *oysters* 

SOUNDS DELISH! 
...have you thought about posting any losses...inches? would LOVE to cheer on your progress gkcam  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

thanks SM and GGR... you all are the best. for some reason my leg muscles never seem to recover from exercise...i guess it is the cfids- who knows 
okay todays food:
meal one: lowfat coconut milk 1/2 c, grn pwder, pp, blueberries, 1/2 bananna.
meal two: snack, 1tsp peanut butter 1/2 bananna
meal 3: 1/2 can lentil soup, 1/2 small sweet potato, 5 ozs spinach
meal 4: handful goji berries, handful cashuws
meal 5: sushi roll, that had 3 slices avacado, few pieces of salmon, brown rice - and mushroom barley soup

----------


## qkcam

oops just saw your post sexy4 my.. yes resting is good..i have to remind myself that- and part of muscle building, immune building. I really appreciate everyone's support! i am not sure how to measure my losses... are there any? i dont really measure- and the scales seem inconsistant at the gym and or dr's office - although yesterday at the doc office it said 174.5 i think that was down a couple.. but not sure-- i was down 5 lbs last month after i got sick.. and then it all came back-- so we'll see what happens as i move forward. 
today seems like it was alot of carbs huh?

----------


## SexySweetheart

i just use a tape measure and keep a track record of the inches on body areas that are important to me. Its seriously kept me from having a full on gurly episode (due to no weight loss) if I didnt see the inches melting I would be very unhappy to say the least lol. I dont measure to often,just when I feel the need.
I am soooo far from advising anyone on their diet (Im just fombeling around here too lady lol) sorry not much help to ya ~but Im sure the pro's well chime in on if the carbs are to high or low.

----------


## gbrice75

Love the girl power going on in this thread!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Love the girl power going on in this thread!


Don't ya just love it! I do! I DO! I do!

----------


## qkcam

not sure i can get into the tape measure-- it sounds complicated for my lyme/cfids brain-- i will say though when i was at the doc office i saw a binder for cyponiate and nandrolone and it caught my eye-- i thought quick fix for my energy levels and better work outs! when i was taking the T before in injectables i had good energy and great workouts!--- but also had a big drop in HDL, like 40 points, and blood thickening- and some plaque that built up on my corrded artery- that went away after i stopped the injections.. crazy- i just want to be able to spend 1.5 hours in the gym.. okay-- i looked at my calander i was able to workout 5 days in a row for 30 mins before the body crashed-.. so i am grateful for that..it may not be what it used to be-- but at least i had some -- next week i will try a special B12+ glutathione from my doc office to help with energy and detoxing the body and something else for immune regulation-- on top of this gamma stuff they are giving me.. i hope it helps- it is breaking the bank! 

gbrice!! i saw sm' post-- see you have an awesome back!! you go boy! and you also have a nice pump on your bi's-- someone told me he heard the way to get good biceps is to work the tri's ..that doesnt make sense does it? also i thougt deadlifts were mostly for lowerback-- see i got more schoolin to do!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> gbrice!! i saw sm' post-- see you have an awesome back!! you go boy! and you also have a nice pump on your bi's-- someone told me he heard the way to get good biceps is to work the tri's ..that doesnt make sense does it? also i thougt deadlifts were mostly for lowerback-- see i got more schoolin to do!!!


Confused as to what post you're referring to... but thanks nonetheless!  :Smilie: 

Working tri's doesn't build good bi's, but it will build good/big arms in general. Think about it - the tri's make up roughly 2/3rds of the arm, so develop them, and you'll have big arms!

Deads work EVERYTHING - literally. They certainly hit lower back, but so much more. Quads and glutes when you're coming up from the lowest position, lower back, glutes and hams at the top/lockout, and upper back, traps, forearms etc. throughout the entire exercise. They may not directly hit chest and shoulders, but it's such a big exercise, everything will grow with heavy properly executed deads.

----------


## qkcam

> Confused as to what post you're referring to... but thanks nonetheless! 
> 
> Working tri's doesn't build good bi's, but it will build good/big arms in general. Think about it - the tri's make up roughly 2/3rds of the arm, so develop them, and you'll have big arms!
> 
> Deads work EVERYTHING - literally. They certainly hit lower back, but so much more. Quads and glutes when you're coming up from the lowest position, lower back, glutes and hams at the top/lockout, and upper back, traps, forearms etc. throughout the entire exercise. They may not directly hit chest and shoulders, but it's such a big exercise, everything will grow with heavy properly executed deads.


thanks gbrice! i might want to try some deadlifts but very very lightly, as i dont want to do something wrong and mess up the lower back- i need to find a good website that has a good form video- i could get my old trainer to help me but she only does 1 hour sessions and i can't do weights for 1 hour at this point...unless i have a vietnamse coffee  :Wink:  and then i will be done in for a month ! let me know if you have any good locations of videos online for proper technique- i need visuals!
thanks

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks gbrice! i might want to try some deadlifts but very very lightly, as i dont want to do something wrong and mess up the lower back- i need to find a good website that has a good form video- i could get my old trainer to help me but she only does 1 hour sessions and i can't do weights for 1 hour at this point...unless i have a vietnamse coffee  and then i will be done in for a month ! let me know if you have any good locations of videos online for proper technique- i need visuals!
> thanks


I'll find a perfect form dead on youtube and link you to it when I get home from work.  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

thanks gb!!! no hurry.. i am taking another day of rest-- got to get back to jucing, i think it helped with energy-- i hope it helps this time.. dont work to hard- and HAPPY FRIDAY!!! if it is your weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Love the girl power going on in this thread!


good to know! we are different then the guys...that's for sure. LOL!

----------


## gbrice75

> got to get back to juicing


You're on a steroid forum hun, this might be taken the wrong way, lmao!!!




> good to know! we are different then the guys...that's for sure. LOL!


It's what makes the world go 'round GGR!  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

oops fresh veggie juices altought i wouldnt mind a round some others-- just to speed up my process:
today was anoter low body energy day-- 
food as follows:
1/4 c oatmeal, rasp and berries 3 eggs whites 1 egg
meal 2 pp/ grn pwdr and l-glutemaine and lemon, ginger,garlic, beet, apple juice freshly made.
meal 3 shredded chicken and some rice and i tried a pieace of warm middle eastern flat bread-- not good for my food plan but since i have been cooped up alone for 2 days it was nice to go out and be around people if only for 20 mins waiting for carry out. 
meal 4 hummus w/garlic clove 
meal 5 cottage cheese 2 fish oils 
strange day... no exericse ...excpet i read a book for the first time in years that worked a different muscle.. i hope some energy comes back into the body for tomorrow.. tired of feeling isolated on the couch.

----------


## qkcam

saturday- stlll low energy- forced myself to get out of the house
meal one: 1 egg, 3 whites, oatmeal about 1/2 c- then a vietnamse coffee and laundry- (does that count as exercise?)
meal two: proteinpowder, pwdr greens
meal three: beef stew with rice noodles
- cheated at.. a cream horn
meal four: cup of bean soup 
meal five: lowfat veggie soup 1/2 cup and 2 chicken tenders- it was late in the day so i had also lowfat cottage cheese and 2 fish oils : ) 

sunday: still exhausted-- : ((
meal one: kashi cereal 1 cup with unsweatened almond milk, 3eggs, 1 white
meal two: fresh juice, lemon, beet, ginger, apple
meal three: chicken breast, 1 piece high fiber grain bread with hummus spread.
more to come .

----------


## gbrice75

I had a horrific day with regards to foods, so i'm not gonna beat up on anybody this weekend! Let's enjoy the rest of our Sunday, then get our asses back in gear tomorrow!

----------


## qkcam

yes...lets enjoy the rest of the day-- although curious minds want to know-- what is a horrific day for you in regards to food?? and i want to say-- i am glad it was only horrific in regards to food-- hope most all else is good and well or at least managable! I have had a rocky emotional weekend around having this cfids crash-- (not sure if it is/was related to gamma injection or not) and hoping the b12 shot tomorrow if i make it can give me some stamina to get back on track-- just tired of being a cfids guiena pig-- and was lookign forward to having some social time this weekend, but didnt make it. did do some good meditation though! hang in there gbrice-- i heard once that when we have a "binge day" it reaves up our metabolism"--

----------


## gbrice75

^^ have a look in my thread for a (probably incomplete) list of the horror, lol! Yes, I had a nice weekend - it was only horrific w/ regards to food. 

Sorry to hear about your weekend however.  :Frown:  How about next weekend for social weekend - any plans?

re: metabolism being revved up - true to an extent, but ideally you'd overfeed w/ clean foods, moderate protein, high carb, low fat. Note this is because i'm on a strict cut. On a maintenance or gaining type diet, i'd be much more relaxed with what I eat on a 'cheat day'. Also note I don't really believe in full on cheat days, although I allowed today to derail and turn into one.

Ok, sorry for hijacking your thread - we can talk about my issues in my own thread, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

gbrice --- thanks for reminding me i might be able to have another weekend--but no plans yet-- how bout i will plan to feel better! ! ...it is too easy to get stuck in the "i am sick of feeling sick" !!! I can't find our food thread, can you pop on the link? trying to figure out dinner-- cambells chicken noodle soup sounds good- as i dont have much of an appetite--- i know i need to eat something ... thanks for your comment about clean foods-- i agree clean is better-- darn it, if i could just figure it out when i am not feeling well.. -- for now i am being easy ...but making sure i eat.. I didnt think you hijacked my thread.. I saw your workout thread but couldn't find the food.. Hope you have a good rest of your evening- tomorrow is a brand new day!

----------


## qkcam

meal one: kashi cereal 1 cup with unsweatened almond milk, 3eggs, 1 white
meal two: fresh juice, lemon, beet, ginger, apple
meal three: chicken breast, 1 piece high fiber grain bread with hummus spread.
meal four: 1 cup veggie soup, with 1/8cup brown rice, grilled chicken breast
meal five: cottage cheese and 2 fish oils.. you all help...it is good to be accountable! thank you

----------


## gbrice75

> gbrice --- thanks for reminding me i might be able to have another weekend--but no plans yet-- how bout i will plan to feel better! ! ...it is too easy to get stuck in the "i am sick of feeling sick" !!! I can't find our food thread, can you pop on the link? trying to figure out dinner-- cambells chicken noodle soup sounds good- as i dont have much of an appetite--- i know i need to eat something ... thanks for your comment about clean foods-- i agree clean is better-- darn it, if i could just figure it out when i am not feeling well.. -- for now i am being easy ...but making sure i eat.. I didnt think you hijacked my thread.. I saw your workout thread but couldn't find the food.. Hope you have a good rest of your evening- tomorrow is a brand new day!


Sorry Q, which food thread are you referring to?

----------


## qkcam

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5726504]^^ have a look in my thread for a (probably incomplete) list of the horror, lol! 




> Sorry Q, which food thread are you referring to?


gb-- the above mentioned list.. but no worries --

----------


## RaginCajun

sorry i haven't chimed in. looks like you are on the right track. what are you taking gamma injections for? b-12 will help out with the energy level, are anemic or anything to that nature?

----------


## qkcam

thanks ragin cajun!.. i am going to try the b12 today- not anemic that i know of.. but possilbe "chronic lyme disease" and taking gamma injections becasue my IGG subclasses are low.. they have been using it for cfids- for a while, sometimes it helps sometimes not-- it is all a dice game-- i hope the b12 special helps..i am tired of feeling like a slug- this is worse than usual, havn't been to the gym in a week-- and that is not typical for me, even when energy is low i try to go for 20 mins ... i am wondering if last weeks gamma shot boosted my immune system, in turn kickiing out some of the "chronic llyme" bacteria- or "chronic reactived, epestin barr virius" i reallly get into dispair sometimes that the medical system hasnt' or can't seem to figure this out-- none the less.
i really appreciate the chime in!! thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

hum.....i sure hope that the b-12 inj help out some, they might! my friend's mom was feeling like you are describing and took the B-12 shots and it made her a new person, so i hope it works out for you! the human body is a tricky and awesome thing. i was in cancer research for a while and our big thing was 'host' immunity. we try tricking/altering the immune system by giving vaccines of the persons own cells in which we damaged and put a bunch of antibodies in with it to mimic/trick the immune system to attack the cancer. i will have to do some research on this and see if i can maybe come up with some questions to ask your doc. in the meantime, hope the energy level perks up!

----------


## qkcam

thanks cajun!! it seems the money keeps getting cut for cfids research- funny thing there are so many people i know it and they cant work and are on ssi or ssdi- you would think the government would want to invest money to find a "cure " or "treatment" to get people more mobile and tax paying again!! questions are good- i had the b12 shot not feeling it yet- do you know how often your friends mother got her injections? what is strange is i just got my labs -- my igg subclasses were even lower after the gamma injection-- i wonder if the "shot" told my body not to produce as much- kinda like with our hormones? who knows.. the doctors can't even decide on how often i am to get these injections-- we'll see how i feel tomorrow-- hard to be patient~ !

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gk...i want you to know that many people wouldn't get out of bed, let alone try to make a different in their own health and life, but you are doing it...one day at a time!

----------


## qkcam

aawwweee thanks ggr! today wasnt' the best with food..but i ate 3x at least... and got the b12 shot and went to a group.. energy seems to be picking up glad yet it is after 9 ...aren't i supposed to be tired now!!! thanks for the support- i look forward to getting back to the gym soon..maybe tomorow..

----------


## SlimmerMe

3x's is better than 2x's.....

----------


## qkcam

i finally made it back to the gym after a wheatgerm pancake, (no syrup) 4 strips of bacon and a cup of coffee. i had energy to do light weights for an hour!! i have been eating 3x a day with a protein drink (p.pwdr,& grn pwdr) 1 x a day. not the best but just trying to get some energy back. I have started on some isocort to help the adrenals.. maybe it will help me feel better-- and still no answer as to why i crashed after that last gamma shot-- but i hope i am back ... at least with some movement!!! i was so grateful to be at the gym and rather than compare mysel fto all the muscles- i reminded myself, i need to go slow and pace and light ... i can't change it all over nite! -- breakfasts have been oatmeal with protein pwdr.. ran out of eggs... will get some soon.. today i guess i had 2 breakfasts.. !!! hope i can get going!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Gratitude is the name of the game and you've got that~
.....Easy does it and you will WIN this challenge since I know you have it in YOU!

Eating 3x's a day with a protein drink is great to hear. I use the protein shakes to keep my energy up and keep my macros up too to make sure I get in enough protein in me when sometimes I feel I have not eaten enough.

----------


## qkcam

thanks! nice colors on the new pic... what I have been eating isn't the best..but at least i am eating!!! easy does is my fellow sister!
macros-- i need to look at that again, lets see thats how much carbs, fat, protein huh...

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ glad you like the colors!
as far as macros? what I really meant to say was calories as I am simply trying to make sure i eat enough when I am being so strict hence why I drink my shakes along with my food too and feel no remorse as I feel the shakes for me are helping A LOT to keep the calorie count up along with the protein not to mention the energy they help to provide plus helps to squelch cravings....

----------


## qkcam

i have no idea how many calories i am eating.. i have just been eating.. food"to go" tryn to watch portions.. untill i get back onto my on "better " food plan ... lets hope our buddies on the east coast have battened down the hatches and are safe.... gbrice? i cant believe the cithy that never sleeps is powering down!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

qkcam. I use livestrong.com to track my calories and macros. Otherwise, I have no idea what I am putting in and it is amazing how quickly you can go over without tracking and watching portion sizes. Now, I do not track every bite on everyday online, but I do basically eat the same thing every day with few variations, so I do know what I am eating. If you want to lose, it is wretchless to not be informed and the split between proteins, carbs, fats IMHO!

My health became a priority when I got to a point that I was losing it!

----------


## qkcam

ggr what was going on with your health? i know if i eat the same thing everyday too where my numbers are.. but i am am realy in a "flare" it gets hard to eat the same thing and i get alot of soup from restaurants and other things-- just to keep myself eating- it's a tricky balance for me and sometimes i just get tired of eating the same thing everyday--so i am hoping if i go with portions...that might help.. and i am not talknig about portions of pasteries!! ha

----------


## SexySweetheart

GK...I had no clue you were dealing with actual health challages while making great life style/diet changess. IMPRESSIVE! 
so I just wanted to say *thank you* for sharing your struggles.
It helped to put my stupid little issues with dieting ...in perspective.  :0icon Ohmygod:  
Hope the B12 shots help and I utterly agree with you about the duffey way the goverment spends its money when it comes to our health.

----------


## qkcam

thanks sexy4.. i hope the b12's help too.. am planning on going again tomorrow.. i have no idea how often to get em.. and they add other stuff to it.. glutathione, amd, nadh, and thymus- so it isnt just a b12.. they dont really give me clear answers on frequency, i get the feeling it could be as often as i can afford- but that isn't much science there- the hardest part about having cfids or chronic lyme is the isolation-- not fun and not always alot of energy to socialize... it is a good day when i can get to exericse and cook meal for myself.. everythign else, if there is any- is icing on the cake..so to speak ..
hopefully this week will be a better energy week ...i started taking eleuthero in liquid mabye it will help maybe it is a waste of money- who knows!!! hope all had a good safe weekend!

----------


## qkcam

Hey all it has been a while since i posted. low energy but slowly started getting back to the gym Yay! i did an hour today.. chest, abs and 20mins walking, sat i did an hour with shoulders, arms and few light leg presses to see how my body would hold up. Tues i did back for about 25mins.. my food has been pretty good ...very small meals every 2 to 3 hrs.. for breakfast i have only been having oatmeal with handful blueberries handful walnuts protein pwdr.. then a few hours later i have 1 egg, and 3 whites. been trying to have light lunches and dinners- with cottage cheese and 2 fishoils.. not eating enough veggies but 1x a day have 1 scp protein powder with grn pwdr, glutamine, d-ribose (i think the ribose has been helping). time for a nap- and i have been craving chicken soup- so letting myself have it from the healthy places i can find that dont use the skin- and use primarly white meat. still down about 2 lbs but seem to be holding there-- of course i havn't been able to do much "cardio" or walking cause latly..but did today-slowly getting back at it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey all it has been a while since i posted. low energy but slowly started getting back to the gym Yay! i did an hour today.. chest, abs and 20mins walking, sat i did an hour with shoulders, arms and few light leg presses to see how my body would hold up. Tues i did back for about 25mins.. my food has been pretty good ...very small meals every 2 to 3 hrs.. for breakfast i have only been having oatmeal with handful blueberries handful walnuts protein pwdr.. then a few hours later i have 1 egg, and 3 whites. been trying to have light lunches and dinners- with cottage cheese and 2 fishoils.. not eating enough veggies but 1x a day have 1 scp protein powder with grn pwdr, glutamine, d-ribose (i think the ribose has been helping). time for a nap- and i have been craving chicken soup- so letting myself have it from the healthy places i can find that dont use the skin- and use primarly white meat. *still down about 2 lbs* but seem to be holding there-- of course i havn't been able to do much "cardio" or walking cause latly..but did today-slowly getting back at it.



That is awesome!!!!!! 2 pounds is 2 pounds baby!! Plus you are still posting on the boards so you are doing great...keep up with it and you will make more progress!! Congrats!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see you back!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

2 pounds is 2 pounds.....GLad you making progress. Slow wins the race here. The other plans are temporary and can backtrack. So you are just fine.....

----------


## qkcam

thanks peeps! do you all think i am "over training" i know it sounds strange .. but for a person with cfids- ( if that is what i have, or anyone) doing back then a day off then chest then a day off then shoulders and arms..is that over training the arms? had the 3rd gamma shot yesterday - docs couldnt give me an answer why it knocked me back so hard after the 2nd time.. the 1st time i felt great. .. today was productive--- but a low fever sit in .maybe the body doesnt like it.. but i must keep going!! I must find a way to get better-- i want to be able to move my body for at least an hour a day without getting sick and everyday woudl be nice= I am too stuborn to just give up. at least today! .. i am grateful for all the tips you all have been sharing, and i would like to spend more time reading others posts-- i am trying to work towards that to keep learning.. got to see the pacific yesterday -- it was nice to get out and smell the fresh ocean air. hope to get some lively energy for the weekend-- everyone have fun enjoy the moment .

----------


## SexySweetheart

im not going to try to pretend I undersatnd what cfids truely is or how it effects people, so I have zero imput on your training hun, sorry BUT i did look it up and from what I saw there are ladys that train for marthons ect. Im sure its diff for every one. The only advice I would give is that if 1 day of over the top training is so much that it stops you from training the following day~ prob not as good/healthy as consistant moderate training IMO regardless, your attitude is a winner so soon your body will follow suite  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ could not have said it better Sexy....especially if over training prevents the next day workout plus qk's WINNING attitude!

----------


## qkcam

hey sexy that was nice of you to look it up.. did you actually find a person with cfids that trains for marathon? on my email group they are always telling me to stay away from the gym and not work out... but in looking up adrenal fatigue (which really seems to be alot of my symptoms), but "western" med doesnt really address-- in the 21'st century adrenal fatigue book, he does say moderate weight training and other exericse is good.. in a discussion with my doc this we we came to the conclusion that western med is primarly for "end stage" disease..rather than preventative or maintence.. so you all take good "maintence" of those bods-- aside from working out.. dont want to burn out your systems like i did! of course i have had some wonderful adventures in my 44 years on the planet and some really good times-- overdoing!! so i think i want to come up with a different "training routine" so i am not "busting out" too much on days i have good energy- ... any ideas? maybe i need to just do 30mins a day at the gym doing something...?? even if i have energy to go for an hour? also if i did weights for 30mins a day how would that break down with the body parts? does that make sense? 
i read this really strange book while i was "on the couch" exhausted ... called Chemical Pink.. it is about a female body builder and this crazy guy ( he really had some issues) that is fixated on getting a female body building champ-- it is strange and intense.. and kinda twisted but thought i would share since it is about "body building" and alot of other things-- entertaining one doenst mind strange.

it would great to get some feedback about a different training routine with the weights that might be more like leaning than bulking-- thanks
q

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ lol, well Im pretty clueless about MOST things so I dont like to voice an opinion unless I do a lill research  :Smilie: 
I will see if I can re-find the link about the lady marithin runner ect.. maybe helpfull for you.
TOTALY AGREE with you about US fixating on dealing with health issues rather than PREVENTING them
Im my experiance, when I didnt feel up to working out, I made myself go to the gym, even if it was just to tan...I made the gym become part of my biological routine, so 5/10/30min is better than 0min  :Smilie:  give your self credit for every lillte bit you AND kick your self in the butt to give it your all agin the next day

...this is some I found, a little lite reading lol
Managing Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia 

16. Exercise
PrintEmail a Friend
Being ill reduces activity level and produces deconditioning, fatigue, pain, stiffness, anxiety and depression. One way to start a spiral in the other direction is with exercise. Exercise counteracts all these factors. It produces a higher level of fitness; it reduces fatigue, pain and stiffness; and it improves mood. 

Exercise is usually an important part of a treatment plan for fibromyalgia and may be helpful for CFS patients as well. Before starting an exercise program, check with your doctor. He or she may refer you to other professionals who specialize in exercise, such as physical or occupational therapists. 

A comprehensive fitness program includes three types of exercise: 

■Flexibility: Stretching reduces pain and stiffness, and keeps joints and muscles flexible. Stretching is often a good starting place for an exercise routine and also can be used as a warm-up for other forms of exercise. Other types of flexibility exercises include yoga and Tai Chi. 
■Strength: These exercises increase muscle strength, making it easier for you to do your daily activities. Strength exercises are often done using weights, but you can begin with simple movements like standing up from a chair or moving your arms. 
■Endurance: Often called "aerobic exercise," endurance work strengthens your heart and lungs. This form of exercise helps lessen fatigue and pain by giving you more stamina; it also improves sleep and mood. Examples include walking, biking and water exercise. 
Exercise: CFS vs. Fibromyalgia
The type and amount of exercise you do will differ depending on the severity of your illness and on whether you have CFS or fibromyalgia. 

For most CFS patients, exercise can easily trigger an intensification of symptoms, so patients should focus on avoiding post-exertional fatigue (excessive tiredness after activity). All physical activity should be considered exercise. Even if you don't have a formal exercise program, you are exercising already (and may be overdoing it!) if you do things like clean house, wash laundry, cook, shop or garden. For more on how to identify what is too much activity, see box. Because many CFS patients have a tight limit on how much activity they can do without increasing symptoms, doing exercise might require that some other activities be dropped or rescheduled. 

Exercise programs for CFS often focus on flexibility and strength; endurance exercise may be helpful, but only for higher-functioning patients. Pacing should be applied in exercise, so that a period of activity is alternated with rest. For some people, the time of exertion might be only a minute, followed by up to several minutes of rest. 

Heart Rate & Post-Exertional Malaise 

If you have CFS, you are probably familiar with post-exertional malaise, the severe fatigue that results from doing too much. One trigger for malaise can be your heart rate. If it goes over a threshold, malaise will result. The threshold is often around 60% of maximum heart rate. (Maximum heart rate is 220 minus your age. For a person who is 50 years old, 60% of maximum heart rate is 102 beats per minute, calculated as: [220 - 50] x .60.) 

Some people can exceed their threshold easily with everyday activity. For example, one person in our program found that just going up a flight of stairs pushed her heart rate beyond her threshold. Another person says that lifting her daughter used to push her over the edge. The solution for the first person was to stop halfway up the stairs for a brief rest. The solution for the second was to sit down and have the child climb into her lap. A third person, who found that many activities put her over her limit, learned to be active with less exertion. She sits down for many activities in the kitchen, empties the dishwasher in stages, and uses a grabber to pick up things without having to bend over. 

Staying within your heart rate threshold can lead to an expansion of the energy envelope. One person in our program reported, "I've made a lot of progress in the past year, mostly thanks to heart rate monitoring, which trained me to reduce my activity to a level my body can handle. By forcing myself to stay within my limits, I have slowly achieved an increase in what I am able to do." 

If you think you might benefit from monitoring your heart rate, check with your doctor. For more on this subject, see the article "Pacing by Numbers: Using Your Heart Rate To Stay Inside the Energy Envelope." 


If the biggest danger for CFS patients is post-exertional malaise, the danger for fibromyalgia patients is immobility. If you have fibromyalgia, fellow FM patient and author Stacie Bigelow suggests you think about a cement truck. The contents of the truck remain soft as long as they are continually moving. If the drum stops rotating, however, the cement hardens into concrete. She and other authorities on exercise for FM patients recommend two to five minutes of movement after 20 to 30 minutes of being sedentary. You can experiment to find what combination works for you. 

Ms. Bigelow suggests that an exercise program for fibromyalgia begin with increasing daily activity, things like showering, making the bed, preparing meals, shopping, and taking care of children. Attention to daily activity should also include sensitivity to posture and movement, and to the pacing of activity. As noted in the chapter on treating pain, one way to control pain is through proper posture and body mechanics. Also, alternating periods of activity with rest breaks reduces the likelihood of exacerbating pain. 

A formal exercise program for fibromyalgia can begin with stretching. Like being active, stretching increases flexibility, thereby reducing pain and stiffness. A stretching routine can be done most days of the week. (For sample flexibility exercises, see Chapter 4 in Bigelow's book Fibromyalgia: Simple Relief through Movement and Chapter 6 in The Arthritis Foundation's Guide to Good Living with Fibromyalgia.) A fibromyalgia exercise program normally also includes an endurance component, such as walking or pool exercise. You may use one or several types of exercise. Often, people with fibromyalgia can do endurance work most days of the week. Lastly, an exercise routine for FM should include strength training two or three times a week. (For sample strengthening exercises, see The Arthritis Foundation's Guide to Good Living with Fibromyalgia and Chapter 12 in The Arthritis Helpbook.) 

Many fibromyalgia patients participate in water exercise classes. One example is the Arthritis Foundation's Aquatics Program, offered in many locations in the United States. For information, see the Foundation's website: http://www.arthritis.org/. 

Exercise Guidelines
In creating your exercise program, consider the following general guidelines. 

1. Individualize Your Program. Exercise programs for CFS and fibromyalgia should be tailored to the unique situation of each person. The type, duration and intensity of exercise will depend on the severity of your illness and also will differ depending on whether you have CFS or FM. Your tolerance for exercise may vary depending on time of day, so it's important to understand how your limits are affected by when you work out. 

2. Set Realistic Goals. Exercise has a different purpose for CFS and FM patients than for healthy people. Healthy people may train for an event like a marathon or work on sculpting their bodies. They can set goals and push themselves. That approach is likely to make symptoms worse for people with CFS and fibromyalgia. An appropriate exercise goal for CFS would be to improve fitness enough to make daily activities easier. For fibromyalgia, it is realistic to use exercise to reduce stiffness and pain. 

3. Start Low & Go Slow. Begin by finding a safe level of exercise, one that does not intensify your symptoms. The goal is to have a sustainable level of effort that you can do several times a week. To improve your flexibility, you might try stretching, yoga or Tai Chi. For strength training, use light weights or isometric and isotonic exercises. (Isometric exercise involves tightening muscles without moving your joints. Isotonic exercise involves joint movement.) In the endurance category, many people with CFS and FM use walking and water exercise programs. For some people, starting low may mean as little as one or two minutes of exercise per session. 

It is usually advisable to keep the same duration goal for a considerable period of time and to increase the duration very gradually, as tolerated by the body. You may break down your total exercise times into a number of shorter sessions, aiming eventually for a total of something like a half an hour a day. It may take six months to a year to build up to a 30-minute routine; for some patients, 30 minutes is an unrealistic goal. 

4. Monitor Yourself. The intensity of exercise for most patients should be in the 4 to 5 range, where 1 is resting and 10 is the most effort you can imagine. A standard often used to determine whether you have an appropriate level of aerobic exercise is the talk test: you should be able to carry on a conversation while exercising. If you have pain that lasts several hours after you finish, experiment with the intensity and length of your program. You may be able to reduce pain by experimenting with heat or massage before exercise and cold after. Heat in the form of heat pads or warm water (a shower or bath) increases blood flow; cold in the form of ice packs or bags of frozen vegetables reduces inflammation. 

To evaluate your program and troubleshoot problems, consider keeping a record of your exercise and the consequences. You might record the time and duration of exercise, its intensity and your symptom level before, during, after and the next day. You can note symptoms using a ten point scale or letters like L, M and H to note low, medium and high. A diary can help you see the effects of exercise, some of which may be delayed for hours or even a day. 

Sticking with It: Exercise for the Long Haul
The benefits of exercise are greatest for those who exercise regularly. Here are some ideas for how to persevere with an exercise program. 

I cant fid the site I did yesterday about the runner, but you may be able to if you do some searching

----------


## qkcam

i have seen the tanning booths there.. !! I like the gym because it is a bit social for me too.. there is a great golds in SF i really like-- they have a fireplace and a smoothy bar- although i work really hard at staying away from the smoothy bar-- lots of very friendly older gay men.. and they can run circles around me- like even in their 60's! but they usually play really upbeat music and have very high industrial ceilings very spacious and lots and lots of equipment-- and it doenst smell like the golds gym in oakland! -- very clean- but oakland is closer .. - i even tried to jump start my gym experience by checking out the golds gyms in the south bay-- just for a change of pace-- it has been pretty cool to see how each gym is so different and some of them have the old style very heavy metal equipment- it has been fun exploring- when i go down for acupunture-i seem to have found a decent combo of stuff that is working with a better consistant energy level.. d-ribose, isocort (for adrenals) the b12s - a new multiy powder vitamin by a doc that had cfids and now works towards treating those with it-- called "from fatigued to fantastic" it is a powder vit with lots of b's and not too expensive.. It seems to help. -- and starting drinking eleuthero (although expensive-- too much for my blood) .. i seem to notice more consistant energy-- so now i just need to NOT OVERDO.. 

you are right.. even if i dont go to the gym.. i can make myself go for a walk around the trees-and get fresh air--- i like to do weights at the gym but not sure how to break them down to everyday? also i figure the most important thing i can do is let the adnreals try to "repair and heal" and work towards building back up my reserves -- and keeping a consistant level of energy so i get get more of a social life!!! slow is real.. and i need to stop the vietnamse coffees'!! they dont help the adrenals and arent working like they did a few weeks ago-- okay-- i am blappering.. i know i have to work really hard now to get myself healthy as i can- as the docs aren't really helping much- and i have been on medical leave for over a year-- and not better than i was when i started-.. time for rebuilding the reserves- !

----------


## RaginCajun

maybe you could try doing a workout in which you hit all body parts. maybe do some dumbbell squats into a thrust? or, maybe do some kettlebell swings? you can do light weight, lots of reps with little to no rest, and keep the workout under 30 mins. if you feel that your energy level is higher, maybe look into crossfit routines. some involve heavy weights, but others are just bodyweight and light weight/lots of reps. look up the spartacus workout, it is like 10 exercises (so i think) and you can modify off of that.

----------


## qkcam

[QUOTE=Sexy4mySweetheart;5738264]^ lol, well Im pretty clueless about MOST things so I dont like to voice an opinion unless I do a lill research  :Smilie: 

If you have CFS, you are probably familiar with post-exertional malaise, the severe fatigue that results from doing too much. One trigger for malaise can be your heart rate. If it goes over a threshold, malaise will result. The threshold is often around 60% of maximum heart rate. (Maximum heart rate is 220 minus your age. For a person who is 50 years old, 60% of maximum heart rate is 102 beats per minute, calculated as: [220 - 50] x .60.) 

Sexy- this is GREAT INFO... I have never been advised about HR other than getting up to 80% and I always get sick.. !!..I can try to keep it nice at low at the 60% zone and see how i do.. yesterday on the treadmill walk i was only up to 111 at the highest..and i dont feel exhausted today!! ... this is a great goal for me and awesome article- i have never seen such! thank you so much.




> maybe you could try doing a workout in which you hit all body parts. maybe do some dumbbell squats into a thrust? or, maybe do some kettlebell swings? you can do light weight, lots of reps with little to no rest, and keep the workout under 30 mins. if you feel that your energy level is higher, maybe look into crossfit routines. some involve heavy weights, but others are just bodyweight and light weight/lots of reps. look up the spartacus workout, it is like 10 exercises (so i think) and you can modify off of that.


Ragin I have seen the kettleballs..and they baffle me.. but will look up the spartacus- I LOVE SPARTACUS!!! the stars series..did you see it?? also i dont do well with sqauts or lunges,, cause the knees...but maybe i can build up to it.. If i did a workout that involved all body parts - with light weights- how often (many times a week) should i try? Thanks!! I am looking forward to getting a new routine-- except i love weights so will need to keep using them.. and NOT PUSH MYSELF-- THANK YOU!!

----------


## RaginCajun

try to do it once, then build from there. i would say ideally 3 times, but if you can do one for now, that is a start. with the knees, try doing squats with no weights. just do a bunch of body squats or get some light dumbbells. kettlebells are fun and it gives your body a full workout. the swings are really good for ya hips! youtube it!

----------


## qkcam

Thanks Ragin! I found this site an followed.. did about 10 each.. not alot nor the 60mins they say...the Tpush up is hard.. i used to be able to do push ups..but can only do the partials.. it was fun--and quite the work out!!! i definatly need to build up! not as much fun as watching spartacus-
I have seen people at the gym doing this-- 
http://www.60dayswithnatjones.com/sp...orkout-review/

----------


## qkcam

found some interesting things on the Paleo food plan.. doesn't look bad..thought i would share
http://www.hollywoodbodyfitness.com/...reakfast-ideas

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that you like it! and yes, you have to build up, just like anything else. they didn't build rome in a day! 

and the paleo stuff, i try to eat like that all the time. i think like this, if i can hunt it or grow it, i should eat it! and another thing i say, if it has a face, eat it!

----------


## qkcam

sounds like good healthy mottos to me!

----------


## qkcam

food from today.
meal 1 oatmeal with handful blueberries, walnuts,cinnamon
meal2 2 hard boiled eggs, 2 eggwhites- grn pwder
meal 3 tilipia with asparagus, 1/2 sweet potato.
meal 4 small amount of turkey and cottage cheese-w/ cinnamon. will add one slice of high protein sprouted bread.

i really want to eat more though... glad i dont have any "binge " foods in the house

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> food from today.
> meal 1 oatmeal with handful blueberries, walnuts,cinnamon
> meal2 2 hard boiled eggs, 2 eggwhites- grn pwder
> meal 3 tilipia with asparagus, 1/2 sweet potato.
> meal 4 small amount of turkey and cottage cheese-w/ cinnamon. will add one slice of high protein sprouted bread.
> 
> i really want to eat more though... glad i dont have any "binge " foods in the house


qk...you got this eating down. all very healthy choices! you are really putting the pressure on me. I had a crappy food day yesterday and now I am encouraged to get back on the train! thx!!

----------


## qkcam

girlgymrat--- progress not perfection! sometimes a day of crappy food is good inspiration to get us back on track! 
Update.. so the little bit of the spartcus workout I did on friday really made an impact on my quads and glutes- I felt it yesterday! I did less than one circut and even felt it in the obliques-- so far knees are holding up.
yesterday worked shoulders and arms at gym for an hour-- i found a cool new machine called rackmax ?? the bar was very heavy..but i mananged to do some curls and it keeps everything stable- it was fun but kinda pushed a bit. 
food:
meal one : almonds, walnuts, blueberries, raspberries with almond milk-(the paleo plan) coffee - then the hour long workout
post work out : protein pwder, with greenpwdr..glutamine (5gms,)spirliina, dribose, added powdered multivit- high in b's - and took an isocort (post work out for adrenal support) 
meal 3: turkey sandwich with mustard, lettuce tomato on mulitigrain bread and a cucomber
meal 4: beans, rice- chicken taco with 2 corn tortillas- lots of fresh salsa and a few chips (not too many)
meal 5: _snack.. some homemade flat bread with hummus-- not much bread.
meal 6: cottage cheese - 2 fish oils. 

still sore from the squats in the spartcus workout.. i think i may wait another day or two for another round.. and maybe do some light walking today-- !!

----------


## qkcam

sunday's food
meal one: oatmeal with blueberries raspberries, walnuts, protein pwder
exercise: one circut of the spartcus
post exercise: apple handful almonds, gren pwdr and spirilina
meal 3: chicken, beets, steamed spinach, 1/3 sweet potato
meal 4 _ still was full from meal 3... 4 oz salmon, asparagus
meal 5- i hope i can make it ... cottage cheese and 2 fish oils. 
thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

and.....YOU WILL MAKE IT...Meal 5 above~
I am impressed with your progress of EATING! This is fantastic. I bet you are feeling much better with yourself by doing this. Good choices too.

----------


## qkcam

thanks Slim! 
yesterday was a good day-- had social acitivity- and fun!! body is holding up- yay! 
pretty good with food:
1`oatmeal with blueberries, protein powder cinnamon
2. chicken fish asparagus, beets
3. chicken small bit of potato salad
4. beans rice guacolmole..(bad spelling) a few chips, steak, some veggie soup
5. small bit cottage cheese, cause i ran out-- and forgot the fish oils
not bad for a HOLIDAY-- wow! it has been a while since i had a HOLIDAY - with dancing and other extra credit activities!
needed to sleep in late-- body is needing a rest day!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ YOU ARE TRANSFORMING. Plain and simple.

----------


## qkcam

thanks for the encouragment! i dont know if the weight is going anywhere but i am glad to be more active!! only thing i wish i knew if it is from the gamma/ b12, isocort, eleuthero, or the proboost thymus (for immune support) cause all this stuff is costing me alot of $$ would like to streamline or get the insurance to cover the gamma at least,, cause it is 120 bucks a pop!! 

meal one :Embarrassment: atmeal with berries, protein powder, walnuts
meal two: 1 egg, 3 whites
meal three- pre workout.. protein pwder, grn pwdr, spiriluina, d-ribose, glutamine
WORKOUT: back and abs for about 30 mins then walked for 20 kept heart rate under 110 as per the Cfids article that Sexy4mySweetheart - sent me (thanks again- that is great info to have!! and none of the dozen docs i have been too mentioned anything like it!! - it could be a big missing peace back to health!!) 
*meal four- chicken pho .. with about 3/4 to 1 c rice noodles**meal five- will be cottage cheese and 2 fish oils ( thank you gbrice!)* 
wont make six meals today ..but passed up the frozen yogart place.

----------


## SexySweetheart

also tried paleo diet...great concept but I need my protein shakes and have yet to find a tree they grew on...damn that would be sweet if I did, would save a fortune $$$

*wow your eating GREAT lady!*

----------


## qkcam

sexy- is it too many calories to do the paleo some meals and protein shakes too? I know this is all a strange science.. i just keep mixing things up maybe that is why i'm not losing weight and the fact that TOM is getting ready for a visit- I use alot of protein powder too! i finally found a great price on the isopure - a months worth for 38 bucks..

----------


## qkcam

meal one: 2egg whites, 2 eggs scrambled, avacado, oatmeal w/berries and protein pwder
meal 2: shake : protein pwder, green pwder, d-ribose,spiriluna, glutamine
meal 3: whole wheat pita, with grilled chicken a bit of lettuce and one slice tomato (wish it had more tomato)
3 hours on the beach at least 2 walking and taking silly photos-- 
meal 4: apple
meal 5: 1/2 baby burrito=- i was famished from the beach and freezing-- (chicken, pinto beans, a bit of rice and cheese)
meal 6: cottage cheese 2 fish oils.. i feel like this isn't enough food for the amount of activity I have been doing? I can't believe i managed 3 hours on the beach-- must have been the B12 shot-- need to practice pacing so i dont wear myself into a "flare"

----------


## qkcam

Day- Thursday
meal one: oatmeal with cinnamon, rasp &blueberries- protein pwder, 1 egg, 1 white
meal two: PP & Grn Pwder, glutamine, spirilina, d-ribose
meal three: chicken breast, steamed spinach, 1/4 sweet potatoe
meal four: lean beef pho with rice noodles-- maybe i bit too many rice noodles.. and fresh veggies- I am getting addicted to PHO
meal five: chocolate Protein powder, w/ ice and a scoop unsweetend choco pwdr- about 6ozs of almond milk-- (was craving frozen cho yogart- but smoothie instead.. 
meal six - will be cottage cheese ( i dont know how much is it supposed to be 1/2 or 1 cup?) and fat free or low fat??? 2 fish oils. 
today- no exercise--except the exercise in patients.

----------


## SlimmerMe

YOU GOT THIS! ANd I am serious.....Good work and pacing is key. Consistent pacing......

----------


## RaginCajun

> YOU GOT THIS! ANd I am serious.....Good work and pacing is key. Consistent pacing......


^^^^^^^ YES! you got this girl and looking forward to hearing the positive news! hope you get everything squared away with figuring out which therapies are helping with your energy level. i would be willing to bet it is your body responding to all the activity.

----------


## qkcam

thanks Slim except i messed up my pacing... and Cajun.. yes hope i get the therapys squared away before jan..when all the copays are higher!! 

. i was bad today.. low energy and felt like sore throatish -- so i rested..(this is the second day) lots of vit c.. and the food.. well tomorrow is another day.
meal one: oatmeal with blueberries- protein powder, cinnamon
long nap and meditation
meal two: bacon (cooked on george) 2 slices, 2eggs,2whites and 2 pcs ez toast, very lighht light mayo
meal 3: was going for chicken pho--- and i caved in at the bakery-- 1 cupcake (sugar-free) 1 cupcake (not sugar free)  :Frown:  it's that T.O.M coming to visit
meal 4: chicken pho
meal 5: i dont know cottagecheese and fish oil-- do i need the calories after the cupcakes-!! s____ i never eat 2 i usually only get 1 sugar free-- and it has been a few months!!! okay- at least i am being honest--- 
here is hoping i can get back onto some light exercise tomorrow-- and the sore throat is gone
the kicker is i know sugar is BAD for my immune system-- and so is beating myself up about it!!! so i got to let it go and start fresh-

----------


## SlimmerMe

DON'T LOOK BACK.....only forward. 

We are not Robots...

and REST DAYS are just as important. I had one myself yesterday. 

You are changing your life and this takes dedication which you have. So hug yourself for that~

----------


## qkcam

Thanks Slimmer! i needed to hear it! Hope you have a great weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

girl...keep up the good work...you have eaten well for the week! Great progress!!!

----------


## qkcam

thanks GGR! encouargement is great espically since TOM is coming to visit- easy to get negative this time of the month and to give in to temptation whether it is bakery or road rage!! Not ROID rage -- although i wish! I really need to get my hair done- that seems to help give a feeling of TLC.

how do i see others food postings? i know how to find Slimmers but i want to also see what GGR and Sexy4 and Gbrice are up too..
thanks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i just click on forums and then diet and then scroll down through the most recent posts!

TOM doesn't visit with me anymore, but hair, nails, pedicure make me feel good too....enjoy!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Qk, don't even sweat it. I am allowing myself a full on cheat WEEKEND this weekend, and I will come back on Monday like an animal in the gym. Now, I of course never recommend this; I don't even recommend a cheat day. I am coming off 3 months of pretty hardcore dieting and am allowing a nice break and reward. 

My point is we have to live our lives, but keep your mind thinking ahead of the game, i.e. what will you do TOMORROW to make this right?  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Easy does it to this finish line.......
That is how I am looking at this~ IT is the ONLY way I can look at this. NO other choice.

----------


## qkcam

> i just click on forums and then diet and then scroll down through the most recent posts!
> 
> TOM doesn't visit with me anymore, but hair, nails, pedicure make me feel good too....enjoy!!!


Did do the hair yet...but will soon.. i don't usually get nails done but i like to get a good massage.. !!! TOM is a rollercoaster emo today




> Qk, don't even sweat it. I am allowing myself a full on cheat WEEKEND this weekend, and I will come back on Monday like an animal in the gym. Now, I of course never recommend this; I don't even recommend a cheat day. I am coming off 3 months of pretty hardcore dieting and am allowing a nice break and reward. 
> 
> My point is we have to live our lives, but keep your mind thinking ahead of the game, i.e. what will you do TOMORROW to make this right?


 WOW GB.. i really need to read this---- did some old habit today- that has nothing to do with the gym.. will make it right soon!




> Easy does it to this finish line.......
> That is how I am looking at this~ IT is the ONLY way I can look at this. NO other choice.


easy does it.. I think i am wondering if there is a finish line-- it seems the road around (or over ) the mountain just keeps stretching, twistin and a turnin... with the blurry haze of the sunest only to catch the sunrise on the other side--- go as easy as we can we must.. but not too easy.

SAT
MEAL one oatmeal, blueberries protein pwdr- coffee
meal two: chicken breast, with 1 slice bacon, with avacodo on whole wheat with tomatoe lettuce.
meal three: apple (pre work out) 
workout: light shoulders 25 mins
post work out: protein shake, grn pwdr, glutamine- multi vit
meal four : not good i am on a not wanting to eat=-- but had a few slices of turkey
meal five: protein pwder and water.

glad i posted-

----------


## SlimmerMe

> glad i posted-


Keeps us all on track.....

----------


## qkcam

> Keeps us all on track.....


not me sista!!! the bronco is a buckin at least we are not alone at this rodeo! hang on!

----------


## qkcam

sunday
1. oatmeal with blueberries protein pwdr
2. protein pwder, gren pwder, vitmain pwdr, glutamine
3. small piece of salmon, asparagus, small bit of sweet potato
4. cheeseburger with lots of tomato,onion and grease
5. cottage cheese fish oil

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grease......LOL! at least you admit it....what about the bun? that too? or not...either way I bet tasted REAL good!

----------


## qkcam

oh- i left out the bun.. of course but no mayo- i really went for the company-- sometimes socializing is more or just as important as food. - i guess good company is like another type of meal so to speak.

----------


## qkcam

Monday food- if i remember
1.oatmeal with walnuts blueberries protein powder
2. 1 piece bacon 1/2 chicken breast, steamed spinach
3. fish pho
4.. some sardines.. out of cottage cheese.

tues:
1.oatmeal with walnuts blueberries protein powder
2. almonds
3 turkey, lettuce tomato, 1/2 piece wheat bread
4 almonds (handful)
5. 2 sushi rollls one with salmon one with eel
6 will be cottage cheese and 2 fish oils.

----------


## gbrice75

Sardines a substitute for cottage cheese? Interesting!! 

btw - sardines are EXCELLENT for you, eat up. Careful though - I see alot of fat in your diet - sardines, walnuts, almonds, more almonds, salmon sushi, fish oils, and bacon - GASP!!! Just remember, fats add up FAST. Be mindful, they are the ones that will screw you royally more than the other 2 macros simply because they're more than twice as calorie dense and generally very easy to overeat.

----------


## qkcam

> Sardines a substitute for cottage cheese? Interesting!! 
> 
> btw - sardines are EXCELLENT for you, eat up. Careful though - I see alot of fat in your diet - sardines, walnuts, almonds, more almonds, salmon sushi, fish oils, and bacon - GASP!!! Just remember, fats add up FAST. Be mindful, they are the ones that will screw you royally more than the other 2 macros simply because they're more than twice as calorie dense and generally very easy to overeat.


 GB Thanks for your support! I only ate the sardines becasue i had ran out of cottage cheese.. You are so RIGHT Too much fat.. and today was horrible.. yesterday i had ran out of protein pwdr and was at medical appts.. and almonds were the only think handy.. today was worse but got protein pwdr.. and you are right the fat is hanging on.. so i need to get back on track.. with food and exercise.. somehow.. HOW? Today was a horrilbe day emotionally and i didnt want to eat at all..
but here goes the list.
meal one: oatmeal with blueberries walnuts protein pwder
meal two: baklava, sugar cookie (as i had an emo meltdown.) green tea a bit of coffee
meal three: some chicken breast 1/2 whole wheat pita..was no sauce.. that was supposed to be meal number 2.. but didnt make it.
meal four- maybe it will be cottage cheese.. getting to late to eat too much.. 
i know i do better with food when i am exercising and i have been in a funk since sat..and haven't felt like exercising- which is strange..i guess some saddness PMS issues.. but need to get back on it... help!

----------


## SlimmerMe

No time like the present. You are doing great. You are. So realize this and move forward.

----------


## qkcam

thanks Slimmer--- the goal for today is to get back on track...

----------


## RaginCajun

like slim said, today is today so just hitch the wagon back onto the truck and go get it!

----------


## qkcam

you are so right ragin!! back at it.. i did 1 60min circuit of the spartcus workout and one 30 sec circuit.. i might be able to do another 30sec circuit but dont want to "push" it doing good so far with the food today..and worked up a good sweat with that workout!.. it has been 4 days since i worked out.. we'll see how the body holds up.. but sure is good for stress i'd say  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> you are so right ragin!! back at it.. i did 1 60min circuit of the spartcus workout and one 30 sec circuit.. i might be able to do another 30sec circuit but dont want to "push" it doing good so far with the food today..and worked up a good sweat with that workout!.. it has been 4 days since i worked out.. we'll see how the body holds up.. but sure is good for stress i'd say


glad to see that you are liking and hitting the spartacus workout. 60 min is a lot, so good job gettin back it! for your body, you may want to try to break it down into two workouts and do one in the morning and one in the evening, depending on how your energy level is. how are the therapies going?

----------


## qkcam

thanks ragin... i have been having a little bit of "more " energy than usual..and have been finding myseld occasionally feeling like a "ragin" cajun..although i am not cajun! I like the spartcus workouts because i can crank one out right in my living room..and it feelsl ike i accomplish something.. thanks for asking about the therapies.. i feel it is for sure helping!..and that is huge.. i have to not over do.. i like the idea of splitting it up into 2 workouts-!! cool..or maybe toss in a gym visit. the doc said only do 1/4 of what i "think " i can do for a while. so the injections are helping ...but the insurance is not wanting to pay .. and get this.. if i get an injection while at the "doc visit" they only cover the lesser of the 2..which is the injection...thsi doc costs $295 per visit.. could be worse.. i am filing a grevience with the insurance.. i guess that was better than throwing the phone through the wall-- although it didnt feel like it at the time.. what crazy non sense.. i asked them to process the doc visit instead of the injection and said."we need acorrected claim"" blah with explaination.. so i am down 300 i wasnt counting on ..and spending about 80 bucks a week it will be out of pocket for the b12 and the gamma.. sorry for the long story.. i need to find a way to not let all this get me down and enjoy the sense of wellbeing i am gaining!!! i just couldnt' believe they said they wont allow cost for injection and dr visit at the same time-- what nonsense.. so time to get the pen and paper and write a gratitude list of all this is working-- i want to be postive and grateful for what is going well and not chew on this "game" -- i used to be good a baseball...so i will just look at this like--- practice of the mind.. i appreciate you checking in and asking.. maybe i could have just stuck to the "good news" hope you are doing well..

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks ragin... i have been having a little bit of "more " energy than usual..and have been finding myseld occasionally feeling like a "ragin" cajun..although i am not cajun! I like the spartcus workouts because i can crank one out right in my living room..and it feelsl ike i accomplish something.. thanks for asking about the therapies.. i feel it is for sure helping!..and that is huge.. i have to not over do.. i like the idea of splitting it up into 2 workouts-!! cool..or maybe toss in a gym visit. the doc said only do 1/4 of what i "think " i can do for a while. so the injections are helping ...but the insurance is not wanting to pay .. and get this.. if i get an injection while at the "doc visit" they only cover the lesser of the 2..which is the injection...thsi doc costs $295 per visit.. could be worse.. i am filing a grevience with the insurance.. i guess that was better than throwing the phone through the wall-- although it didnt feel like it at the time.. what crazy non sense.. i asked them to process the doc visit instead of the injection and said."we need acorrected claim"" blah with explaination.. so i am down 300 i wasnt counting on ..and spending about 80 bucks a week it will be out of pocket for the b12 and the gamma.. sorry for the long story.. i need to find a way to not let all this get me down and enjoy the sense of wellbeing i am gaining!!! i just couldnt' believe they said they wont allow cost for injection and dr visit at the same time-- what nonsense.. so time to get the pen and paper and write a gratitude list of all this is working-- i want to be postive and grateful for what is going well and not chew on this "game" -- i used to be good a baseball...so i will just look at this like--- practice of the mind.. i appreciate you checking in and asking.. maybe i could have just stuck to the "good news" hope you are doing well..


damn babe, i know how feel with the medical expenses. like i said before, i was in cancer research and saw insurance companies shut down patient treatment options because it went against them. stay positive and hope everything works out. and i am here to help out in anyway i can!

----------


## qkcam

thanks for the encouragement Ragin- Keeping postive at this moment.
thursday food:
meal one;
oatlmeal with blueberries protein pwdr

meal two:
grn protein shake with dribose and glutamine

spartucs exercise

meal three
chicken breast with steamed spinach- steamed carrots and an apple

meal four: chicken pho with white meat and veggies

meal five: few bits of smoked trout and an eggroll (not the best but was out of my comfort at a "social event" yay.. i did something new!) 
meal six: cottage cheese.. didnt have enough for a full serviing so i had a piece of ez toast with cinnamon

----------


## qkcam

i guess i can be grateful i dont have cancer..
friday
meal one oatmeal with blueberries and protein pwder
meal two protn pwder, grn pwdr. d-ribose glutamine
meal three... beef beans, rice and a few chips== fresh salsa
meal four whole wheat walnut cranberry bread
meal five chicken 
meal six cottage cheese 2 fish oils.
i fill like giving up with the food log.. it seems all over the place and hard to get motivated back to the gym...seeesm the long drawn out realtionship ending is taking a toll on me not very motivate... sad

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are doing better by logging in. 

And as far as the gym? for now eating correctly is the most important thing. Food is somewhere between 80-90% of this program so if you eat better each day, then you will feel better. When you get your energy back up then yes the gym will call your name out. But for now? Let's focus on what is working. Remember rest is important too so make sure you are actually getting enough.

Now as far as matters of the heart? Time heals this. We all know this one all too well. And the best advice I can give for this? Change your focus. If you focus on something else no matter how silly for now, your healing will speed up. Plus what about volunteering for something where you help others. This is a known way to recover. Helping others will help you.

----------


## qkcam

thank you Slimm... i was thinking about volunteering in fact the person i had the cheeseburger with the other day is blind and was telling me i could help them with ceramics class .. sometimes i dont trust my health/energy levels enough to show up consistantly though.. so will need to find a place that can accomodate that. Logging helps excetp I am sick of eating the same thing all the time and need to find a easy healthy way to change it. and when i do go to the gym that helps too becasue i feel more motivated to eat better. gonna try to go today.. and trying to remind myself that i am taking steps to meet new people and do new things-- it just seems to be taking so long..

----------


## qkcam

sunday...
meal one :Embarrassment: atmeal blueberries walnuts protein pwder
meal two protein pwder dribose gren pwdr
WORKOUT: LEGS, BACK CHEST ( 2 SETS REPS 4EXS EACH GROUP)LEPTICAL 20 MINS
meal three: turkey with mustard on whole wheat mulitgrain
meal four: apple
meal five: eas low carb drink
meal six: to be determined. maybe turkey and cottage cheese and 2 fish oils.

----------


## SlimmerMe

that's my girl~ keep a loggin'

----------


## RaginCajun

one way you can switch up the meals you are eating by going thru the recipe section. there are tons of recipes there that may help you find foods that you like in order to get the ball rolling forward. maybe give us some hints at what meals and we can help ya from there.

----------


## qkcam

good idea about the recipes -is there a section for "convientient food?" like the "taco truck" HA.. sat wasn't too bad.. but ended up going out with friends to a koren restaurant..it was great and i really needed the company! today not too bad.. thanks you two for the support!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^lol

convientient food chicka  :Wink: 


i used to have to get B12 shots as well, made the WORLD of diff for me (cant afford it anymore now with out insurance) I get the mouth spray from vite shoppe, just a spritz in the mouth and alll betterer lol (well that and lottsa protein ) ask your Doc about it, maybe helpfull for ya. Gawd knows low enegry can seriously sabbatage the most best laid plans an intentions.

Paleo plan has the origanial ver and than the lazy persons altered it in several forms making all sorts a exceptions ~ basicly no longer making it Paleo -lol
when I had considered it, I found the old version and the revised ones, but hard core followers sum it up as living off of nature in natures form. nothing processd or man made (well except meats precut for consumer) and no starch veggies.

~Its basicly a low carb/low sugar diet of living as if we are hunters in prehistoric times. (I* LOVED* the idea, but yea I need my processed protien shakes-lol and sharp chedder cheese every blue moon) so I gravitated back to Atkins kinda diet, being sure to drink my 74fl water or more to flush the ketosis and stuff. 

anywho, if you wanna check out what Im doing here is my link, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post5752939 but before you think of altering your path cuz a any re-re stuff I do (lol) a few things to consider...I had intetinal surgery years ago and am missing several feet of intestine, this drasticly effects my absorbtion of nutriants/protein/vites so I take 2 fist fulls of suppliments daily and have to get a shlew of blood tests yearly.
I once weighed 365ish lbs due to a horrid marrige of 15years and than lost 150 + in 1 year with help of Atkins and than I started working out and dropped to 150lbs (the X dropped 125ish lbs on it ~still fit). Lots a diets work for lots a people, but unless we maintain healthy eating the fat returns and unless we work out we look like deflated balloons-lol. 

Your already eating, thinking, doing healthy ~yay gkcam!

...and I have to say (with no meaning to hurt your very tender feelings rite now) from the itsey bitsey minute bit you have shared/that I have read about your relationship...Im glad its running its cource (not to harsh I hope) cuz you no longer have ta worry about another person/emotionaly support them/ or worry whats happining in the relationship. Its just you know lady  :Smilie:  ALLLLLLLLLL you ! you you you you you teeheee and you get to be so fricken selfish by treating yourself to new people, places, ideas, ways of living ...pamper the fvck outta yourself cuz you know your worth it, reshape any or everything in your life body soul mind to be the EXACT way you want /dream of! How fvcking cool is that!!!!
~ looking at yourself in the mirror every damn day saying every awsome thing you can think of about you and the life your making for yourself, strutting that shit and when you feel at a loss cuz of the relationship you had is no longer, shake it off, her loss and the next chick you get you wont settle for any less than you demand  :Wink:  I can feel the raw power of oppertunity for you! H3LL I LIVED IT 3 years ago...the best time of my life! key for me was to {as SM basicly said } not focus on the "loss" (?) but focus on your now gains.. surround yourself with possitive people motovational people people that well tell you when your fvcking up and giuld you to nolonger fvcking up people you can b1tch too even though you know they will listen than tell you to svck it up cuz your too awsome too whine people that expect you places (gym/work/here/ or the volunteering your thinking of) so that you feel obligated to be at those places regardles of how your feeling in the moment...and once you get there they cheer you on and your motovated.  :Bbtekst Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

sorry so long ...shheeeesh, but its been awhile sence saw your thread :")

----------


## qkcam

Sexy 4 My!! wow ! you have been through ALOT!! i feel really lucky to have your support! YOu are STRONG.. and i love the photo of the conveinet food.. It is all a process for me.. i am not really "out of that relationship" it is shifting-- she is my only sense of family.. really and not strong enough to let it all go...just yet-- and have my eyes out for others after all she wants to be "poly" in open relations then I can too.. !! while i keep working on myself. this week has been strange..neighbrs dog was visiting and left a gift that keeps giving.. fleas-- i tried not to bomb cause i dont do chemicals well..but hand no choice- and they are still here!! strong critters! and i had to basicaly stay away as much as i could for 2 days.. I am glad you found a B vit that works! i take alot of suppliments too!! ever heard of BODY BALANCE- kinda expensive but i think it helps me. I will pop over and see your thread.. working at it slowly and wondering-- if i do the "over all body light weights" can i do that every other day?
thanks so much for sharing your story and you strength!! 
Monday:
1. oatmeal with walnuts protein powder 3 egg whites 1 egg
2. protein pwder gren pwder spiriluina, dribose-2 hours laundry
3. taco truck chicken taco ,... cilantro meat, onions, corn tortilla
4. chicken breast and an apple.. i didnt have time to make spinach had a group 
after group i had ameltdown.
5. kid size yogart rocky road sunday.. at least it was kid size and yogart

today will be better..

----------


## gbrice75

Bump!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

ooops lol my bad, I guess in my mind when someone says they wanna shop around for bbd it means the relationship is already over ~ but hay if you all are happy in an open relationship {you are happy, rite?} than party on lol, extra hands to do the dishes, laundry,cooking and "other things" lol it works for some people (im way too jelious for that, I dont share my candy or undies or man lol. I even look at him sometimes and say "MINE" lol, was thinking of engraving in his wedding ring "property of ----(sexy4mysweetheart), now put me back on damn it!" well, Im sure you will still have days you struggle with it, like any form of relationship and were here ta be a sound board for ya chicka!

have not heard of body balance (i dont think) ...researching now  :Smilie: 

ok body balance, premis seems great, however some vites/suppliments dont work when taken around the same time/ never mind mixed in the same fluid, so thats a lill shadey to me, also some vites need food or no food to be absorbed proper and if the bottle has .example. the iron amount I need but not enough of the Vite B6 than I still end up buying supplment. It seems to be made for the average healthy person to meet the FDA requirments on daily recomended intake but I dont absorb all vites from foods and go by my blood levels too see whats being absorbed contrast to what Im stuffing in my face lol. so altho its a good idea, I will pass. Thanks for thinking of it for me tho!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how you doing Sexy?

----------


## qkcam

was away for a few days at a friends and didn't have my log in.. food has been good several small meals a day.. today was a trip. 
3 shots of espresso and then an hour and half at the gym.. last day at gym was tuesday.. i did shoulders and arms and eleptical for 20mins..1 hour total..
today legs, back, chest and 30mins ele & treadmill
food for today so far
1. 1/2 chicken sandwich
2. oatmeal with walnuts,raspberries, protein pwder- 3 eggwhites 1 egg
then gym 
3. protein shake from gym (cause they were out of sandwiches) 
4. will be steak and spinach or fish and spinach
5. will be cottage cheese or more of 4.. and 
6.. if there is a 6 will be cottage cheese and 2 fish oils. 
down 2.5 lbs from starting position... or is it down 4 pounds.. was 179.5 now about i believe it said 176. still more work.. if i could do more cardio i could lose more--- but feeling grateful for what i cranked out today ..even though it was under the influence of espresso..
someone told me green tea is a good metabolism booster and "hunger supressant" but it doesnt have enough kick for my foggy brain!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> was away for a few days at a friends and didn't have my log in.. food has been good several small meals a day.. today was a trip. 
> 3 shots of espresso and then an hour and half at the gym.. last day at gym was tuesday.. i did shoulders and arms and eleptical for 20mins..1 hour total..
> today legs, back, chest and 30mins ele & treadmill
> food for today so far
> 1. 1/2 chicken sandwich
> 2. oatmeal with walnuts,raspberries, protein pwder- 3 eggwhites 1 egg
> then gym 
> 3. protein shake from gym (cause they were out of sandwiches) 
> 4. will be steak and spinach or fish and spinach
> ...


Attitude with gratitude continues with success!

----------


## gbrice75

> even though it was under the influence of espresso..


lol, I don't do anything without being under the influence of *something*, so don't feel too badly!

----------


## qkcam

> lol, I don't do anything without being under the influence of *something*, so don't feel too badly!


LOL... i was thinking it was a really good day exccept for the 3 espressos (they hurt my tummy) what can i fo instead for "boost" to get an hour or an hour 30mins at the gym??? I notice more defination in my quads the other day-- i was like WOW... I have never seen that! feels inspiring! what are your infuences gbrice do tell. I have tried some nitro power shot-- that was good.. but coffee/espresso yummy! but not good for tummy.. i need a new influence..so i can sweat it out on the machine for an hour.. 
this one guy today started on a chest machine next to me.. i was watching him..he is huge was pushing almost 400lbs on the upper chest press.. i did my chest work out and went to do abs and "lite cardio" when i was leaving the gym he was still on chest so i guess he must have worked it at least an hour-- wow!! i could see his big muscles flex when he lifted the weight and i tried not to stare but it was so fascinating... his pecs were as big as my head!

----------


## qkcam

ps-- so i have been having cottage cheese and 2 fish oils at nite.. wanting to put something with the cottage cheese-- but not sure what..lowfat sliced chicken breast? or fruit? this is the last meal of the nite. 

how much is too much steamed spinach? thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ stick with the chicken late at night. Too much sugar in the fruit and you don't want that insulin spike right before bed....

----------


## SexySweetheart

food and gym session looks rockin!

_a boost before the gym_....well, I dont drink coffee or soda but I do take a caffine pill before gym and it gets me ampted.

----------


## qkcam

thanks Slimm and Sexy-- I will lay off the fruit before bed..actually i have been for awhile when gbrice suggested the cottage cheese and 2 fish oils.. but last nite was thinking fruit.. but didn't have it..just looking from some change..
sexy- i do have some "ramp up" i believe that has caffine... i half to split it up cause the whole thing is too much. I really like coffee it just doesnt like my stomach.

----------


## qkcam

I have a question about working out.. since i have changed the weights to ligther and more reps and doing more of a "full body" excpet i do shoulders and arms together on a seperate day... should i just stick to the routine of doing chest, back, legs 1x a week in the same workout or can i do it more often? thanks- hope this question makes sense.

----------


## SexySweetheart

if your looking for somethan to kill the sweets craving before bed... like i do lol (night time is evil to my will power) i reach for sugar free jello ...anyone have thoughts on that for gkcam?

Im no personal trainer but I cant do a days focus on just legs (or what ever body part) cuz by the time Im half way threw my body part is screaming NO MORE -lol but if I do all body parts and mix up between I get alot more training in...{ex, tricept press, than calf extend, than back extend, than ab roll, than bicept, than squat press, than chest fly ~instead of tricept, than bicept, than shoulder press ect} my man does the focus on body part daily and it does take him less time and he does get results, but this is what works for me and the way I see it is that as long as Im training and enjoy it ~Im getting results  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

thanks Sexy-- i have been mixing up my training a bit..sometimes i feel like my adhd even flares up at the gym!.. but hope to get results..
Sunday-- strange food day.. i went out on an "art walk" it took about 5 hours..and in North Beach will all the italian restaurants.. I didnt do too bad.
1. oatmeal, with 3 egg whites 1 egg..protein powder
2. low fat milk cappucino (does that count?)
3. protein pwdr with greens and dribose
4. 2 chicken tacos-- they were pretty greasy ..too much for my taste.. but had some cabbage on them.
5. -- okay this one hit me by suprise.. i hardly eat pasta.. but i had pasta and meatballs 3 or them.. and some bread-- (CHEAT MEAL) 
6. (if there is room) cottage cheese and 2 fish oils.. but trying to figure if i already had too many calories.. i resisted the sweets at the bakeries!! 
tomorrow is appt. at stanford with doc.. and i hopefully can get the gym in afterword. at least i walked for hours.. and after i ate the pasta i walked a good power walk for 20 mins..

----------


## qkcam

sexy..how many times a week do you do that routine? thanks.. for some reason it would let me cut and paste.

----------


## RaginCajun

you may want to look into some type of NO2 drink with caffeine in it. there are all sorts of brands and what not, check out the supplement section. with the cottage cheese, i usually put in some protein powder, teaspoon of natty almond butter, and sometimes add in a lil cocoa powder with splenda. definition in your quads, go head girl! that is just motivation to push harder. hope everything goes well at stanford!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Have you seen Gbrice's protein ice-cream recipe? Sounds yummy and I am going to try it myself soon....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...m#.ToCZIxw0i6Y

----------


## SexySweetheart

@gkcam.. I can never quote post, or spell check (as if you have not noticed by now-lol) so annoying
I do my training about every day, save 2 (there allways seems to be at least 2days the evil teenagers lifes challenge mine, and they allways seem to win damn it....evil EVIL!-lol) my session is listed in my daily thread chicka, takes me about an hour. 3sets of 15 (weights ajusted so by end of session have muscel fail as goal) 30 sec max brake between reps and usual stretch out focus muscel during the brake. If feeling up to it (hate cardio, soooo mind numbing ) I will use ark OR eliptical FOR 10MIN training to get warmed up/blood flowing/metab ramped.


was woundering if you are weighing / measuring? how is your body responding to all the fab changes? dish it lady, inquiring mind wanna know-lol

----------


## qkcam

> @gkcam.. I can never quote post, or spell check (as if you have not noticed by now-lol) so annoying
> I do my training about every day, save 2 (there allways seems to be at least 2days the evil teenagers lifes challenge mine, and they allways seem to win damn it....evil EVIL!-lol) my session is listed in my daily thread chicka, takes me about an hour. 3sets of 15 (weights ajusted so by end of session have muscel fail as goal) 30 sec max brake between reps and usual stretch out focus muscel during the brake. If feeling up to it (hate cardio, soooo mind numbing ) I will use ark OR eliptical FOR 10MIN training to get warmed up/blood flowing/metab ramped.
> 
> 
> was woundering if you are weighing / measuring? how is your body responding to all the fab changes? dish it lady, inquiring mind wanna know-lol





> you may want to look into some type of NO2 drink with caffeine in it. there are all sorts of brands and what not, check out the supplement section. with the cottage cheese, i usually put in some protein powder, teaspoon of natty almond butter, and sometimes add in a lil cocoa powder with splenda. definition in your quads, go head girl! that is just motivation to push harder. hope everything goes well at stanford!


Thanks Ragin - I will try a NO2with caffine ..i have heard that the nitro is supposed to increse blood flow and muscles strentgh? do you have all that in your cottage cheese before you go to bed? I usually save the cottage cheese for my prebed mail ..with 2 fish oils Stanford went well it seems one of hte virius they think causes cfids..has really gone down alot .. but i still n eed to take more antivirals, and becase i am taking so many different treatments it is really hard to say what is causing the greatest reaction in the viral loads.. so i am not sure i am ready to just stop the other treatments and stick to only theres and i wasn't gettin alot of relief from it.. but the good news is something is WORKING and the virial titers are going down. big success.. thanks fro ansking! today was good.. with visit and food and exercise and alots of driving....will post more in the morning.. thanks

----------


## qkcam

I keep losing days.. time is going so fast.. and i keep running away from home.. good workout on Monday.. shoulders ( i lost track of time maybe 30mins + and 25mins of ele/treadmill ..)
but tuesday i was EXHAUSTED.. so worked on food plan. 
1. oatmeal w/ 3eggwhtes 1 egg
2. sliced turkey-- I cheated with sugar cookie too after another dr appt. telling me to sign up for IV immunoglobuin.. (hey trying to be open minded- and maybe insuarnce will pay) 
3. steak, steamed spinach, fresh garlic, fresh hummus (someone else did the cooking : ) gratefully) sweet potato and sliced zuchinni
4. protein pwdr with grns and spiriluina
5. 1/2 cup cottage cheese

weds: 
1. 1 pancake- high fiber mix added pumpkin, no sugar, hemp protein, wheat germ -not bad and 2 hard boild eggs
gym: arms 3 exercises bi/tris 3sets 15 reps.. no cardio as i needed to go come and clean.
2. post work out shake eas lite
3. sliced chicken breast with tad hummus and 1 pc ez bread, i small tomato
4. protein pwdr with green pwder dribose, glutamine, spirilina
5. spinach and a bit of left over steak maybe 1/2 sweet potato
6. cottage cheese 2 fish oils

----------


## RaginCajun

those two days look good, consistency is the key to this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Ditto ...

Remember slow wins the race and usually slow means consistency.....

----------


## qkcam

working on it.. i notice some shifts in my bod although the scale isn't moving much.. still need to look at the recipe section. 3rd doc visit this week scale said 175.. so that is down 1/2 .. 
no exercise today- just shots.
food
1.oatmeal with protein pwder, 1 egg 1 white
2. protein pwdr, gren pwdr spirulina, dribose,vit mix, glutamine
3. japanese yam, 1/2 chken breast, steamed spinach
4. 2 egg whites
5. 1/2 chicken breast, steamed spinach, tablespoon hummus- 1 garlic clove
6. will be cottage cheese and fish oil
triceps are sore from yesterdays workout. I need to work on pacing- slow is real got to go back to gym for 20 - 30 mins tomorrow or do the spartus work out.. 
tired of spending so much on health... yet grateful for the big step of pushing back the epstein barr "active" anti body.. yippy!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> working on it.. * i notice some shifts in my bod* although the scale isn't moving much.. still need to look at the recipe section. 3rd doc visit this week scale said 175.. so that is down 1/2 .. 
> no exercise today- just shots.
> food
> 1.oatmeal with protein pwder, 1 egg 1 white
> 2. protein pwdr, gren pwdr spirulina, dribose,vit mix, glutamine
> 3. japanese yam, 1/2 chken breast, steamed spinach
> 4. 2 egg whites
> 5. 1/2 chicken breast, steamed spinach, tablespoon hummus- 1 garlic clove
> 6. will be cottage cheese and fish oil
> ...


Great to hear your bod is changing! And health? Priceless. Worth every penny. Glad to hear you are pushing back all of this....YIPPY!

----------


## qkcam

thanks... not out of the woods yet.. and still need to deal with my apartment.. wil be a busy day cleaning and moping ...still having issues from the dogs visit... : ( i would much rather use my energy at the gym but need to deal with home.. so heading out for coffee... and then working on the place.. docs say "take it easy " for a couple weeks while my body adjusts to new regime.... what does that mean "take it easy" there are some things i life a girl just has to do.. i can't afford a maid! and i need to keep up the gym.. so maybe i just keep working on traiing "lightly" with the weights for a couple weeks. yes health priceless --- lets hope it works.. and do you think i can write off the credit card bill .... call it default of the heath care crises.. i am lucky though i dont need to be panhandleing on the streets for a cancer treatment-- and i am managing to get better at making foods... yippy!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*i notice some shifts in my bod although the scale isn't moving much*
^ lmao...I hear ya lady! (story of my life lately lol) but its just as good I think  :Wink:  after all our goals are to be happy in our own healthy skin and the scale cant tell us when we reach that -lol

----------


## gbrice75

Just dropping by to say hi and see how things were going with you Q!

----------


## qkcam

> *i notice some shifts in my bod although the scale isn't moving much*
> ^ lmao...I hear ya lady! (story of my life lately lol) but its just as good I think  after all our goals are to be happy in our own healthy skin and the scale cant tell us when we reach that -lol


Happy in our own healthy skin-- yes.. thank you ;.. working on it and shutting out mainstream media's idea of " it all" good to hear from you !




> Just dropping by to say hi and see how things were going with you Q!


gBrice-- thanks for stopping by--- i thought you forgot about me.. i am still eating cottage cheese per your suggestion...
who is the little sweatheart in the photo?? Looks like a congradulations is in order!!!! I hope you are getting some sleep!

----------


## qkcam

friday's food
1oatmeal with protein pwder,blueberris and a handful of walnuts, 2 egg whites 1 egg.
mopped floors twice and the power is still covering them.. (that was my work out for the day) 
2. protein pdwr, w/ grn pwder/ spiriluina. dribose, glutamine
3 japanese yam.. ( i am loving these) spinach steamed and 1/2 chicken breast. 1 bit of hummus with fresh clove garlic (garlic is powerful, gives me energy and makes me feel really fulll.. .++ has antibiotic qualities and anti fungal and others i beleve.
4. chicken pho.. i noticed there wasn't alot of chicken in the bowl.. so i added alot of cilatro and basil.. 
5. high protein toast (5gms) with slight butter and cinnamon.. ran out of cottage cheese..
6. small bowl of carrot ginger soup. a few slices of turkey.. 

strange food day-- strange day so much mopping.. we'l see what happens.. thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds to me like garlic is great for you~

Your foods sound exotic....

----------


## gbrice75

> gBrice-- thanks for stopping by--- i thought you forgot about me


No way!




> i am still eating cottage cheese per your suggestion...


Good - and making a bit of progress towards your goal? I know you have some obstacles to overcome of course.




> who is the little sweatheart in the photo?? Looks like a congradulations is in order!!!! I hope you are getting some sleep!


Hehe, he's the reason it seems like i've forgotten about you - been in the hospital for the past week! He was born Monday - Matthew Christopher!  :Smilie: 

Last night was our first night home... sleepless but expected. I STILL got up and went to the gym this morning lol

----------


## qkcam

> Sounds to me like garlic is great for you~
> 
> Your foods sound exotic....


I guess i get bored easy.. exotic- that is funny..not as exotic as it used to be... spicy BBQ mambo sauce rib tips alternating with a mexican feast the next day.. .. but maybe exotic isn't helping to lose weight??? i need to make some shifts.




> No way!
> 
> 
> 
> Good - and making a bit of progress towards your goal? I know you have some obstacles to overcome of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, he's the reason it seems like i've forgotten about you - been in the hospital for the past week! He was born Monday - Matthew Christopher! 
> ...


GBRICE!!! CONGRADULATIONS!!! Hope all is well with Matthew and Mom?? Hope you get some naps.. I need to fine tune.. my food as i am having a hard time losing..-- I dont think my body can handle the am cardio without food.. I just did 1 and 1/2 at the gym... legs, back 20mins cardio and am wiped out-- i over did-- but it felt great being there.. i love that gym so many people are in really good shape- it is good motivation. 
I am open to any tweet ideas with food- and exercise- i need to slowly ramp up with the exercise- I got restocked with cottage cheese- yay! thanks

----------


## qkcam

no wonder i am exhuasted .. it is after 4 and the only things i have had to eat today.. oatmeal with protein pwdr/blueberries pre work out.
then worked out 1.5 hrs
post work out... protein pwder, gren pwdr, w/ pwdr vitamin and d- ribose.. time for lunch..

----------


## SexySweetheart

*carrot ginger soup*

love this soup! miss this soup! lol

----------


## qkcam

> *carrot ginger soup*
> 
> love this soup! miss this soup! lol


hey couldn't find the pix....
could one cupful do me in? it was the only thing i had in cabinet - since fridge was out of cottage cheese.. was gonna have another cup this afternoon with lunch-- I dont want to waste it?

OKAY- I HAVE A CHEAT CONFESSION- 
is it cheating if every nite i am having a piece of high protein toast, with a slight dab of butter- cinnamon (it is really good for you) and some agave nectar on top?? that is cheating-- but could that one piece of toast effect not losing extra pounds?? i have been having it with the cottage cheese.. and how much cottage cheese am i supposed to have? 1/2 cup or ??? 

so tonite i have decided i am going to have a "cheat meal.." mexian.. but will go lightly on portions and try to make the meat last for left overs-- i need to pamper myself. - or am in stuffn feelings?? portiion control helps or am i in denial? thanks

----------


## SexySweetheart

couldnt find what pix? are you talking about the pix of meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee heheheehe if so look no further  :Wink:  http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post5765737 its on the 1st page someplace.

If your counting macro and eating somethan thats not being counted, than yea thats cheating ya goof lol.
Im gonna go all DR Phil on you for a min : best question would be...why are you having this food nightly but leaving it out of your food log hmmmmm lol. Were not gonna shun you for what you stuff in your face, so why hide it silly, your only cheating yourself and if it adds up to more macro than you want, just shift some food so you can still have it  :Big Grin: 

I would go by what the cottage cheese container says is a serving (prob 1/2 cup)
Mexican is a good meal, just vear away from the carbs and you'll be great!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ hmmmm....I don't know as I could argue both sides~ Enjoy if need be, then hop back on....

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks for the congrats!!!  :Smilie: 

The toast you've been eating before bed is a bad idea. Toast (carbs, I don't care that it's high protein... probably incomplete/inferior protein), butter (fat), and agave - carbs in the form of pure sugar. All this before your most inactive time. I would definitely fix this asap.

----------


## qkcam

> Thanks for the congrats!!! 
> 
> The toast you've been eating before bed is a bad idea. Toast (carbs, I don't care that it's high protein... probably incomplete/inferior protein), butter (fat), and agave - carbs in the form of pure sugar. All this before your most inactive time. I would definitely fix this asap.


This i can fix.. I can't fix what i just had for dinner.. mexian food.. i ate so much i thought my stomach would explode!! and then got a foot/body massage-- i felt like a marshmellow about to pop- was not a good feeling at all!! those binges dont feel like they used too.. 

thanks for the baby steps gbrice.. i am will cut out the toast - treat at nite.. only cottage cheese and the 2 fish oils for me!! i might have withdrawl..

----------


## SexySweetheart

"*OKAY- I HAVE A CHEAT CONFESSION- 
is it cheating if every nite i am having a piece of high protein toast, with a slight dab of butter- cinnamon (it is really good for you) and some agave nectar on top?? that is cheating-- but could that one piece of toast effect not losing extra pounds?? i have been having it with the cottage cheese.. and how much cottage cheese am i supposed to have? 1/2 cup or ???* "

If your counting your macros and leaving this out knowingly, than of cource its cheating, ya silly goose lol. 
The real question you may wanna look at is...why are you sneaking food to your self and not counting it?
... we dont care what you put in your face lol, were not gonna dump you just cuz what you eat or how your doing, and if you want it but wanna stick to your macros, you can just shift your meals around so it fits in; so what would be the reason to sneak?

I watched an eppisode of RUBY a while ago and it realy hit home for me, it may help you too chicka  :Wink:  ccoud not find a link for it tho  :Frown:  maybe you can *Ruby season 3 episode 11 thinner child*

----------


## qkcam

good question sexy.. i dont know why i am being dishonest with myself.. maybe the ambian!! can i have something to blame?? 
never heard of ruby.. not sure about macros-- not that advanced yet.. i need a new sweetheart.. or a new life..

----------


## SexySweetheart

NO! hahahaha you can not have something to blame chicka! *Own it, evaluate it, fix it*.  :Smilie: 
*Im many things, but enabler I am not  :Wink: 

give yourself the credit for keeping track of food and implementing others suggestions. even though you’re not listing your macros, you’re still basically following it when you subtract/add stuff to increase/decrease cals/protein/carbs/sugar....like you just did with the toast  :Smilie: 

Ruby was a show following a lady that was 700+lbs lose weight with diet & exercise over a year she reaches 320lbs and she as well as her fat friends all discover over the course of the year that being overweight a little or a lot, is all kind of the result of food addiction/ usually triggered by a trauma (sever, like molestation or less like a parents that didnt have great relationship) there are therapists/life coaches/detectives/fitness trainers/Drs/ nutritionists/support groups/pastors/ sleep studies ect. all in her life during the year long show that all point to ptsd/food issues. Anyway I love the show, has lots of great info and insights, therapeutic and inspirational I think.

----------


## qkcam

Ruby sounds like my kinda show... I have heard of food addiction.. as well as recovering "drug addiction"" all from trauma... and stuffing instead of setting boundaries. .. is easier espically when i learned the boundaries i set as a kid were often ran over and violated-- no wonder i have issues .. I am trying to find a small used bicycle.. i miss being able to take my mtn bike out for a littel spin in nature-- someone stole my old one off the porch.. want's worth much-- do you know h ow much a freakn bike costs these days!! i can't believe it..!! i just want to get away and get some air.. ride the back and meditate.. i guess that isn't in the cards for 2day-- for me.. yes i will stop the toast at nite- and i now my "craving " will go away.. last nite i put cinamon on the cottage cheese.. ... i need to keep "taking it easy " as the docs say-- but still battleing the fleas that my neighbors dog left-- when does life ever get simple again? will it?? off to get out da house and look at a recycle bicycle.. for a cheap used bike ... a new toy-- i feel lucky i have enough energy to even feel like doing this--- yay.. count the blessings..

and i really want to paint.. just make a mess on canvas.. i need to spend more time "taking care of me" and less time taking care of my "photofriend/lover" that is leaving for 2 weeks and has an overnite visit with an ex...-- okay- i am trying to be "open minded" to this "poly" stuff.. but not doing very good-- what do they say.. keep the focus on myself.. and i am have set a boundary.. "NO - i wont spend the day with your before you go helping you get ready, and give you a ride to the airport late at nite- missing my sleep, and food schedule" -- first time ever i set this boundary!! she says they are'nt going to "" whatever" and she isn't intereested.. if she wastn interested she could have stayed at another friends house.. it is only one nite though that she is staying there.. and she told me.. "go find an old lover or new lover for yourself" -- so in missing my 13 year old canine companion that passed away last fall.. i am going to look for a bicyle.. i miss having a dog though... okay-- i have rambled on my whole life story--- ..... yikes!! but i am not eating doritos!! been good so far with food today-- but computer is having issues... everything flares up at once.. and i just want to run away to nature!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol, yes I know how much they are, we mnt bike. I used to do jumps on the trails, but would wreck a bike every summer so I stopped being so extream, we got new mnt bikes each this year totaling 550.00after new year modles clearance sale prices and compare pricing for a week solid: Trex. plus I have a gel seat for my fat hieney, money well spent  :Wink: 
I also paint! (wow we have a lot in common chix) I have an easil and canvas but no more paints/brushes and those are effing pricey to replace...so on the back burner for now, but the cool part is that you can paint than repaint an entire diff thing ontop of it lol.

well done on setting boundries lady! I agree completly, h3ll if she's gonna go off an mess up the relationship you sure as h3ll shouldnt be expected to help her get ready to do it.
your a better person than I, if Tiger ever said the words "go find a new lover for yourself" I would flip out! hahahaha and Im sure the words "I CAN GET A LOVER AT THE BAR IN A MIN. I WANT A SUPPORTIVE PARTNER FOR LIFE AND YOUR NOT IT SO PACK MORE THAN JUST AN OVER NIGHT BAG, CUZ YOU ARENT COMMING BACK HERE" lmao Im a beatch like that lol

----------


## qkcam

just looked at a used bike for 300.. geeez no wonder people are stealn em right and left here.. !!! i can loan you my paints n brushes-- untill i have the willpwer to do it!! i miss the bike ramps-- did htat alot as a kid- sounds like you know how to have fun!! 

i dont really have the energy to "find a new lover" although i pretend i do.. i just set and sulk- she in her own way is tryign to be supportive-- and i need to take care of myself.. truth is ..she is like my only family-- i feel realy alone here in the bay area... with my health and limited energy-- but i need to get over it-- and deal with the pain of being alone.. it is better than not feeling what i am feeling-- i think ? maybe? not sure? I need to learn to be more of a beatch!! ... i did start with one boundary though and 2nite have the womens coda meeting-- not the best place to look for "dates" but ... at least i wont be alone for 1.5hrs. and then come home and watch the tv (big kid babysitter) 
i wish i had the confidence to get a "lover at the bar in a min" i went to a womens p"poly" group and a couple of em seemed interested in me..but i didn't have it for them.. one said "your as cute as a button" but i just wasnt attracted-- i have an attraction addiction...like the food addiction but attracted to people that dont give me what i need? or better yet.. maybe they are giving me all i feel i deserve?? my old trainer said-- training helped her overcome her "low self esteem" ...sista-- it ain't workin for me yet!!!! i feel crazy today-- most be TOM on the way!!.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

awww scr3w that lady lol, you dont need the hassle of another gf to find/court/commit too, you just need to focus on you  :Wink:  besides once your at your peek of life balance/happiness you will be amazed at all the people that are irresistibly DRAWN TO YOU, no hunting required hehehehe

I get the lonely part (I also have no family and dumped almost all my "friends" cuz they quite frankly weren’t up to par with my emotionally/physically/mentally healthy new life) and the alone time was* liberating* as well as later making all NEW friends that did fit my changing life & mind set. When you finally do make the tuff choice of setting yourself, emotional as well as physical health as the only priority in your life or worth your time, you will be amazed at your strength and beatcheyness lol

We all move at a diff pace, and your on track, thats all that matters, the rest will fall into place for you when your ready.
And if it feels like Im being pushy, its cuz I am lmao...sorry, but Im the type of girl that well see a friend fall, laugh at them, than push them to their feet and tell them to stop the whining and hurry up  :Big Grin:  just tell me to shut up when I annoy you. Really; say shut up- lol

for you <3

----------


## qkcam

I appreicate your kindness and support- and strength and hope!! I will get through somehow.. somehow. and it is good to have friends along the way.. thanks for reminding me i am right where i am supposed to be!! i am exhausted!

----------


## qkcam

food ..
meal one oatmeal with protein pwder walnuts blueberries
meal two 1 egg 3 whites
meal three beef steamed spinach 1/2 sweet potato
meal four protein pwder and water
meal five cottage cheese 2 fish oils

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ are you eating enough? wondering....

----------


## qkcam

good question..how can i tell?? last nite was over eat and today needed to force the food.. 
not really sure how much i need to keep or burn?? and while going through this crazy rollercoaster--- i just need to make sure to eat soemthing and not too many of the "wrong things

----------


## qkcam

monday
meal one oatmeal with walnuts protein pwdr blueberries
meal two pre workout.. turkey sandwich on really whole grain bread with lettuce mustard, tomato
meal three post work out ... protein pwd, gren pwdr spiriluina, dribose, glutamine
meal four 3 hard boiled eggs 1 white.. one apple
meal five fish taco, without the shell.. 4 chips, 2tbs guacomole cabbage on the fish
meal six will be cottage cheese 2 fish oils.

----------


## SlimmerMe

did you EVER think you would count chips? this is dedication girl!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^this!

----------


## qkcam

food for yesterday wasnt' so goood. it was hard to eat. but i did the best i could
1. oatmeal with the usual
2. protein powder with the usual
3. beans (pinto) and rice
4. bananna
5. tandori shrimp and 2small pieces of chicken cooked in saag.. about 1/4 cup of the saag and about 1/4 cup rice
6. cottage cheese 
i guess it wasn't too bad but long period of time when btwn eating it was kinda wierd..

----------


## qkcam

trying to get back on the band wagon.. it has been a hard week.. I still can't get rid of the fleas leftover from my neighbors dog-- i bombed the place twice and tried alot of other things-- vacuumed everyday untill vacuum broke.. then lungs got infected from some of the stuff I tired on the floors to make the go away.. (it ws suppsed to be safe for humans!) It got so bad in my place i had no choice but to spend the week with dating partner-- I did bring all my suppliments and food.. I was doing really well with food untill yesterday..and all i ate was a sweet potoate and 1 egg 3 whites for breakfast-- and that was after doing an hour at the gym the nite before.. TOM is on the way VVERY soon.. and dating partner is heading back east to see her family-- and maybe her new" date" (major meltdown yesterday) I need a plan.. either the fleas go or i need to go very soon.. while she is gone she is saying i can stay at her place dwtn SF.. pretty nice and close to the gym i like and has a hot tub... I can cook here and go to the gym ..my fav in sf or the gym in her building-.. but how do i deal with not knowing about her " date" on the 21st-- this stuff really triggers an unsettled spot in myself. Part of me wants to get all my things - including the photography tools (that she uses) and just cut her out- ... she is telling me her connection back east wont change anything- who knows.. is it TOM tripping me out or is it just that i can't do this? one thing i know is I need to keep workign on my food and my body-- I would love to find a place in SF..but not sure i can afford.. and oakland.. i feel ready to go- or at least that apartment.. proud to say though-- food was really good.. for quite a few days. - and i enjoyed cooking for myself and someone else and having someone to share meals with.. Now i just have to get through the next 2 to 3 weeks. I need a magic broomstick-- can i borrow one from you Slimmer? I need to be transpoted into a new level of emotional comfort. I dont want to let go of my "best friend/ family" but i may need to.

----------


## RaginCajun

life is tough sometimes and we have to find ways to deal with it. FLEAS, nasty little varmits! i would kick my neighbor's ass if he/she knew that his/her dog had fleas and brought them into my house. i would be pretty angry! i recently just moved cities and absolutely love it! i was lucky to have a friend who had an extra room so it made my transition really easy, plus, she is easy going. sounds like you need to get a hobby or do more with photography, or join some type of social group. i do understand the importance of wanting someone, i am in the same boat, looking for a keeper here. glad that you are enjoying cooking cuz its one of my fav things to do. just work hard at it and remember, consistency is the key!

on another note, its crazy how hormones get involved in all this with you women!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I have an extra broom for you anytime you need it so you can fly away and leave all the heartbreak behind.....I feel for you. I do. I wish life and relationships were easy. This is when you have to make sure you really take care of yourself and eating right is the first step and you are doing so much better than when you first started so recognize this and give yourself credit and try to keep moving forward as you soar towards a waiting new door which will open. Everything is for a reason. Everything. Let it happen.

----------


## qkcam

wish witchy words of wisdom slim-- and thank you too ragin. you are right.. i need a new hobbie.. i thought going to the gym was my hobbie . I am angry about thes especially when she denies it is a problem
- i had done really well with my food earlier in the week.. the belly was shrinking- good exercise .. 7 small meals in a day.. then TOM comes and my head makes drama.. (it sucks what these horomones do) when i was taking T.. i didnn't have a period and my moods were alot more even.. 
so yesterday.. thanks to TOM .. i had sweet potato and eggs.. i already said that but i think that is all I ate all day.
today a bit better...tomorrow will be back on track.. 
today. 
1. tuna sandwich
2. protrin shke/ grn pwdr, dribose
3 protein shake/ glutamine
4 1/2 cheesburger 1/4 bun.. a few fries.
5 cottage cheese fish oil 

I noticed when i was away i missed logging my food in.. it felt like my day wasn't complete.. 
back in my place after another flea bomb.. and still fleas.. looking at new apartment tomorrow.. i will leave it all and start fresh! maybe slimmer can send all us lonlies a keeper on a magic broom! thats my order for halloween... and someone that wants to eat in the same direction i am trying too..

----------


## RaginCajun

> wish witchy words of wisdom slim-- and thank you too ragin. you are right.. i need a new hobbie.. *i thought going to the gym was my hobbie .*  I am angry about thes especially when she denies it is a problem
> - i had done really well with my food earlier in the week.. the belly was shrinking- good exercise .. 7 small meals in a day.. then TOM comes and my head makes drama.. (it sucks what these horomones do) when i was taking T.. i didnn't have a period and my moods were alot more even.. 
> so yesterday.. thanks to TOM .. i had sweet potato and eggs.. i already said that but i think that is all I ate all day.
> today a bit better...tomorrow will be back on track.. 
> today. 
> 1. tuna sandwich
> 2. protrin shke/ grn pwdr, dribose
> 3 protein shake/ glutamine
> 4 1/2 cheesburger 1/4 bun.. a few fries.
> ...


this needs to be your lifestyle, not so much a hobby. i look at it this way now and hopefully, will never look back. meal 4, not so good unless it was planned. i am just nit pickin with ya! one thing that really helped me stay focused was signing up for a 5k race. now, i am not sure how your energy level has been lately, but i think you can walk 3 miles! LMAO about the keeper on the broom, i will take the blonde one in slimmer's avy, she can cast whatever spell she wants on me! keep your head up girl, and remember where you were a few months ago, and look at the progress you have made so far. we all have little things that get thrown in front of us, both good and bad, but it is up to us on how we deal with it both positively and negatively. keep logging in and watch the magic happen!

----------


## qkcam

i weighed at the gym today.. it was down to 1

----------


## qkcam

down to 173 on the scale.. heck maybe it was the scale!! .. lowest it has been in a while. cajun..my energy seems better (thanks for asking)-- although hard to say cause i have been out of my comfort zone.. when i walk on the treadmill i usually do about a mile.. i used to jog and then as a meter reading walking nonstop for 8 hours a day my feet got really bad plantar facitious... it is better now 7 years later.. but still need to be mindful.. but i am going out for a 20 min walk ..now.. and yes the food yesterday was not planned i was in a pretty bad state of "pms- self /dislike" and i didnt want to eat at all.. got good food for myself for later today and been good so far..

canjun .. hang in there.. she is just around the corner!! the magic will happen.. you are a great guy!

----------


## qkcam

thrusday food:
meal one: oatmeal, blueberries,walnuts protein pwder, 3eggs 1 white
meal two: pre work out.. protein water green pwdr glutamine
workout: chest about 25mins
meal three: Turkey sandwich w/ mustard and only 1 piece bread, tomato, 1/2 avocado
meal four: bananna
meal five : 1/2 chicken breast, steamed spinach
meal six: cottage cheese 2 fish oils..

how long does it take to lose more weight? i have been really good with the sugar.. i guess cause i am getting older at 44.. when i was younger it came off FAST!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*and someone that wants to eat in the same direction i am trying too..*
this will DEF help!  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

*how long does it take to lose more weight?*
depends... some think as long as your cal intake is lower than cals used daily you will drop lbs, others think as long as your sugar startch intake is wicked low you will drop lbs
{I can attest to both working and my X ate massive cals of beacon for snacks even, on low sugar/starch diet and dropped fast lbs, Im kind of doing a combo of both now and so far lost 5lbs in 2weeks after being on a platue for a few months} regardless, if we dont make perminate changes that we can stick to, nothing will work so do whatever you can live with and not be misserable lol

as far as the sugar, dont forget that fruit (bannana,blueberries) grains (bread) oats (edible starchy grain of the oat plant) are the same to your pancreas as a candy bar, so count those sugars as well.
"Gr_ains and sugar are converted to glucose during your digestive process and can raise your blood sugar levels, prompting your pancreas to secrete insulin, Dr. Michael Sears explains on his family nutrition website. Insulin will store the glucose in your fatty cells in an attempt to lower your blood sugar level; there, it is converted into fat, resulting in weight gain."_

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ keep the sugar down yes.
but oats are fine and help a lot while trying to lose BF...

----------


## qkcam

friday
1. oatmeal with blueberries protein pwdr
2. protein pwder with grn pwdr
3. 1 egg 3 whites
4. 1/2 chicken breast steamed spinach
5. ptn pwder grn pwdr
6. cottage cheese 2 fish oils
7. small slice pizza with mozerailla and tomato..thin crust. --- not a planned cheat meal.. but didnt do so good aroudn dinner plans, .. and needed something-- the emotions are coming up around this week and the relationship shift.. how the heck to i look forward -- knowing she is going to be with someone else.. it is really messin wit da head and i am thinkin..i am just not girl enough to handle it.. but -- one meal at a time.. got groceries for tomorrow and will make it to the gym for an hour.. hopefullly..

ps- slimmer how do oats help to lose BF? just curious.
thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ps- slimmer how do oats help to lose BF? just curious.
> thanks


Super food
low on the GI index
very filling hence stays with you long
and oats actually yield some protein for a carb based food

----------


## gbrice75

> friday
> 1. oatmeal with blueberries protein pwdr
> 2. protein pwder with grn pwdr
> 3. 1 egg 3 whites
> 4. 1/2 chicken breast steamed spinach
> 5. ptn pwder grn pwdr
> 6. cottage cheese 2 fish oils
> 7. small slice pizza with mozerailla and tomato..thin crust. --- not a planned cheat meal.. but didnt do so good aroudn dinner plans, .. and needed something-- the emotions are coming up around this week and the relationship shift.. how the heck to i look forward -- knowing she is going to be with someone else.. it is really messin wit da head and i am thinkin..i am just not girl enough to handle it.. but -- one meal at a time.. got groceries for tomorrow and will make it to the gym for an hour.. hopefullly..
> 
> ...


If you have to have pizza, thin crust is the way to go. So as far as that goes, well done!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam....your food selection has come a long way since you started your thread...congratSSSS!!!!

----------


## qkcam

thanks all for your support..and girlygymrat.. thanks for noticing as telling me.. it is easy to not see our own changes- my computer has crashed and i am trying a work around.. I needed a work around to get to you all and log my food.. ..and to see your shiney avatars and images. Ragin cagin...thought about what you said about doing 3 miles...yesterday i did a bit oveer a mile walk//jog.. (i miss jogging- used to do it but need to work gently into the knees and feet) it felt good to work get going again..just dont want to over do it..and get sick.. but back to my question, can you help me get up to 3 miles? i would love that goal!
SAT:
1. OATMEAL with protein pwdr
2. 1 egg 3 whites
WORKOUT: ARMS SHOULDERS 20MINS TREADMILL WALK/JOG -YAY!!
3. post workout: turkey sandwich with mustard... only 1/2 slice of whole grain bread
4. protein pwdr, grn pwdr, dribose, spiriluina
5. 1/2 chicken breast asparagus
6. cottage cheese (still not sure how much of this to eat 1/2 cup?) 2 fish oils
it looks like i have lost 6 or 7 lbs since i started all this!! wow! i am feeling really motivated.. so motivated i had to get a new device to go on line to tell you all... thank you.. thanks for listening to my rants and frustrations and thanks for being here through all this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *it looks like i have lost 6 or 7 lbs since i started all this!! wow!* i am feeling really motivated.. so motivated i had to get a new device to go on line to tell you all... thank you.. thanks for listening to my rants and frustrations and thanks for being here through all this!


WONDERFUL NEWS! Simply wonderful to hear~ Keep it up gk!

----------


## qkcam

Howdy: need to put sunday food
meal one : oatlmeal with protein pwdr
meal two: 3 eggwhites 1 egg
meal three: 1/2 chicken breast steamed spinach 1/2 sweet potato
meal four: protein pwdr, grn pwdr, vit pwdr, etc
meal five: (took my blind friend out for her bday.. but did okay ) chcken breast 1 slice bread, 1 slice bacon, 2 slice tomatos, onions- was surrounded by pie and cheesburgers-- so not bad!
meal six: cottage cheese 2 fish oils
OOPSY FEELINGS (dang it muchy) i need to toss the cocoa powder.. was having feelings .. ate butter with cocoa pwdr and agave- maybe i need to get rid of the agave, and coco pwdr.. was under the influence of ambian.. 
today i will go for injections and the gym... yay! 
trying to set with letting this woman go..and if i do do i take down her photonetwork that i built.. the nas with h er images and all her work-- it is my equipment, but i feel spitful to take it.. she is /will use it after all after her trip-- and i dont want to do it out of spite but i also dont want to be a doormat.. but at some point i did believe i told her she could just keep it all.. so... trying to set with ..what this will look like- and kinda stressn me out.. i want to unplug her because i dont feel i have any power in our connection- while she is off doing her "own thing" with the old ex.. unpluging her network could/would prove my "power" but also could prove i'm a jerk! ha.. I'll show you!! you do this and I will do that! whats the saying.. two wrongs dont make a right. maybe just forget about the power trip and let go-.. can't wait to get to the gym!! and setting with not knowing the answers.. but grateful i am learning better ways of taking care of my food.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad that you are learning better ways of taking care of your food, that right there is one key that you are trying to make the change. hard to comment on the other stuff but if you bought the equipment, its yours! could selling the equipment/photonetwork be a solution? the gym always helps me focus more and helps with the stress.

----------


## qkcam

didn't make it to the gym yesterday...but did get gamma and b 12 and sweated alot in the car on the way back from doctor.. does that count? will go today.. and looking forward to it.. yesterdays food was good.
meal one: oatmeal with protein pwder, 3 egg whites 1 egg
meal two: protn pwdr, grn pwdr glutamine spirulina
meal three: grilled chicken breast on whole wheat pita with lettuce and tomato
meal four: prtn pwdr, glutamine, d ribose
meal five: 1/2 chicken breast steamed spinach
meal six: cottage cheese.. but i think i ate too much.. i guess 1/2 or 14 cup is what i should be doing? i need a boundary.
haven't decided what i will do about equipment.. trying to keep the focus on myself and what i need to do for me.. today at the gym will be back and the neck machine..and 20 mins treadmill or eleptical..longer if i can...but dont want to over do. thanks!

----------


## RaginCajun

do what you can, that is more than nothing! and you are right, you should focus on you, and only you! as for the cottage cheese, i usually have a 1/2 cup at night with my protein shake. if you can continue to eat what you ate yesterday, then there is no doubt that you got this. diet/nutrition is everything!

----------


## qkcam

> do what you can, that is more than nothing! and you are right, you should focus on you, and only you! as for the cottage cheese, i usually have a 1/2 cup at night with my protein shake. if you can continue to eat what you ate yesterday, then there is no doubt that you got this. diet/nutrition is everything!


 Thanks Ragin! should i be having a protein shake at n ite with the cottage cheese? what do you put in your protein shakes?
TUESDAY: GOOD DAY..but was starving alot of the day.
meal one : oatmeal with protein pwdr, 3 egg whites 1 egg
meal two: protein shake with grn pwdr and spiriluina , dribose
meal three: 1/2 sweet potato, 1/2 breast chicken, steamed spinach
work out: back 5 exersices 3 sets .. about 35mins and some chatting social time with buff guy- did some abs about 50 with cables and ball. did some neck isolations 1 set of 15 each side
treadmill walking 20mins- starvin
meal 4 : post workout eas lite protein shake from gym
meal 5: aspargus 1/2 chicken breast
meal 6 cottage cheese-- i was starvin when i went to bed. but didtn't have muchies 
thanks
want to do another big workout-- but i need to pace myself so i can keep going with this.. maybe just some light walking today.. back is sore from yesterday : ) and legs a bit sore too..

----------


## RaginCajun

maybe you should get a good TDEE and BMR and we can start from there to see if you need more food. its all about eating under your maintenance calls so once you figure that out, we can shoot from there. how much oatmeal are you eating? maybe, add in 1/4 cup more oats in meal 1, and in meal 3 and 5, maybe try to eat the whole chicken breast and maybe the sweet pot. that should give you about 300-500 more cals right there. try that for now and see if it helps out any. in my shakes, usually just consist of a protein blend (mostly whey) and cottage cheese. in the am, i may add some cinnamon and sometimes even a lil cayenne pepper to give it some spice. another one that i add in sometimes is cocoa powder (unsweetened) in to add that lil extra choco kick! 

the working out/training gets addictive so just stay at it at a pace you can handle for now. your foods look great so keep it up, you got this! and remember, its not a sprint, its a marathon!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gkcam...i take in 1/2 cup of cottage cheese. for oatmeal, i was doing a 1/2 c when working out, but pulled back to 1/3 c since I am on restricted workout schedule at the moment. 

Do what you can in the gym. ALL MOVEMENT is good! you are doing great especially since you moved that scale in the right direction and are eating so much more and better food!! Awesome progress girl!!!!

----------


## qkcam

ragin what is a TDEE? I am leary of a bmi becasue i dont think they consider bone structure or muscle mass do they? I am eating about 1/5 c (precooked) oatmeal for breakfast...and can try to increase to 1/3 c? and will try to bump up the chicken breast .. and potato.. thanks for the support.. I might be able to get those body fat calipers or have it measured at the gym would that help? 

GGR- how come you are on a restricted work out ? 

weds
oatmeal w/ blueberries protein pwd
meal 2 protein shake /w glutamine
meal 3 broccoli and chicken with about 2 tlbs spoons brown rice
meal 4 protein pwdr with greens
meal 5 1/2 chicken breast with steamed spinach, and tiny bit of sweet potato that was lft over
meal 6 will be cottage cheese 1/4 c and some chocolate protein pwdr i just picked up.

missing my computer-- t his thing is combersome-- but need to keep loggin--- thanks!

----------


## RaginCajun

foods lookin good again. TDEE is Total Daily Energy Expenditure, and there is a thread on it at the top of the nutrition section. GGR just gave her bod some new assets! just keep on keeping on

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC is right on...keep on keeping on. I had cosmetic surgery a month back and can't workout for another 2 weeks. Got me some small Ds/full Cs (still swollen so the final verdict isn't in) and have my lid eyes done too...but definetly are assets!!! I like how everything is turning out and in 2 short weeks, I get to go back to the gym!! Yay!!!

----------


## qkcam

Thanks RC and GGR I will check out the TDEE when i get my laptop back.. I am seeing changes in my bod and have lost another pound.. GGR i hope everything works out well for you... i am not sure what you mean by ds/full cs ...
this is the big weekend and need to keep the focus on me-- as I can't control "her" 
thrusday
meal one: i had to force myself to eat.. oatmeal w/blueberries then pp (50grms worth)and water.
meal two: prework out: pp with dribose - grn pwdr
WORKOUT chest about 35 mins then walked on treadmill 10.. was exhasuted
post work outmeal 3: turkey sandwich on whole grain w/mustard-- grateful they sell these healhty fresh sandwichs at the gym.. they must work i see huge muscles at that gym!
meal 4: steak and steamed spinach
meal5 and 6 combo.. protein pwder, and cottage cheese.. 
haven't been snaking at nite for a few nites!! yay! but not sure i am getting enough calories...maybe i will try to get to the tdee sooner than when the laptop comes back.
thanks all!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RC and GGR I will check out the TDEE when i get my laptop back.. I am seeing changes in my bod and have lost another pound.. GGR i hope everything works out well for you... i am not sure what you mean by *ds/full cs* ...
> this is the big weekend and need to keep the focus on me-- as I can't control "her" 
> thrusday
> meal one: i had to force myself to eat.. oatmeal w/blueberries then pp (50grms worth)and water.
> meal two: prework out: pp with dribose - grn pwdr
> WORKOUT chest about 35 mins then walked on treadmill 10.. was exhasuted
> post work outmeal 3: turkey sandwich on whole grain w/mustard-- grateful they sell these healhty fresh sandwichs at the gym.. they must work i see huge muscles at that gym!
> meal 4: steak and steamed spinach
> meal5 and 6 combo.. protein pwder, and cottage cheese.. 
> ...


in bold, she means that her 'pups' are small D's to full C's, as in cups! hahahaha, i love boobies! 

glad to hear that you are seeing changes, that's a sure sign that you are doing it! just stick with it and watch the magic happen. slow and steady is the key!

----------


## qkcam

> in bold, she means that her 'pups' are small D's to full C's, as in cups! hahahaha, i love boobies! 
> 
> glad to hear that you are seeing changes, that's a sure sign that you are doing it! just stick with it and watch the magic happen. slow and steady is the key!


thanks for the education man!! 
it sounds painful! I am trying to get my pups to reduce a bit..but not sure doing chest exercises help..seems the older i get the bigger they get.. are they ever gonna stop growing? it must be an estrogen disorder ! and as a teen i couldnt wait to get em! just working to be happy with the bod i have-- not easy.. yet i am glad it is working better than before-- oh so glad!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks for the education man!! 
> it sounds painful! I am trying to get my pups to reduce a bit..but not sure doing chest exercises help..seems the older i get the bigger they get.. are they ever gonna stop growing? it must be an estrogen disorder ! and as a teen i couldnt wait to get em! just working to be happy with the bod i have-- not easy.. yet i am glad it is working better than before-- oh so glad!!


thats the spirit!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you will like the changes your body makes over time. some of my changes needed a little surgical correction and so happy I did! keep it up girl...in a few more months!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 117522 on your weight loss chicka!!!

----------


## qkcam

thanks!! it is offical was at doc today-- lost 10lbs.. in just a month.!! not sure why.. my laptop is supposed to be back tomorrow.. my food hasn't been much as i had a pretty stressed out weekend.. getting better-- i need to start loging again.. to make sure i am eating enough.. 
today- tuesday- is it only tuesday- feels like have been through ptsd hell week!
meal one: oatmeal with blueberries and protein pwdr
meal two: beans rice chicken and one corn tortilla-- NO chips!
meal three: prton pwdr , grn pwdr.. went to work out-- was so sad could only do a one exericse a few reps and lost it.. 
meal four: cottage cheese-- oh and i need to take fish oils. 

yesterday i had dinner with a friend... who has/is coming through this cfids- we had chicken and greens.. i cant rmember what else. 
thanks all.. also had been fighting a bug so i neeeded to take a bit of rest from pushing so much at the gym.. and need to keep going-- i dont do so well with the cooler weather- but i am back for today--- and looking forward to getting a computer up and running.. 
thanks- all for your support

----------


## auslifta

Congratz, 10lbs in a month is great for anyone. Keep up the great work.

----------


## RaginCajun

10 lbs!!! that is wonderful news! get some rest and then we you feel well again, hit it hard!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

WOW...10 pounds is well done girlie! you are doing it!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WONDERFUL NEWS!!! I bet you are thrilled. It is working! YIPPY!***

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy halloween!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

where u been girl????

----------


## SlimmerMe

Where are you qk? Hope you are doing well.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Bump

*Hope you have a HAPPY NEW YEAR QKCAM!*

----------


## qkcam

I found these old posts.. I am trying to get back on the wagon.. Twist was right I needed to cut out Dairy and Eggs.. it has been an interesting ride..and slowly going back into exercising after being sick for months.. been logging my calories on Calorie count and confused as to how much I actually need.. life has been an adventure!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

welcome back girl!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome back and Life is an Adventure!

----------


## qkcam

trying to figure out how to transferred my logged food and calories from calorie count over to this form - to save time and energy.. 
i want to start logging here again because i got such great support.. and was it Twist or Gbrice that said.. cut out dairy ..they were right.. i have pretty much been off dairy and eggs-- with an exception only very occasionally.. yet it has made a difference so far in the amount of sinus and lung infections.. i also havent been drinking coffee : ( but glad to be moving again and back on track hopefully.. 

today was odd because i had 1 pancake and .it had been months since i had either but it wasoa healthy pancake.. (excpet it probably had an egg and some dairy? 

here is my log so far from today.
Breakfast
Brown Rice Cake, w/ Almond Butter, Plain - Without Salt Added
orac energy greens ,pea protein w/
Blueberries - Frozen, Unsweetened

opti energy pack 1/3
KPAX ENERGY 1 TAB


Lunch
Bacon 3 pieces low fat
1 Buckwheat Pancake – w/
Wheat Germ, Toasted, Plain
Walnuts, English

40mins weights chest& shoulders/ 20mins walking 

pea protein

dinner will be a salad with lots of green things and chicken

thanks

----------


## gbrice75

Welcome back, good to see you're picking things back up!  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

Breakfast
Brown Rice Cake, w/ Almond Butter, Plain - Without Salt Added
orac energy greens ,pea protein , water
opti energy pack 1/3
KPAX ENERGY 1 TAB


Lunch
3oz chicken breast
Corn tortilla 
½ avocado
2tsp pico degallo
1 tsp hummus
¼ c zucchini

Dinner
3oz chicken breast
Corn tortilla 
2tsp pico degallo
1 tsp hummus
Green salad mix 
½ cup turkey chili

Nite snack
Pea protein + rice protein + 1 cup watermelon + 1 tsp fish oil

Too exhausted to exerciseand fighting a bug took a rest so I finally got a more clear diagnosis.. CVID commen variable immune deficiency..

----------


## qkcam

PS_ i see an offer for new forum members to get a free "bottle" can we old forum'ies get a free bottle?

----------


## qkcam

food monday

Breakfast
Brown Rice Cake, ½ tsp Almond Butter, (ran out) 
orac energy greens ,pea protein, rice protein 
opti energy pack 1/3
KPAX ENERGY 1 TAB

Lunch
3oz chicken breast
Corn tortilla 
2tsp pico degallo
1 tsp hummus

Resistance bands 5 back ex 30mins
Walk dog 25mins

Pea + rice protein drink

Dinner
Rainbow sushi roll with 1 shrimp tempura, miso soup

Snack
Rice+ pea protein shake with unsweetened cocoa
1tsp fish oil
1 cup watermelon 



Nite snack
Pea protein + rice protein + 1 cup watermelon + 1 tsp fish oil

----------


## qkcam

food Tuesday 7.10.12

Breakfast
Brown Rice Cake, ½ tsp Almond Butter, (ran out) 
orac energy greens ,pea protein, rice protein 
opti energy pack 1/3
KPAX ENERGY 2 TAB

Lunch
2oz chicken breast
Corn tortilla 
2tsp pico degallo
T tbsp. guacamole
1/8 c black beans
Small peach

Walked 30mins 6x track
Rice & pea protein + cyto greens ½ banana spirulina

Dinner
95%lean hamburger patty
Spinach
Sweet 

Snack
Rice+ pea protein shake 1tsp fish oil
1 cup watermelon 



Nite snack
Pea protein + rice protein + 1 cup watermelon + 1 tsp fish oil



THURS
BREAKFAST
Almond butter w/ brown rice cake
Rice and pea protein

SNACK
Rolled oats with rice and pea protein + orac greens

LUNCH 
Builder bar- pre workout
Gym legs /arms 40mins walk 20
Togos tuna only ½ the bread- post work out

Snack.. rice & pea protein

Dinner.. mixed salad chicken, ¼ cup mashed potatoes

Nite snack pea protein tsp peanut butter
was on the road to standford.... didn't have food ready.

----------


## qkcam

SAT.
SAT 7.14

BREAKFAST
Protein shake with ½ c strawberries, cytogreens, ½ serving oatmeal , psylium husks
Almond butter w/ brown rice cake


LUNCH
Small bowl lentil soup

Pre work out 
Protein shake with ½ c strawberries, cytogreens, ½ serving oatmeal , psylium husks


Dinner 
Fish taco w/out a taco shell no cheese or sour cream but with raw cabbage
Pinto beans and rice, pico de gallo 

NITE SNACK PROTEIN SHAKE

----------


## SexySweetheart

> SAT.
> SAT 7.14
> 
> BREAKFAST
> Protein shake with ½ c strawberries, cytogreens, ½ serving oatmeal , psylium husks
> Almond butter w/ brown rice cake
> 
> 
> LUNCH
> ...


ok... i lov e the lentil soup.. do you get it at trader joes? thats were i buy my emergancy food stash for when i dont wanna home make my soup.. they are great and fit the 4hourbody thing of no sug/carb/citris juice ect

your dinner looks awesome! and just how i get mine (save the rice)

what is this = psylium husks
lol


if i remeber rite you had some med issues Gkcam... is that rite? and i wouldnt wanna give any feedback that could mess up your meds or recovery BUT you diet doesnt seem all to bad to me  :Smilie:  .. I would ditch the fruit and carbs but thats just me im very anti fruit and carbs lol

----------


## qkcam

hey sexy.. i apprecaite your feedback.. the lentil soup was made by a friend.. i did have a small binge last nite on pea protein and raspberries.. those damn sleep meds give me the munchies! i had just added the oatmeal carbs in to see if it might give me more energy.. verdict is still out! 

yes health issues.. i need to go slow and pace myself..cant really do cardio..but can do some weights and walking-- so that seems like a good re beginning! i seem to have Chronic fatigue lyme disease and Common variable immune deficiency.. i guess all said..i am doing pretty good.. 

good to hear from you! thank you

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hi there. I think u will get more feedback from the experts when u post food intake a little differently.similar to what you have done however, 
for each food item listed add calories/grams of protein/grams of fat/grams of carbs Cal/#p/#f/#c (I have seen some switch the c and f, just clearly state what u using) 
sub total by meal 
grand total by day! 

there are several apps and online website...livestrong.com and others that will provide info inthis format and u can save for yourself as u get healthier and start dialing in the food intake! and then you can post into your thread too  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

thats a great idea.. when i put my food in calorie count it breaks down the protein fat and carbs.. i just haven't found an convientant way to transfer it from the calorie count over here.. i am trying to keep it to as quick and easy as possible.. but i can work on adding ... wish i could just cut and paste! i tried that and the format was all wierd... a good goal, i like that- thank you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ if u figure out a good way to transfer me know!!! I save into excel and then copy and paste into here. and then easier to tweak. I am gonna ask in a new thread and see what kind of response we get from OP  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

maybe check out calorie count.com they have a free logging program.. and it gives you an analysis along the way..like

this is where i am so far today

Carbohydrates
127 g

Too High

Protein
140 g

Good

Fats
48 g

Good

Saturated Fat
7.7 g

Good

Cholesterol
164 mg

Good

Sodium
2,124 mg

Too High

Fiber
28 g

Good

Vitamin A
6,703 IU

Good

Vitamin C
567 mg

Good

Calcium
745 mg

Too Low

Iron
51 mg

Too High

Potassium
1,477 mg

Too Low

----------


## qkcam

Breakfast
392 cal carbs25, protein49, fat 9.8
Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain
1 cake
35 7.3 0.7 0.3 
opti energy pack 1/3

Almond Butter, Plain - Without Salt Added
1 tbsp
101 3.4 2.4 9.5 
orac energy greens

22 3 2 * 
pea protein

111 6.9 19.7 * 
nutrIbiotic RICE PROTEIN
120 4 24 * 

lunch .. i need to clean this up a bit but need 45+ glasses.. hard to see the screen... ooops!~ will work more on it tomorrow when i have more energy
lunch was
chicken breast taco w/ 1/4 large avacado, pio de gallo 

snack pea/rice protein shake with spiriluna, rollet oats (was gonna be prework out but didnt make it)

dinner 
mixed green salad with tilipia about 4 oz and 2 cups watermelon

30min power walk

snack or meal 5 protein and water maybe a scoop unsweatened cholocate pwdr.

----------


## qkcam

this will be my total for the day- with sticky keyboard keys...
cals total1,481
carbs	112
protein 179
fat	36
fiber 23

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad to see you back on track!

----------


## qkcam

thank you Slim good to have your support.. I am trying to be back.. without dairy, or eggs, or coffee .. Twist told me last year to try to cut out dairy and i thought it too hard...then did a latent food allergy test and whey, and eggs were on the top of my allergy list.. whey had been a big part of my meal plan for a long time-- i found pea protein instead.. not bad- but miss the cottage cheese !

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you've got some challenges that OP don't have so keep it going and u will be feeling better in a few weeks. 

r u able to exercise???

----------


## chen22

what is OP? oh..other people? i am slow.. i am able to exsrcise, mostly weights and some walking..although this week has been a low energy not so good week.. kinda depressed..i ffeel like i have been working hard to make changes to my body and it just isnt gong to get there- then i want to jump on to roids for "energy " and motivation.. i spent too much cash trying this shakeology drink.. well see what it does.. life is funny i have health insurance yet i still pay so much for healh care and i cant afford glasses to se the omputer very well.. ok.. time for a gratitude list- been a lazy week for me sad to say. got energized ealrer in the week and went on a road trip first time in years.. but it took all the enrgy i had for the week.. .oh speaking of energy- have you ever heard of or tried CytoGreens? wow! they gave me a boost but then i was dead the next day -- maybe ok for "normies" though. i am so bored-- lost my momentum.. sorry am a bummer today!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *what is OP? oh..other people? i am slow..* i am able to exsrcise, mostly weights and some walking..although this week has been a low energy not so good week.. kinda depressed..i ffeel like i have been working hard to make changes to my body and it just isnt gong to get there- then i want to jump on to roids for "energy " and motivation.. i spent too much cash trying this shakeology drink.. well see what it does.. life is funny i have health insurance yet i still pay so much for healh care and i cant afford glasses to se the omputer very well.. ok.. time for a gratitude list- been a lazy week for me sad to say. got energized ealrer in the week and went on a road trip first time in years.. but it took all the enrgy i had for the week.. .oh speaking of energy- have you ever heard of or tried CytoGreens? wow! they gave me a boost but then i was dead the next day -- maybe ok for "normies" though. i am so bored-- lost my momentum.. sorry am a bummer today!


now thats funny! LOL

----------


## qkcam

well lyme disease takes it toll my friend..yes it is funny! and alot of FUN too! 
i logged in as someone else to see about the "free steroid " offer.. nothing free though..

----------


## qkcam

how about isolation from friends and family due to illness.. that takes a toll too..on alot of brain function.. be glad if you have family and love in your life- it is a gift! appreciate them they help in more ways than you can understand. my family no longer talks to me >>>LOL that is funny and it hurts like hell!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> well lyme disease takes it toll my friend..yes it is funny! and alot of FUN too! 
> i logged in as someone else to see about the "free steroid" offer.. nothing free though..


sorry i think there was some misunderstanding there on both our parts. i thought the bold above was funny. that only!.. not the rest of the post. i apologize if it may have hurt ur feelings..  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

thanks 405 I really appreciate your kind words!.. i appoligize too .. i have just had a bad week.. i am so tried of being ill and so isloated!! it was funny.. and also i am a product of the 70s/80s OP used to be the symbol for ocean pacific sport clothes.. thank you again- you kindness means alot to me!

----------


## qkcam

i just really want to change by body and get more muscle tone strength and endurance and i make a few steps forward then i crash for a week.. i am SO FRustrated! i am trying a new antiboitic regime with Stanford-- as much as i had those things- i am trying to be willing.. next step with be Gamma Glouluin infusions which the idea of terrifes me.. but only will do it if insurance covers it..i guess it is good to get the shit scared out of us from time to time ... i just want to be able to work out an hour or two a day.. but i cant or i can and i get sick. i love working out it has been a part of my life for 10 years and i seem to be losing it : ( the dr says 10 or 20mins and very slowly try to build up-- shit- whats the point.. waaaaaaaa

----------


## qkcam

Ok so i need help with food.. I am good using protein suppliments today
breakfast
brown rice cake with almond butter & a shakeology drink with added pea protein pwdr

work out .. lite back 20mins lite walking 20mins
post work out .. more pea protein 

i was doing salads for a while for dinner and the price at whole foods is too expensvie.. yet the salad bar is FAB.. will i benefit just from some mixed greens? instead of all the yummy things i add like shredded carrots, celery cucumber, peas? i dont have the stamina or discipline right now to chop chop chop.. so i need to find a way to get the nutrition and keep it simple.. 

maybe i can go back to veggie juicing that helped but was expensive.. open for simple suggestions.. thanks alot 
q

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks 405 I really appreciate your kind words!.. i appoligize too .. i have just had a bad week.. i am so tried of being ill and so isloated!! it was funny.. and also i am a product of the 70s/80s OP used to be the symbol for ocean pacific sport clothes.. thank you again- you kindness means alot to me!


there are some really nice fellas here and u just met one....also knowledgable about nutrition...BTW, what does your doctor think of your new diet plan????

----------


## qkcam

good question about dr.. the visit are so short and mostly i have to discuss what the stanford plan is..although i did get a dr to order the special latent food allergy test that showed allergy to dairy and eggs.. she said try giving em up.. it seems to help..but still have a long way to go.. 
dinner was
1/4 rotessere -chicken..the dark part.. 
spinach, 2 carrot, kale, ginger and parsley fresh juice and celery.
then dessert snack watermelon with spinach smoothie 

dont really have a "diet plan" but need one.. that is what i need help with..thanks

----------


## qkcam

it is odd to me the medical profession doesnt deal more with food.. i believe food is medicine.. and i have tried a nutritionist .. too expensive .. why doesnt insurance cover it? crazy

----------


## qkcam

TOTAL CALS 1,649
Fat - 20.4% Pro - 36.4% Carb - 42.5%

Will work on breaking down the macros for each meal tomorrow.. I hope.


Breakfast 
Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain + 1 TSP almond butter

opti energy pack 1/3 
KPAX ENERGY 1 TAB 
orac energy greens + pea protein 

Pre workout.. 
Irish Oatmeal - John Mccann's + pea protein + frozen blueberries+ psyhilm husks

WORKOUT: LITE CHEST 20 MINS TREADMILL WALKING 3.0 ON SLIGHT INCLINE
Post workout Shakeology 

LUNCH
½ chicken breast on corn tortilla w/ 1tsp pico de gallo
Blended raw smoothie w/Kale + spinach + celery+ ½ frozen mano + ½ c frozen pinapple

DINNER
Ahi Tuna about 5oz
Steamed spinach
Small sweet potato

SNACK
PROTEIN PWDER
FISH OIL
1 TSP PEANUT BUTTER

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## fatman225

> ...been* thinking about juicing diet* as well lately (but thats just the part of me that just gets so bored with the same eating plans)... but your rite it does seem more pricey
> 
> we have friends that did a juicing diet an dropped a shizzel load of weight ~ was very inspiring... let us know if you try it


Yeah... That's the ticket... That's what I'll call what I'm doing at them moment. The Juuuuuicing diet.  :Bbiwin:

----------


## qkcam

I am contemplating juciing with non organic.. to save costs ...much cheaper but kinda scary.. I watched a documentary called "fat sick and nearly dead" about a guy with an "autoimmune disorder" he juiced for 60days and got better.. I dont know how strickly juicing would go with body building though? Not sure I have the stamina to strickly juice for 60days either.. and he was under the care of a famous nutritionist that I think told him what to juice and helped he along the way to get off his meds.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

seems that u are doing the very best with the availability of where u are with the doctors so far!!!
your situation is so unique and I don't understand why insurance covers some things and not others. No one can tell you what to do here. for me, I had to throw out what I thought was good info on diet and learn over again including LISTEN TO my body! it is tells me things all the time, if I listen.

How do you feel with the changes u have made so far?

----------


## qkcam

GGR thanks for asking..this week so far better.. although last week was a crash.. this week the weather almost warmed up in the bay area.. almost like summer-- that felt good. I need some exercises for the back of my shoulders and arms.. i do rear flys and work my tri's the top and front of shoulders have some defination- need to get it more around to the backside too.. any ideas? thank yous!!

here is todays progress
MONDAY JULY 23
TOTAL FOR THE DAY 1642
Fat - 25.9%, Pro - 36.1% Carb - 38%

Breakfast 
607 cal pro 32.8 fat 41 carb 26.3
Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain + 1 TSP almond butter
Shakeology+ pea protein
opti energy pack 
KPAX ENERGY 1 TAB , fish oil 



snack
Apple 7 almonds

ACUPUNTURE

SNACK
PRE WORKOUT
Shakeology + pea protein

Treadmill 30mins level 4 level 3


DINNER
Chicken about 2.5 oz 
1.5 c rice noodles
Lettuce
Peach

SNACK
PEA PROTEIN

----------


## qkcam

SAT

BREAKFAST 675 cals total..62g carbs, 56g pro, 23g fat, 16.4 fiber
Wake up Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain + almond butter
Breakfast shakeology + NOW PEA PROTEIN +Irish Oatmeal - John Mccann's 

Lunch 365 53c/15p/9.5 fat
1 carnitas taco , side beans and rice

WORKOUT-- LITE BACK 7 EXERCISES 3 sets 35MINS + 10MIN LEVEL 4 AND 3.0 ON TREADMILL

Post work out Cals 323 carbs 38 pro 36 fat 3.5 fiber 9.1
shakeology + pea protein + ½ c frozen blueberries

DINNER cals 198 7.7c/ 26p/6.3f
Mixed greens about 2.5 c + 1 tsp ginger dressing seems to be missing a lot ??
3oz chicken breast

SNACK cals 212 10.4c/ 22.4p/9.5f
Pea protein and 1tbsp almond butter

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am getting error the page so cant reply with quote. I see that u r in the workout section getting help on the areas u like to change. Good Job!

as far as your diet, seems like ur protein are low? u are cutting right?

----------


## qkcam

Thanks GGR.. 
I am not sure how much protein i really need? also since i had to go dairy free ( i miss the cottage cheese) and egg free - i have been using pea protein in it's place. would love some ideas on other proteins. i eat alot of chicken.. and sometimes beef and pork -- i am not sure how much "meat" i can actually eat in a day--- i love meat, i just dont love it for everymeal. maybe i need to look into what the "vegan" body builders are using? thanks so much for your support...
i forgot to post my yesterdays.... thank you

SUNDAY TOTALS 1,690 182C/ 125P/55F

BREAKFAST 7.29
727 cals 92c/ 67p/16f
Wake up Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain + almond butter + protein pwdr+orac green
Breakfast shakeology + PEA PROTEIN + OATS+ 1/2c blueberries
( SPLIT INTO 2 MEALS ABOUT 3 HOURS APART)

Snack 165cals 28c/3.2p/6.1f
10 almonds 1 med pair

WALKED 35MINS FOR FOOD

DINNER CALS 349 47C/ 18.3P/10.5F
Lebanse beef with vegetable soup
Fafalel
Dolma
Mixed green salad

SNACK cals 194, 4.7c/14.7p/13.1f
Trader Joes smoked Trout 
Cod liver oil
2 tsp taboli salad

walked neighbors dog-- 30mins

SNACK PROTEIN PWDR 1 TSP ALMOND BUTTER

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I know you have a lot of allergies. I eat a lot of chicken and fish. But I stay away from Samon cuz it is high in fats. So tuna, tilapia, cod, orange roughy...with spices. And there are endless ways to prepare chicken with different spices. I eat very little fruit when I am trying to loose. Like 1/2 cup of blueberries/strawberries/raspberries. I used to eat alot of peanut butter. I do not have it in my home anymore. I would never eat it before I go to bed. I try to limit my fat intake after lunch since I am on maintenance. 

r u trying to lose weight? or just trying to feel better by making better food choices??

----------


## qkcam

LOL! I know what you mean about peanut butter.. i finally ran out the other day- i have been a bit better about controlling it. I am trying to both lose some weight and feel better!. I used to eat alot of cans of tuna 9 years ago.. but then my mercury levels got high.. so some nutritionsit said.. maybe every 10 days its okay to eat tuna. 
I am not such a good cook.. Orange Roughy.. ? where do you live? i used to have that when i lived back home in indiana.. i can't find it here in CA .. more fine tuning to do.. found out my little low dose of either iron or Tgel has caused my red blood cell count to go up.. too bad becasue it helps muscles to recovery and i feel better more motivated over all.. isn't there a majic pill? after i got this news i had 2nds at dinner! emotional eating-- a girl needs something! I need to work on lower my "peanut butter" before bed.. but 1 tsp is better than 1/2 the jar i was eating before! damn ambian! 

so much to work on!

----------


## qkcam

I dont want to let this blood test get me down.. i hope i dont have to give up the iron and the Tgel (that i get compounded) it is the only things that seem to help my muscles recovery.. i can walk 1 mile without constant quad pain.. that is huge for me and i have been enjoying exercising again.. ( i used to leg press over 400lbs) that was before i got disabled from this cfs crap.. 

i hope they dont take away my "candy" but i need to be careful because the heart and brain, i need to keep healthy too!!.. such a balancing act.. and i can't even get the dr's at stanford to communicate with each other they said "there is no funding for cfids" so they have the "things they do" and rather than look at the patient as a whole they just want to treat parts.. acting like those parts dont interact with other parts-- i am trying to "treat myself" as safely as i can. 
take care of your health ... if we dont no one else will... it is all about gathering information and making the best choices we can .. 

watermelon.. someone at one of the gyms told me watermelon was doing wonders for him as far has health and vascular system.. said he eats it with dinner.... i dont know if us females can eat it with dinner without it catching up.. but it sounds good right now!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

all movement is good; if walking is what u can do now, then stick with that! 

I love peanut butter too, but found a substitute. see if this can be an alternative with your dietary requirments. there is a recipe that gbrice has posted in the diet forum that uses this ingredient. 

http://www26.netrition.com/bell_plantation_pb2.html

When I am serious, I squeeze every calorie out of my meals; I;ll eating stuff that I don't always like. It isn't about emotional eating. it is fuel for my life, for my workouts, for my health. Everything in moderation!!!

----------


## qkcam

thank you for this! PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter
it put a smile on my face-- i needed it! 

yesterday's food wasn't bad untill after sleep meds.. then i had TJ's canned smoked herring... 
MONDAY 7/30/2012

BREAKFAST
CALS 272, 21C/25P/9.8F
Wake up Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain + almond butter + protein pwdr+orac green

LUNCH 
CALS 217, 11C/26P/6.8F
3 oz chicken breast 1 corn tortilla 2 tsbp pico de gallo

SNACK during shoulder resistant band workout at home.. 2 sets each of the 3 muscle groups
CALS 379 54C/36P/3.2F
Shakeology + protein pwder + psylium husks+ ½ c pineapple, 1/8c blueberries

DINNER
CALS 435 76C/18.3P/6.4F
Rice and vegetable stew

Binged after sleep meds.. smoked herring..  
________________________________________
not sure i will log all the food today.. or what i am going to eat for dinner.. a bit overwhelmed.. 

today had an appt with hemologist.. woke up late 
need to have blood taken out-- looks like my low dose of T gel has greatly increased my red blood cells..too much!.. shoot!

shakeology + pea protein
dr appt..
gym chest 3exs 3 set treadmill 30mins
high protein turkey sandwich w/mustard from gym.. although i should have had bread. i needed food.
protein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i like the chocolate flavored PB2
herring - is that high in salt??? i have to watch salts when I am not doing serious cardio..water retention
i am still trying to understand why your carbs are higher then your protein. seems like your carbs are high or your fats are high, but the protein is not so high???? 
i avoided that overwhelmed feeling by eating the same dang thing most everyday. simple kept me sane!
nothing wrong with baby steps : )

----------


## qkcam

you are right i cant seem to get the carbs down.. i was aiming for 50, 30, 20.. and it seems when i log veggies it always spikes my carb out. i am not sure how many calories i am really need to have or even how much protein at this point. i have heard it is good to have carbs after you work out to help body replenish it's self. i am pretty overwhelmed right now.. and getting conflicting information from the medical dr's i have seen /spoken too regarding this blood count stuff-- so yes i guess a baby step would be figure out how many cals i really need.. how much fat, carbs and protein.. and then try to come up with a plan around that.. i was aiming for 1300 a day- and that is too hard and then when i exerise for an hour i think 1300 is not enough.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

qkcam. 
I have take 1/2 sweet potatoe or yam bout before a vigorous workout. After a virgorous workout, I have 1/4 cup of oatmeal with 1 scoop of protein powder with water. After workout, body needs more protein to restore muscle and some carbs. 

Use the link to calculate your TDEE. I use sendentary (the lowest multiplier) even though I work out 5 times a week, I primarily sit at a desk. If I was a construction worker, I would be able to eat more, since much more active. Let us know what you calculate. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...gy-Expenditure

Lets start from here! And then work on splits depending on your goals  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

well we did it ~ we desided to start a juicers lifestyle!
heres what we got, one of the best rated juicers.. i will let you know how it goes chicka  :Smilie: 




keep you the great work lady!!! <3

----------


## qkcam

thanks for the TDEE.. babysteps.. i did the calculations sedentary is 1743.09 light active since i try to do some exercise at least 3x a week.. 1997.29

let me know what you think .. if you want

they took away my "candy " for a week.. off the T and iron suppliments- and PMS without hormone stablity- no fun. baby steps. 

thanks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks for the TDEE.. babysteps.. i did the calculations sedentary is 1743.09 light active since i try to do some exercise at least 3x a week.. 1997.29
> 
> let me know what you think .. if you want
> 
> they took away my "candy " for a week.. off the T and iron suppliments- and PMS without hormone stablity- no fun. baby steps. 
> 
> thanks


Members often report the TDEE numbers are too high so suggest start with the lower of the 2!

*This is the next step - What is your goal? Lose weight??? build muscle??? increase strength, endurance??* 
If you want to loose (approx one pound per week, you need to take in 500 less calories every day (7X500) = calories in one pound. 
If you want to gain, you will need to eat differently and train differently then when cutting. 

So what is your immediate goal? Lets get this party started!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## qkcam

> Members often report the TDEE numbers are too high so suggest start with the lower of the 2!
> 
> *This is the next step - What is your goal? Lose weight??? build muscle??? increase strength, endurance??* 
> If you want to loose (approx one pound per week, you need to take in 500 less calories every day (7X500) = calories in one pound. 
> If you want to gain, you will need to eat differently and train differently then when cutting. 
> 
> I would love to do all 3 at the same time.. possible? anything is possible right? so if i went by the lowest number that would put me at about 1200 cals a day- wow.. not much does that account for muscles mass and needing to maintain that? even if i only did the higher number and stuck to 1500 cals a day.. then i would love .5 a pound a week.. 2 months a month.. that would be huge.. 
> 
> So what is your immediate goal? Lets get this party started!!!!


I would love to do all 3 at the same time.. possible? anything is possible right? so if i went by the lowest number that would put me at about 1200 cals a day- wow.. not much does that account for muscles mass and needing to maintain that? even if i only did the higher number and stuck to 1500 cals a day.. then i would love .5 a pound a week.. 2 months a month.. that would be huge..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Not everything is possible at the same time IMHO. 

I don't recall you mentioning 1200 cal a day until today!?! 

what are your stats, bf% height and weight? 

what is your immediate goal??? I am trying to help you but not sure what you want help with first.

----------


## qkcam

i guess the immediate goal would be to lose weight in a way that i can maintain enough energy .. thanks for trying to help i am a tough case with the cfs issue. my stats are 45 5'5" and 180 ... i have reallly big leg muscles though and big shoulders.. I am sorry i dont know my body fat % my arms are pretty solid even where the sometimes floppy lack of triceps can be. but i do have a layer of filo all over yet i am starting to see more defination . i cut my calories back when i started logging my food into calorie count- i must have been eating 2000 a day or more then. calorie count said 1200 so my goal was 1500 i figured that was a big shift frem what i was eating. i noticed though on days i logged in exercise i was allowed to eat more calories based on the type and amount of activity. immediate goal would be to keep the muscle i have and get rid of the fat. hope this makes sense. sorry i dont have body fat #'s ...

thanks a bunch!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

let's focus on cutting while keeping the muscle you have  :Smilie:  Genetically, we have certain shapes so lets just play the cards we were dealt! I make the best of my worst...girly secrets  :Big Grin: 

don't worrry about the bf%. A lot of gyms can measure it for you with calipers...it's often not accurate if they do only 3 points, but just gives you a ballpark. 

I don't have time 2nite, but will get back with you on the TDEE. 1200 is not enuff calories for your stats; without running calculations, its too low. Stick with 1600 for now.

----------


## qkcam

very kind of you.. know hurry ..this is going to be a long process with someone like myself that can't do cardio. but i can walk! yay! have a good nite.. and oh.. one big obstical i have noticed with my "night eating" which i think it shooting me in the foot- so to speak.. i take ambian to sleep.. and then i often find myself much less resistant to the foods-- working on it thoough and at least i have awareness!! had good workout yesterday- 
it is funny i dont eat sweets, i dont have lattes or chips or ..so many things- yet i guess beacasue my body is so out of whack in other ways my metabolizim must be really off. take your time.. thanks for your kindness..!

----------


## qkcam

MONDAY 8.6.12 1874CAL/ 115C/169P/85F fat got messed up from a salad.. i didnt look at dressing contents 

BREAKFAST CALS 525 36C/52P/21F
BROWN RICE CAKE 1 TSP PEANUT BUTTER
, SHAKOLOGY, ORAC GREEN, PEA PROTEIN


WORK OUT CHEST 3 EX 3SETS TRIS 3 EX 3SET ABS 30MIN WALKING LEVEL 4.5 AND 2 (2 hours total) 
LUNCH/SNACK POST WORKOUT
CALS 420/C 45/48P/6.8F
SHAKEOLOGY + 1 TSP PSYLIIUM HUSKS + 1 SCP PEA PROTEIN + 1/3 C OATS

DINNER
CALS 680/ 26C/50P/41F
Roasted chicken breast,
5.5oz steamed spinach
Mozzarella & tomato salad from trader joes with ½ the dressing (balsamic vinegar)
½ Grapefruit
WHY DOES THE SALAD DRESSING HAVE 21G OF FAT??? SHUCKS.. I SHOULD HAVE LOOKED FIRST! 4
IT BLEW MY FAT COUNT OUT FOR THE DAY~

NITESNACKS 150C 7C/20P/16F
=
EGGOLOGY 60/ 0C/13P/0F
PEANUT BUTTER 190CALS 7C/7/16F

----------


## --->>405<<---

> you are right i cant seem to get the carbs down.. i was aiming for 50, 30, 20.. and it seems when i log veggies it always spikes my carb out. *i am not sure how many calories i am really need to have or even how much protein at this point.*  i have heard it is good to have carbs after you work out to help body replenish it's self. i am pretty overwhelmed right now.. and getting conflicting information from the medical dr's i have seen /spoken too regarding this blood count stuff-- so yes i guess *a baby step would be figure out how many cals i really need.. how much fat, carbs and protein*.. and then try to come up with a plan around that.. i was aiming for 1300 a day- and that is too hard and then when i exerise for an hour i think 1300 is not enough.


QK i can help u with that if ud like. do u know ur bf%? if not get it chekd. (if u would like me to help u  :Smilie: ) u wanna base cals on LBM. once u have ur required cals figured out then u come up with macro split. as far as veggies screwing up ur carb count some people count veggie carbs and some dont. i used to but dont anymore. i just figure up my carbs and then throw the veggies on top and dont even look at em. makes it easier  :Smilie:  and i doubt im gonna hold fat or gain fat from spinach!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

welcome 405!! Nice to have you join QK's party  :Smilie:  If you read a few posts back, you will get a good idea that she is motivated!!! 

QK...I rarely use salad dressing anymore! Iwould rather chew on more food, so instead use the seasonings from my grilled chicken or use a little baba ganoush  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

thx GGR!  :Smilie:  

QK i noticed u said u can walk. thats great news! i dont understand whatever physical limitations u have but if u can walk on a treadmill on an incline u can def work with that!

i would suggest getting ur bf% measured. basing cals on LBM is the best (and only IMO) way to go. if u dont want to get it chekd with calipers i suggest u google "bod pod" for ur area and go there. it is a machine that looks like an egg with a window on the front. u sit in it and it uses air pressure to chek ur bf%. it is the most accurate method available today and can be trusted. the one by my work costs $35.00 and took about half an hr. theyll give u a print out of ur bf% and ur LBM and other stuff too. 

the basic idea is to find out how much LBM u have and then feed only that. as a result u will burn fat.

----------


## qkcam

thanks 405 and GGR for your support! I will find a way to get the body fat measured...maybe after monthlly would be better? less water rention.. yes i can walk! have had 2 days in a row of 30mins on the treadmill.. i am kinda pushing it with my immune system to go from 10 to 30mins and inclinde 4 to 4.5 .. i may try to do 20mins everyday and a couple times a week push to 30mins. 
also i really love doing weights at the gym.. i could do it everyday when my energy and health is good. I need to find a way to "pace" myself and i dont want to overtrain.. i need no more injuries. yet at this point the gym is reaally the only thing i have left ..it helps me to feel structured and the "mostly gay guy" gym in SF is one of the best big open floorplan...lots of equipment and weights .. and i feel much inspired there and they folks are nice. 
it is a bit of a drive and a bridge toll..but i am telling myself i am worth it.. ! i spent 2 hours there on monday-- and an hour at a different gym yesterday- not as friendly.. but nice equipment. 

so i will work on making a plan to get bf measured..yay! sounds like a good next step.. and i can already see changes in my body in the small changes in food. i do need more "real food"thoough probably and less "protien powders" and thinking maybe somehow to be a "vegan" body builider? going "vegan" seemed to help venus williams with her auto immune disorder .. although she isn't 100% she made it back to the tennis courts.

i appreciate you all's support! i need it.
thank you

making strides!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good deal on the bf%. ill look for it maybe stop by my thread if u want and let me know or just to say hey  :Smilie:  this way i wont be bothering u ladies all the time  :Wink: 

as far as the vegan thing goes if it helps ur autoimmune disorder then i say go for it! obviously its less than ideal from a BB perspective but can be worked around im sure  :Smilie: 

look forward to hearing from u. small changes that stay consistent over a period of time can produce the results ur looking for it may just take a little longer. i dont know if u have access to a treadmill at home but suggest once u get ur diet more in proper order to either do ur cardio am fasted or PWO.. (fasted am being my pref) ..

----------


## qkcam

I need to learn how to manuvere around these threads .. so i can come visit. i hate sitting at a computer really. . i am not "clearly defined" as autoimmune.. yet not clearly ruled out either. I dont really have room for a treadmill inside but i could go for a walk around neighborhood which has alot of hills and steps.. for 15 to 20mins.. i may be hypoglycemic so i need to be careful about am "cardio" it is really easy for me to go long periods of time without eating- and i am working on changing that.. i am glad you came on to the thread ..I thought it was open to all? 
thanks

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ it is open to all but i think typically guys dont venture into female dominated threads  :Smilie:  i just was bored one day and happened to glance in here and made what i thought was a humorous observation and, well u know the rest of the story  :Smilie: 

walking outdoors if fine. typically the main characteristic of good cardio is Heartrate. if u can maintain 130 BPM (or so) IMO ur doing fine. if u have blood sugar issues it may make it a bit more challenging to take advantage of cardio done in a fasted state. 

by the way when i say am fasted cardio i mean cardio done right when u wake up in the morning. this allows u to take advantage of the natural fast u just underwent during sleep. this is a very good time to do cardio because ur body will hopefully burn a fair amt of fat to fuel ur cardio session due to the fact u havent eaten in several hours. 

i am not suggesting u deliberately go a long period of time during the day without food  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

i know what you mean by "fasting cardio" i just know i am slow moving in the morning.. also a while back someone on this tread enlightment me about some information regarding CFids which is what my "current" diagnoise is.. means you are sick but they really dont know why.. anywhy the info she shared was for cfids folks it is good to keep our heartrates under 110.. i know kinda messes up the "carido" effects .. and i also know last fall when i was on the eleptical in the 129 to 149 bpm range i was getting sick alot.. in theroy it has something to do with folks with this "cifds" can make enough mitrocrondial to support our bodies abilty to recover from exercsie.. so what ever attempt I make need to be "slowly graded" and i am bad at this... as soon as i start feeling "good" i push myself really fast and end up sick agina..and sometimes it takes months and numerous antibiotics to get well.. so i figure walking for 20 to 30 mins on an incline even at 109 bpm.. i am doing better than being sick in the bed  :Wink:  and it helps with stress.. one thing about working out it really helps me to feel "empowerd" in mybody-- which is really important for a person with health challanges that is not being "empwerd " by the medical system. so working out really helps my mind on many levels.. and the key is like you said..slow changes overtime... i am glad you got board and come over to this forum..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thx GGR!  
> 
> QK the basic idea is to find out how much LBM u have and then feed only that. as a result u will burn fat.


QK, steady incremental improvements is better than NONE!!!! diet is key and all movement is good  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

a wise woman who use to be a frequent poster use to tell me, slow, steady, and most importantly, consistency is the key to this! glad you are back logging in!

----------


## qkcam

good to see a familiar cajun! I feel into the abyss of pms for a couple days.. but back at it. 

i am going to try to do a "shakeology" cleanse for the next 3 days.. we'll see what happens.. cause the past 2 days I was mindful of my food and didnt eat sugar.. but it was a struggle.

today 
rice cake with almond butter
shakeolgoy w/ added pea protein
1/2 c oats, 1/2 c blueberries
workout:
back - bi's walking 20mins
post work out shakeology + pea protein 1 banana

snack 1 pear

snack shakeology

dinner green salad 4 oz of burnt fish.. ( i couldn't find orange roughy but found white and accidentally burnt it on the broiler ) 

i guess i even messed up the shakeolgoy cleanse for the day with too much fruit and oats!

----------


## qkcam

hey 405 how do i get over to your thread? i was trying to find it.. i saw somewhere that you dropped alot of body fat! are there before and after pics? what good inspiration!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> hey 405 how do i get over to your thread? i was trying to find it.. i saw somewhere that you dropped alot of body fat! are there before and after pics? what good inspiration!


ill make it easy on u QK  :Smilie: 

pics 1 and 2 are october

pics 3 and 4 are a week ago and yesterday (ish)  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

wow 405 that is amazing! what GREAT work! you did that pretty fast too! what was the secret?

todays food
1436 cals 131c/146P/43f

30 mins treadmill 4.5 incline 2.5 to 3.5 speed

----------


## qkcam

ps- what is a TRT?

----------


## qkcam

todays food - i need to work on eating "real " food.. open for ideas.. i cant do eggs ..only occasionally and no dairy..thanks
1436 cals 131c/146P/43f

½ rice cake 1 tsp almond butter

Shakeology + psylum husKs+ ¾ c strawberries + ½ scoop pea protein

1 plum 7 almonds pre workout

30 mins treadmill 4.5 incline 2.5 to 3.5 speed

Shakeology + ½ scoop pea protein post workout

½ banana 12 almonds

Big green salad, 1 chicken breast

shakeology

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ relying on "real" food is better then shakes IMHO. I use shakes SPARINGLY on a streneous work out day only post w/out and only a little so I am not canabolizing my lean muscle before I can get my dinner in me  :Smilie:  

BTW, your big green salad and 1 chic breast is exactly what I eat for lunch or for dinner...that's a good meal every day of the week. 

Have you had a chance to get your BF%????

----------


## qkcam

I hear ya GGR about the shakes. it just seems so easy- this is the 3rd and last day of the "shakeology" cleanse.. i am hoping it will be a good kickstarting point for me.. supposed to lose a couple pounds.. and i really need to work on the food plan.. i dont know what to eat for breakfast anymore since i can't have egg whites everyday.. 
i saw at the gym they will do body fat testing.. and i did some research on google for bod pods-- i dont have the "tight clothes" to wear for the bod pod.. so i am contemplating the gym..although they will probably try to sign me up for training. -- or getting some calipers and doing it myself? monthly cycle is almost over so will do it sometime this week.. the next step.

thank you everybody

----------


## qkcam

I pulled the biggest loser cookbook off the shelf. next goal too is to learn to cook as easy quickly low fat and palitable as i can- i get really overwhelmed with the idea of cooking- i dont know why.. i can go to the gym but cooking-- seems so complicated for my adhd mind.. 

i do have a george foreman and a broiler- and i can steam veggies- yet i dont know what as far as spice and flavorings .. i have no idea why it seems so complicated for me..
so this is a good goal..walk through my anxiety and accept that i might have some burnt or not so tasty food in the beginning- ; )

----------


## qkcam

1,432cals 133 c/ 150p/ 39f

this is crazy.. i cant wait untill real food tomorrow.. it certainly has given me an apprecation for all the tastyness of a salad! I havent even followed the "cleanse " to the T.. i have added way more fruit and protein pwder than suppposed to be.. i don't see how people can do this! i was a grumpy pants all day! but man! that salad was good!! 

½ rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
Shakeology + psylum husKs+ ¾ c strawberries +1 banana + ½ scoop pea protein

1 plum 13 almonds 

Shakeology

Big green salad, 1 chicken breast 5oz, 1 oz fish

Shakeology + ½ sp pea protein

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I pulled the biggest loser cookbook off the shelf. next goal too is to learn to cook as easy quickly low fat and palitable as i can- i get really overwhelmed with the idea of cooking- i dont know why.. i can go to the gym but cooking-- seems so complicated for my adhd mind.. 
> 
> i do have a george foreman and a broiler- and i can steam veggies- yet i dont know what as far as spice and flavorings .. i have no idea why it seems so complicated for me..
> so this is a good goal..walk through my anxiety and accept that i might have some burnt or not so tasty food in the beginning- ; )


i too hate to spend time in the kitchen, so I prepare all my meals for the whole week in one day off in about 2 - 3 hours. I boil or grill or pressure cook chicken and grill fish, seafood, veggies, and even a steak once in a great while. I also buy those steamer packages of brocilli and other veggies - super easy. 

spices..just buy a bunch of them and get creative. I used to worry about all that but not anymore...you really can't do much damage with spices  :Smilie:  I just threw together some fresh veggies (zucchini yellow and green, bell peppers and some balsamic vinegar, drizzle of EVOO and made 3 alumimum packages on the grill with different spices....YUMMY!!!! 

As far as breakfast protein, why can't you eat a little chicken for breakfast. If I had an egg allergy, I would just eat more of some other lean protein I guess. I think I have an intolerance for lactid acid, so I am going to look for alernatives to cottage cheese and yogart...and I'll find something. 

Have u ever had dim sim for breakfast...can't find a single egg on that menu! Hahahaha. So don't feel restricted to eating what OP do, cuz gal, you are not like OP anymore  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> wow 405 that is amazing! what GREAT work! you did that pretty fast too! *what was the secret?*


no secret QK just a good low carb/carb cycle diet, cardio, and weightlifting




> ps- *what is a TRT*?


TRT is testosterone replacement therapy. my body only produces about 25% of what it should so i have to supplement. 

and thx for the compliment  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

so i bought spices and made food - I actually made chili..that was not too bad! i actually had "food" to eat after i worked out.. I am still under 1300 cals and i worked out for almost 90mins-- probably too much but felt good at the time.. - I have to find a way to get my cals up with "lean healthy foods?"
405 i have heard about the low carb/carb cycle..but dont know much about it yet.?? i can tell you have worked hard you came a long way in a short time. good discipline! I love taking Testo.. i get great gains in the amount of weights i can move..but hte body seems to retain water on it and sometimes the RBC gets way too high.. even on lower doses.. it is all an experiment- 

here is how today is shaping up.. i suspect i will be hungry again in a bit ..only 730 my time..maybe i just need to be hungry?
I saw my trainer today..she looked great big lean muscles no body fat getting ready for competetion .. i also found her old food plan for me.. is seems like not many calories- salad meat, veggies meat.. and complex carb for breakfast.. hmm.. maybe i will try 

BREAKFAST 578 53C/63P/15.1F
½ rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
½ Shakeology 1scoop pea protein + Spiriluina+ ½ c oatmeal

Pre work out 34 1.1c/.8p/3.1f
1 teaspoons quinoa
1 teaspoon almond butter

CHEST/ TRIS (45mins) WALK 25 MINS ON INCLINE

Post workout lunch 355 cals 39c / 40p/4.4f

Steamed spinach, steamed bok choy, ½ c quinoa
4 oz sliced turkey breast, ½ banana, energizer protein 

DINNER 209cals 18c/23p/6f
Homemade turkey chili with kidney beans (didn’t realize beans are so much carbs) 
Bok choy steamed

----------


## qkcam

so far total is 1253 cals 112c/141p/29f
the carbs and fat are lowering-- what do you think GGR?
cals burnt with exercise. 472

i am pooped!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> so far total is 1253 cals 112c/141p/29f
> the carbs and fat are lowering-- *what do you think GGR?*
> cals burnt with exercise. 472
> 
> i am pooped!


QK its all gonna be guessing until we find out how much LBM u have.  :Smilie: 

heres a decent explanation of carb cycling (although with ur limitations it may prove to be a bit tuff to accomplish)  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g#.UCo9Vp2PW6N

----------


## qkcam

I orderd the body fat calipers on amazon for 4 bucks..and i also asked at the gym.. next step is to make an appt and do it! thansk for the link!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I orderd the body fat calipers on amazon for 4 bucks..and i also asked at the gym.. next step is to make an appt and do it! thansk for the link!


good deal. for $4 im not sure how accurate they would be. the ones i have at my house were $400.00 did u google bod pod?

----------


## qkcam

400bucks! wow.. well there is no too high a price for comfort.
Yes i did google bod pod and found some locations- it says to wear spandex or other tight fitting clothes..so that was kind a motivation stopper for me.. i dont own tight fitting clothes.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 400bucks! wow.. well there is no too high a price for comfort.
> Yes i did google bod pod and found some locations- *it says to wear spandex or other tight fitting clothes..so that was kind a motivation stopper for me.*. i dont own tight fitting clothes.


come on girl u gotta be more motivated than that!  :Wink: 

when i went i wore reg clothes and changed in a room before i got into the machine. go to walmart and spend 15 bucks and get a sports bra and some spandex shorts and make an appointment and go get it done!

im sure whoever is giving u the test will be female (mine was) so u should be fine. 

i say this in the nicest way possible  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

15 bucks for spandex and 25 bucks for the test.. that is alot.. wont the calipers at the gym for free work? 
i really hate spandex! i do have sports bra though so i am half the way there. it is the way i see my body that is the issue.. i dont care what others think or see.. it is my own judgement that is the worst. 

maybe i have a pair of wierd old jockey type tight boxer shorts that might work.?. yet i would feel like i am in my underwear.. i grew up in a very modest midwest ..

----------


## qkcam

actually make that 40bucks for the test.. i need to wait untill i get more money after the 23rd.. and work on getting the free test at the gym... : )

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 15 bucks for spandex and 25 bucks for the test.. that is alot.. *wont the calipers at the gym for free work?* 
> i really hate spandex! i do have sports bra though so i am half the way there. it is the way i see my body that is the issue.. i dont care what others think or see.. it is my own judgement that is the worst. 
> 
> maybe i have a pair of wierd old jockey type tight boxer shorts that might work.?. yet i would feel like i am in my underwear.. i grew up in a very modest midwest ..


as long as the person using them knows what theyre doing + depending on ur bf% they lose accuracy when u get above 20%

when i went i didnt know u needed tight clothes and they provided me with spandex. i had to wear them and no shirt and i was a fat guy with a female technician/nurse. but i did it and look at me now! id be fine putting those spandex on. shoot i mite even get in in my bday suit if i had to!  :Smilie: 

either way u want to get ur bf% done. thats all im sayn. u need LBM to know how many cals to eat.

----------


## qkcam

you are definatly proof you know what you are doing.. i am trying to get a trainer at the gym that has been training for a while. i have someone in mind but he wasn't there yesterday.. they have a lot of "new trainers" and maybe i am synical but i think the buff lean guy might be more knowledeable.. i guess that is prejeduce? man i can't spell! 
i will call some of the bod pod places.. if they have spandex provided that would be great!
they seem to be in places that have parking issues or pay for parking- the damn bay area nothing is free! times are tight as i am paying back credit card bills i racked up last fall trying CFIDS dr experiments- i am definatly feeling a change in my body.. 
i need to gauge healthy workouts for myself. i am pretty exhausted and sore from yesterday and sat.. i dont know if that is normal or if it is the cfids- folks with cfids apprantely our bodies dont make enough mitacondrial. i have kinda maybe been overduing it at the gym for 90mins.. maybe need to scale back to 45.. but it is so much fun once i get there and there is so much to do.! but i know if i overdo i can be sick for a really long time and that is a set back-.. maybe one 90min workout a week is good and i will try to keep the rest 20 to 40mins? for a while and see if i can stay well for a few months ?

----------


## --->>405<<---

the "trainers" at the gym are prob hit or miss if its anything like they are here. i would be a lot more inclined to take advice from a lean/ripped guy than some fat butt too! but some people know what to do they just cant make themselves do it. personally i dont think u need a trainer except maybe to teach u proper form. workout programs and diet u can get rite here. 

hard to say how long ur workouts should take. cardio def not more than 45mins but i think u said u could only do 20mins rite? lifting depends on weight and reps and time between sets. u dont wanna make urself sick! it may take a little time but i think we can get u on ur way. i just need that bf%  :Smilie:  

dont put urself in a bind just do the best u can  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> Breakfast
> 392 cal carbs25, protein49, fat 9.8
> Rice Cakes, Brown Rice, Plain
> 1 cake
> 35 7.3 0.7 0.3
> opti energy pack 1/3
> 
> Almond Butter, Plain - Without Salt Added
> 1 tbsp
> ...


I don't know if someone has already mentioned this but have you heard of the lean gains diet? Check it out lean gains.com it's good shit

----------


## qkcam

thanks 405..! at the gym they said a trainer is the one who would do the BF testing. I am pretty good with form.. i have been working out despite having health setbacks for a few years.. have had a couple trainers in the past.. and sometimes people at the gym compliment me on my forum.. although i was thinking about working occasionally with my old trainer- who is private trainer not a "golds trainer " occasionally to learn some new exercises.. she is a pro body builder - but right now i cant afford it. i was doing 20mins walking on treadmill at an include and then pushed up to 25 and 30mins.. thinking i am pushing too fast.. as far as weights i have been trying to take a longer rest inbetween sets. the golds in SF has alot of pro's that i get the feeling compete.. so i watch what they do - it is inspirational..

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds cool! the gym i go to im the best looking person there LOL... would be nice to see some real BBers

----------


## GirlyGymRat

lots going on in your thread. nice to see  :Smilie:  and I am just going to make a few comments over the last several posts. 

hungry...yeh, I got hungry INITIALLY and do I still?, yes ma'am. It's a little uncomfortable at first, but when I feel it a little hungercoming on, I chew some sugarfree gum and drink some more water!!! 

I was at the big boy side of the gym today for the FIRST time...and so proud of myself. I did the same thing...watch someone who looks like they know what they are doing and even ask for help. You can also google exercises....like I did for a BURPEE!

You don't want to hurt or injure yourself and being uncomfortable isn't bad and uncomfortable isn't pain. 

I would buy spandex and get my bod pod LONGGGGG BEFORE I spent $$$ on a trainer. YOU ARE WORTH THIS. you are WORTH IT. Say it with me....I am worthy....I AM WORTHY  :Big Grin:  you are girly! you deserve this for yourself!!!! so go to walmart and buy some spandex. and if you are between sizes, buy the smaller one, cuz you will be dropping weight in a bit  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

thanks 951 i will check out lean gains..
and 405 yes the gym is cool.. and being SF there are alot of gay men that have been body building for a long time and they are HUGE and lean! they are very nice to me and i really enjoy talking to them- there are even a few women that i think are competeing they are pretty big and some of them have "enhanced" voices.
GGR congrats on getting over to the "BIG BOY" side- that must have been quite a visual experince! I did call UCSF and left a msg about the bod pod--sounds like it will be expensive she said they woudl call me back and they just raised their prices. I dont care for spandex (too girly looking for me) no offense... but i will find a way to try the bod pod if i can fit it in my budget. 
yes i am starving and logging my food as i go..so i can see what needs adjusted carbs/fat along the way. .. having a hard time getting enough protein without the pwdr.. but working on it... thanks

----------


## qkcam

Tuesday 8.14.12
Cals 1796 165c/165p/54f

BREAKFAST 605 65C/37P/24F
1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
Shakeology + psylum husKs+ 1/3 c blueberries + 1 scoop rice protein, psylim husks, 1/3 c oats


Snack: 155CALS/ 16.6C/7.9P/8.4F
13 almonds ½ banana


LUNCH 197C/ 6.8C/32P/2.7F
4oz chicken breast 76 3.8c/13.2p/0f
10oz steamed veggies bok choy & spinach

SNACK 205 15C/32P/1.5F
½ shakeology + 2 scoops rice protein


DINNER 430 40c/30p/17f
Turkey pattie
Super spinach salad

Snack 171 cals 
3oz sliced turkey cals76 3.8c/13.2p/0f
Rice protein with ice and fruit- cals 95 10.5c/12.5p/0f into a sorbet of sorts.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Tuesday 8.14.12
> Cals 1796 165c/165p/54f
> 
> BREAKFAST 605 65C/37P/*24F* *id bring this down. have ur fats in ur last meal with little to no carbs*
> 1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
> Shakeology + psylum husKs+ 1/3 c blueberries + 1 scoop rice protein, psylim husks, 1/3 c oats
> *i dont know what shakeology is? personally i think the more simple u make ur diet the more predictable ur result will be. 
> 
> a good breakfast IMO = 1whole egg, 2-3 egg whites, 1/2 cup oats
> ...


just thought id give ur diet a look. this way u can see some things that u may need to prepare urself to change. also ur macro split is:
36.7% pro
36.7% carb
*27% fat* too high especially with almost 40%cals coming from carbs. 

ideal split for a cut IMO is 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat (or there about). keeping carbs at or below 20% total cals will help u mobilize fat into the blood at an optimal rate. i realize this is a split that will prob not work for u but figd id show it to u anyways. once we know how much LBM u have we can work on ur split. maybe 50/30/20

like i said this is just to show u a few things. IMO ur gonna do well to start out with a simple diet. clean food. single ingredients. it will help u a lot if u can look at food as fuel only and try to eliminate the idea of eating for pleasure. (at least for awhile). 

this is where i ran into probs with my wife. i think designing a solid diet for u would be the best approach and then from there we can look at what is giving u the most trouble to adhere to and decide where to make allowances. being that ur workouts are limited in duration and intensity itll be a bit more challenging for u as far as allowances goes with food choices.

u being female is a bit of a challenge for me cuz i cant see things from a female perspective. my solution is always "suck it up and do it" and i know it doesnt work that way with yall. ill try to be understanding.  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

hi 405 thanks for the awesome feedback.. i dont know how to reply with the quote like you did. 
i used to have an egg and egg whites for breakfast with oatmeal. it was my stable .. but then i found out i have an egg allergy..so no eggs for me..
Boy choi is a green leafy vegetable they often have at chinese restaurants.. i didnt think much of it untill i saw the nutritional value.
yes it was ground turkey..oddly alot of the fat came from things that were in the salad..and that is without the dressing..the salad alone was 9 grms fat it had a few sunflower seeds.
the only reason i am having rice protein is becasue i ran out of the pea protein for now-- hope to get some today or tomorrow.. i have allergies to "dairy" whey protein was part of my diet for years untill 7 months ago when i found out i was allerigc.. no wonder i kept getting sick. 
i am all for simple since i am not a very good cook!- and the turkey was ffrom a deli.. free of nitrates- 
it is a process.. i have cut out "hard sugars" and breads.. dairy and eggs.. i dont have alot of things left to get pleasure and food seems to be the last to go.
i totally get about cutting the fruit out - yet i need to take gradual steps- otherwise i end up not eating--and for me not eating is worse then having some fruit.. i figure 1/2 c of fruit at nite was a better choice than almond butter or a can of smoked trout. i used to have a 1/2 c lowfat cottage cheese at nite and that was satisfying untill i found out about the dairy allery.. then i started having nut buttter at nite-- that wasn't a good choice..but i didnt know what else to have.. and i get sick of meat all the time. 
this is a process.. i am needing to make slow gradual cuts- and learning to cook.. i heated up the george foreman and cooked up 3 chicken breast yesterday and 2 turkey burgers and have some fish thawing today.. 
my challnage is emotional eating.. when i get overwhelmed then i just give up and i will opt for some thai food- 
also i need a plan so when my energy is low and i dont hve food cooked.. somethign i can have that will be easy and lean..becasue when my energy is low and i feel like i am sick of being sick...sometimes having a nice meal from a restaurant is the only t hing i have to look forward too that day or for those few days. so the goal is a backup plan for "sick " days.. with healhty lean foods.. and to "pace" myself to prevent getting sick so i can keep moving forward.. 
yay!

----------


## qkcam

i will tweek towards a 50/30/20 - i am learning each day when i log my foods into caloire count the macros in my choices.. and some days i am shocked.. i was very discourged yesterday to see my fat count so high.. i had been workign on bringing it down.. so this am.. i started with 1 tbpsn of almond butter instead of 2.. that saves me about 7 gmrs of fat..

----------


## qkcam

went to the gym for 30mins treadmill and on the scale I lost 2 lbs.. yay! also saw my friend and he is going to measure the BF tomorrow he said they use an ultrasound and take measurements from 7 different places.. which i hope will be good enough the bod pod place called back and said $125... i also took food to eat after working out alhtough the chicken and veggies were cold- as my truck doest have a microwave! and it was almost a "fasting" walk since i hadn't eaten in 3 hours. thanks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> went to the gym for 30mins treadmill and on the scale I *lost 2 lbs.. yay!*  also saw my friend and he is going to measure the BF tomorrow he said they use an ultrasound and take measurements from 7 different places.. which i hope will be good enough the bod pod place called back and said $125... i also took food to eat after working out alhtough the chicken and veggies were cold- as my truck doest have a microwave! and it was almost a "fasting" walk since i hadn't eaten in 3 hours. thanks


2 pounds...yayyyyyyy and whoop! QK's party is on! 

an option for night time snack is 2 oz of lean steak...slow digestive process. sometimes i grill a nice size steak and take one bite every night until is it gone. 

you are doing AWESOME. 2 pounds and u r doing "limited" cardio. wow, just wow.

----------


## qkcam

awe thank you GGR!!! party is on.. i love the idea of steak occasionally at nite.. i dont know if i could stop with one bite.. good goal!! under the 1600 cal mark.. hmm.. but here was today
hope to stay "good" after the ambian kicks in.. trying to figure what else i can eat b4 sleep that will give me 200 lean healthy cals? aint got no steak in the fridge.. chickn, fish.. burnt out on chickne..need to save it for tomorrow.


WEDS 8.15.2012 cals 1248, 104c/142p/31f

BREAKFAST 477 53C/42P/12.7F
Rainbow light protein pwdr, +, rice protein, psyllium husks, banana, brown rice cake 1 tbsp almond butter,
2 fish oils

3HRS LATER fasting? 30MINS TREADMILL

LUNCH 256, 18.6C/32P/4.8F
Grilled chicken breast 4oz, ½ sweet potato, 5oz bok choy steamed, 3oz steamed spinach, 2 fish oils

DINNER 237, 25c/31p/2.2f
½ C frozen mango blended with 2 1/2 c kale raw, 5oz grilled mahi mahi

SNACK 233, 7C/37P/6F
Grn turkey burger w/ pico de gallo
PEA protein + w/water
1 tsp cod liver oil

----------


## --->>405<<---

45%pro
33%carb
22%fat

getting better! it looks like ur posting ur diet after the fact is this correct? if yes this is something u need to change. instead of eating and then calculating u need to do it the other way around. (if thats what ur doing. its what it looks like by ur language). 

when i cut i basically eat the same 6 meals every day. i calculate my diet out and then stick to it. if u have a lot of variety i suggest u calculate ur diet a day ahead of time and post it here *BEFORE* u eat it so we can look at it.  :Smilie: 

also i see u mentioned u dont have a microwave in ur truk. i eat about 90% of my meals cold. for about 2 months there i ate my broccoli while it was still partially frozen! having to eat cold food will get u no sympathy from me.  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

dude ..not looking for sypmathy.. just trying to be "safe" with the bacterias and crap on the meat..i t hought hte reason for heating it was to kill those things- but i guess not. 

sometimes i log my food before i eat it..in calorie count.. that is how i know how much to eat - 
but when i try a new thing i have to get used to it.. i dont think i would eat the same thing for all six meals for a week.. i can do a few same meals.. but i need to have some variety.

found a good way to make my night protein pwder into something like "ice cream" (which i havnt had in years!) just protein pwdr and lots of ice with the vitamix. 

variety is the spice of life!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *dude ..not looking for sypmathy..* just trying to be "safe" with the bacterias and crap on the meat..i t hought hte reason for heating it was to kill those things- but i guess not.


u dont get my sense of humor do u QK? i was just kidding.. hence the smiley wink.. goodness!  :Smilie:  the thought of bacteria honestly never occurred to me. i dont even refridgerate my food. i keep it in my car (with me) all day long. chikn, beef, rice, everything.. never had a prob and some of the food sits at room temp for 12 hrs before i eat it. my wife insists i have a cast iron gut!  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

I am noticing i have a bad habit of being "defensive" seems to often be my first response.. and it is hard to tell in electronic versions of people as there is no facial expressions.. trying to unlearn so many unproductive behaviors- sorry sorry.

i dont know why i have become so defensive in my old age? i didn't use to be that way. - i need to lighten up. today i go for bf# and then have to hit the road for acupunture.. i feel the body is wearing down and it needs a tune up- i dont know how my food is going to look while on the road- this is hard! 

oddly lots of feeling coming up without the "food" and i am finding i want "food" to comfort! -- i would go throw down some exercise.. but i need to be light if i do.. body is nearing an "exhaustive" state.. i need to recharge it rather than "deplete" it.. i cant afford to be sick for weeks.. 

easy does it.

----------


## mockery

For me , to cover cravings i have 2 tbsp of natty Peanutbutter in my daily calories micro's. When i get cravings thats when i unleash the PB monster inside me and so far its helped alot.

----------


## qkcam

what is natty Peanutbutter? . .. i am craving thai food with coconut curry.. i guess maybe i need to get a coconut and put the meat inside the blender.. mabye i just need coconut.. i could add some peanut butter and then i have a clean "thai peanut sauce"?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I am noticing i have a bad habit of being "defensive" seems to often be my first response.. and it is hard to tell in electronic versions of people as there is no facial expressions.. trying to unlearn so many unproductive behaviors- sorry sorry.
> 
> i dont know why i have become so defensive in my old age? i didn't use to be that way. - i need to lighten up. today i go for bf# and then have to hit the road for acupunture.. i feel the body is wearing down and it needs a tune up- i dont know how my food is going to look while on the road- this is hard! 
> 
> oddly lots of feeling coming up without the "food" and i am finding i want "food" to comfort! -- i would go throw down some exercise.. but i need to be light if i do.. body is nearing an "exhaustive" state.. i need to recharge it rather than "deplete" it.. i cant afford to be sick for weeks.. 
> 
> easy does it.


dont worry about it  :Smilie:  thats why i put the wink at the end... 

good luck on bf% look forward to the numbers so we can go forward with the numbers!  :Wink:

----------


## mockery

> what is natty Peanutbutter? . .. i am craving thai food with coconut curry.. i guess maybe i need to get a coconut and put the meat inside the blender.. mabye i just need coconut.. i could add some peanut butter and then i have a clean "thai peanut sauce"?


natural peanut butter or almond butter

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I may have mentioned that I ate the same food everyday for 4 months cuz I did not have time to calculate daily macros with the changes in daily intake. I decided that I needed to lose weight cuz my doctor wanted to put me on insulin shots. I decided I did not want to live like that and gave my best last ditch effort using food. I was desperate to not be a salve to an insulin needle to live. I was motivated and am still motivated by health reason. I do not want to run to doctors for prescriptions and appointments. My eating habits were poor cuz I had a mouth problem. I was putting crappy food in my mouth cuz it made me feel good in that moment but I was killing myself one fork at a time. 

I lost 40 pounds eating the same basic food everyday. I no longer give food power over me. I eat to live not live to eat. What is your motivation? Find the one thing that is more important then any of the discomfort that goes with a different way of eating. What is it that is going to keep on ur macros when the emotions kick in and the comfort food cravings hit??? U don't need to post on ur thread just consider this question. 

I am on my phone so can't put more luv into this. But know that I and OP trying to give u solid approach. U r the only one who is executing the suggestions. I think 2 pounds is a great start and this is a journey. I will take 2 pounds down any week in a year. : )

----------


## qkcam

thanks 405,mokery and GGR.. i can't see clearly so maybe i missed the  :Wink:  .. GGR..wow ! what an inspirational story! thank you so much for sharing that with us. i can relate- I am on medical leave so i have not much else to do but look up macros and experiment i guess at this time- maybe i will tell my motivation someday-- i would like to.. I am very proud of you willing to change your life around, this is not an easy change for most folks.. and peopel in my family have chosen fast food diets for years-- i seldom have fast food and the only thing i have is in and out burger-- and that is maybe 1x a month. point being.. alot of folks have alot of health issues and do not have your motivation.. 

so body fat is 27%.. but they based it on a male body thing so he said ie wasn't sure how that accounts for the breasts?
he also said i didnt look fat to him ..tummy and hips need work. but everything else looked muscular. it has 2 pages in need to read.. 

ok.. food info will come in later- probably not enough so far today..
i realize i am bouncing undereating.. to overeating.. 

BREAKFAST 490cals 55c/43p/13.5f
1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
Shakeology 1scoop pea protein + Spiriluina+ ½ C berries +psylium husksk

Snack 148 10c/21p/2.9f
Rice cake 4oz sliced turkey

GYM LEGS SHOULDERS- lite

SNACK 191 13c/34p/.5f
Pea protein + energier protein with water

----------


## qkcam

so far with dinner 4oz chkn breast steamed veggies macros are at 38p/29c/20f 
that is good..40lbs GGR !!! you are amazing.!! i have 20 to lose according to the bf machine
.. when i weighed it looked like i lost 1/2 lb in a day..

----------


## qkcam

THE LAST SNACK WS MAYBE TOO MUCH 
THURS 8.16.12 1651 122c/211p/38f

BREAKFAST 490cals 55c/43p/13.5f
1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
Shakeology 1scoop pea protein + Spiriluina+ ½ C berries +psylium husksk

Snack 148 10c/21p/2.9f
Rice cake 4oz sliced turkey

GYM LEGS SHOULDERS- lite

SNACK 191 13c/34p/.5f
Pea protein + energier protein with water

DINNER 243CALS 5.2c/36p/8.6f
4oz chicken breat 
8oz steamed bok choi and asparagus

SNACKS DIVIDED INTO 2 HOURS APART
243 18C/28P/1.5F
Pea protein + ½ shakeology 
COD LIVER OIL

LAST SNACK
CALS 285 8.1C/47P/3.1F
1 TSP PEANUTBUTTER
½ CHICKNE BREAST
PEA PROTEIN WITH ICE

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok QK so we have ur bf% whats ur weight?

----------


## qkcam

well i am 185 and coming down.

----------


## qkcam

FRIDAY 8.17.12

Breakfast 455 46c/43p/13.2f
1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
Shakeology 1scoop pea protein +psylium husks

SNACK
APPLE 95 25c/.5p/.3f

power walking 30mins

Lunch 230 6.4c/40p/2.9f
5oz fish and chicken
8 oz steamed veggies spinach/ asparagus

DINNER 419 20c/51p/14f
Ground turkey w/beans + 4oz chicken breast
all out of that turkey..now will get extra lean turkey and beef

PROTEIN SNACK 161 13C/24P/09F
1 scoop pea protein 1/3 shakeology + ¼ cup frozen berries
Lots of ice blended in vitamix to make high protein low sugar no dairy ice cream

----------


## qkcam

i forgot the total macros.
FRIDAY 8.17.12 1456 122c/170p/32f

----------


## qkcam

lost another 2 lbs.. but i feel a bit weaker- also grumpy as heck!

----------


## qkcam

SATURDAY 8.18.12 1485 114c/167p/38f

BREAKFAST 325 24C/37P/10F
1 rice cake 1 tsp almond butter
1 SP pea protein + energizer protein

Lunch 343 35C/28P/9.4F
Refried beans and rice carna asada

WORKOUT BACK + 20MINS eleptical 

Snack 283 29C/36P/3F
Shakology + pea protein

DINNER 306 20C/35P/7.9F
4OZ lean grnd beef, 5oz spinach, 4oz bok choi , 1 c strawberries

Snack 228 7c/31p/7.5f
Pea protein beef steak

----------


## --->>405<<---

well QK at 185lbs and 27%bf u have 135.05 lbs LBM which seems fairly high for a female. based solely on these stats ur BMR = 1693cals

LBM x 15 is a standard starting point for maintenance cals which will put ur maintenance at 2025cals

based on this a good cutting caloric intake would be 1525cals. 

if u were to run a 60/20/20 split (my preference) that would put u at:

228g pro
76g carbs
34g fat

this may be tuff for u to stick to due to the high amt of protein. it appears as though ur already fairly on target with ur cals. 

50/30/20 pro/carb/fat
1525cals
190g pro
114g carbs
34g fat

maybe an idea for u QK would be to run the 50/30/20 on workout days and then on non-workout days cut ur carbs back to 76g (20% total cals) but just keep ur protein the same. so itll look like this:

workout days: 50/30/20
1525 cals
190g pro
114g carbs
34g fat

non workout days:
1370cals
190g pro
74g carbs
34g fat

i am a bit suspicious of ur bf% considering u said they do it for males. how tall are u? the only prob i have with this is ur eating below BMR every day. but im not sure if ur BMR is correct cuz im unsure about ur bf%..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

QK, can your friend rerun the bf% as if u were a gal? tell him to not worry about the girls - aka boob fat  :Smilie: 

I like the idea of a 50/30/20 split for you given your particular situation and once you can manage 50, can always adjust protein upwards slowly to the 60/20/20.

My smallest meal is at nite...about 350 cals of mostly lean protein and some veggies. I never eat high fat and carbs before bedtime....light meal makes me sleep better and feel better since the food is lighter. 

I am interested to see with what u come up with for a meal plan with the splits recommended by 405!!!!

----------


## qkcam

Hey 405 and GGR,
thank you
I am 5' 5" 
the body calipers will be coming in soon and i can use those to remeasure.. I think since he used an ultrasound it doesnt really matter if it was based on male or female body as far as the amount of fat measured. and since i have been "training" pretty steadily for 10 years ..excpet for the health set backs.. i am not suprised i have a large amount of muscle mass.. also slightly test enhanced at times- - i used to be able to do a 400 lb leg press and 180lb row.. now i am way under 100lbs on both of those. I can't afford the bod pod...although someone told me if i find one at the university it will be cheaper than uscf at $125. not sure if my friend and the gym could remeasure..he is a trainer and they want him to book paying clients-. 

I like the idea of the 50/30/20 split.. i seem to be able to have maintained pretty close to that for the past few days- although today i crashed and feeling slightly low grade temp and sore throat (cfids) typical symptoms.. and exhaustion.. tells me i have been over doing- 
seems like sticking to the 50/30/20 split for a month will already be a big change for me.. maybe get that underway and see how i do healht and energy wise then tweek it back? 

I get that i need to go slow with this process- although it is hard for me.. i used to be fat really fast- and at 45.5 and slightly hypothryoid it takes alot longer-! and an immune system that gets over challanged with exercise. 

I am going to toss around the other figures that you put together 405.. right now feeling fatigued and sick.. and i lost 4 lbs in a week.. some of that may have been from the 'monthly cycle ending but when i weighed yesterday at the gym i was down to 183 and that was right after lunch.. 

you two are amazing and i apprecate your support! I hope you have /are having a nice weekend.. 

seems like sticking to the 50/30/20 split at around 1500 cals a day.. for a month will already be a big change for me.. maybe get that underway and see how i do healht and energy wise then tweek it back? what about days that i work out. i worked out 6 days out of 7 last week.. and a pretty heavy intensity-- ?? 

hope this makes sense?

----------


## qkcam

having a hard time getting my protein up and cals up... and carbs down.. i put the 50.30.20 split on the calorie count ...
the past week has been a huge shift from what i normally do. .. i am concerned a bit if i drop my carbs i will have less energy.. i am not sure what the body uses to build mitochondria but with the cfs i tend to make less and want to make sure i dont inhibit that in any way at all.. okay.. this is quiet a process-- thanks for all the help!

SUNDAY 8.19.12 1454 126c/170p/31f


BREAKFAST 521 63C/43P/13.3F
Rice cake 1TSP almond butter
Shakeology + pea protein, pshylim husks, ½ c raspberries, 1 c kale 
Orac greens 

Snack 254 40C/19P/1.9F
4oz sliced turkey , rice cake ½ tomato, 1 banana- 

LUNCH 307 6.2C/44P/9.5F
Tofu and ground turkey with asparagus

DINNER 226 8.8c/43p/2.9f
6oz 99% fat free turkey patty
5.5 oz kale.. this threw my carbs over- 

SNACK 147c 8.1c/21p/3f
Pea protein 1 tsp almond butter

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Seems that nearly half ur daily amount of carbs r in the first meal and nearly all the rest in the snack, I suspect the banana. I never consider a banana good for cutting and suggest u look for another carb source here. 
BTW, what is the macro breakdown of the shake please. Thx!!!

----------


## qkcam

Hey GGR here is the macro breakdown of the shakes.. 
shakeology cals 170 carbs	22 pro 16 fat 3
and the pea protein is 110 cals 7carbs 20 protein and 0 fat.

today has been a tough day.. dating partner issues and 1/2 the day in medical appt.s.
ricecake with almond butter breakfast
lunch/dinner shakeology with pea protein
and dinner/snack will be pea protein.. 

just not a day i feel like eating-

----------


## qkcam

non workout days: GOAL FOR TODAY
1370cals
190g pro
74g carbs
34g fat

ACTUALS
Monday 8.20.12 total 1337 87c/163p/40f
Rice cake + almond butter
136 17c/3p/9.8f

Lunch 
Shakeology + pea protein
283 29c/36p/3


AVACADO 81 4.3C/1P/7.5F

DINNER
Shakeology + pea protein
283 29c/36p/3

3oz ribeye 3oz lean beef patty
243 0c/30p/13f

Pea protein 2 servings = 229cals 14c/41p/0f

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR here is the macro breakdown of the shakes.. 
> *shakeology cals 170 carbs	22 pro 16 fat 3**and the pea protein is 110 cals 7carbs 20 protein and 0 fat.*
> today has been a tough day.. dating partner issues and 1/2 the day in medical appt.s.
> ricecake with almond butter breakfast
> lunch/dinner shakeology with pea protein
> and dinner/snack will be pea protein.. 
> 
> just not a day i feel like eating-


I have a shake once in a great while but mine are much lower in carbs and higher in protein then the shakeology. It there a reason you picked shakeology? 

we all days that are better than others...have more better ones  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

i chose shakeology sort of my accident.. i ordered some Eand E from body balance for some eneregy to get to the gym and a person contacted me.. yada yada.. saying shakeoleogy would help and it has helped people with other chronic illness...loaded with good nutrition.. well it is expenisve and i am not sure so it is worth it.

i need to rely more on food..but when my energy is low and i am sick...i just dont feel like eating- and alot of meat seems to be the last thing-- too hard on the digestion : ( progress.. i have to keep trying to make progress.. getting dumped and having the medical system degrade me all in one week.. no fun..

----------


## --->>405<<---

QK where ya at??  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i chose shakeology sort of my accident.. i ordered some Eand E from body balance for some eneregy to get to the gym and a person contacted me.. yada yada.. saying shakeoleogy would help and it has helped people with other chronic illness...loaded with good nutrition.. *well it is expenisve and i am not sure so it is worth it.*
> 
> i need to rely more on food..but when my energy is low and i am sick...i just dont feel like eating- and alot of meat seems to be the last thing-- too hard on the digestion : ( progress.. i have to keep trying to make progress.. getting dumped and having the medical system degrade me all in one week.. no fun..


some shakes have too much fat and carbs for gals who are cutting. i was doing isagenix, but very pricey. i wised up after a bit once i realized what good nutrition was really all about. 

miss ya when u disappear for a week!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

missing ya on the board!

----------


## qkcam

been working hard and want to make adjustments.. still wanting to lose 20lbs..

i found these formulas today .. maybe i am not getting enough cals and my body is hanging on to fat- ? i usually do 1500 to 1700 cals a day.. this says i need more like 2000 since i weight 195.

http://www.**************/free_onlin..._flexible_diet

----------

